# Official 12/2 Monday Night Rollup Discussion Thread



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*

Can't wait for the weekly, ensuing fuckery to take place. 



> As the year comes to a close, *the biggest match in WWE history *quickly approaches at WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs between World Heavyweight Champion John Cena and WWE Champion Randy Orton.


Words can't describe how I feel about this so a gif will do.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*

If they believed it was the biggest match in history it wouldn't be on a B PPV


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*

*WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT....



YOU WILL BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED!!! :vince5:hhh2:vince5:hhh2:vince5*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*

I am seriously considering [email protected] over this RAW.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*

This will be the last non filler Raw until 2014!

Next week(9th) is slammys.
Following week(16th) will just be usual PPV recap filler show(with rematches left and right on the card)
Following week(23rd) will be Christmas show
Week after(30th) will be New Years show

Then on January 6th they'll start hyping up the Rumble.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*

The Bryan thing seems interesting and has some potential, but didn't they say he was found in the parking lot last week? With Kane and now Bryan, they just can't seem to get this Wyatt kidnapping thing down.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*



dxbender said:


> This will be the last non filler Raw until 2014!
> 
> Next week(9th) is slammys.
> Following week(16th) will just be usual PPV recap filler show(with rematches left and right on the card)
> ...


These are normally terrible shows! 2 weeks of the faces winning over the holidays. Everything until the January is filler, its been the case since a few weeks after summerslam, all they care about is Wrestlemania 30 now, its why they put such little effort in Survivor Series.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*

Raw's in Oklahoma City tomorrow:










Some people have the nerve to complain about smarks making too much noise, wait until tomorrow when we get a bottom five crowd and we nothing but silence except for Cena and maybe Punk and Bryan.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*



ashes11 said:


> These are normally terrible shows! 2 weeks of the faces winning over the holidays. Everything until the January is filler, its been the case since a few weeks after summerslam, all they care about is Wrestlemania 30 now, its why they put such little effort in Survivor Series.


lol ya. I remember I recorded Raw last year(it was on Christmas eve) and I just watched it on Christmas morning(when I was waiting on other people so we could get started on our Christmas stuff) and I was so bored of it lol.

I don't get why they don't just have a "Best of Raw 2013" show at the end of the year. I know people will be like "what's there to even recap?" but it'd still be smart idea. It'd save WWE from having to put together a show with superstars and everything, and regardless if it's recap show or not, the viewer amount won't change for a show around that time of the year. They used to do those types of shows every year for a number of years but then just randomly stopped.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*










And poor Seth. He was the only member of the Shield without a shout-out.

"Dean is champion, still and Roman proved he's a beast...."


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*

Can't wait for Eva Marie


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*

Might as well get it over with.

:cena3 :rko2 :trips2


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*

That Monday night football game is gonna be an insanely good game. I can only imagine the ratings for this weeks RAW. Because, I'm even considering watching that game, 'cuz of how bad RAW has been of late.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*

Wonder what title is Henry gonna go after. Got to be the US or IC title.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*

I forgot my Seahawks play tomorrow night.

It looks like I'll be PVRing RAW, and watching the game. Of course, that depends on how bored I get with RAW, since the game starts at 6:40.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Just crossing my fingers for a Real Americans victory. C'mon, WWE, you're in Oklahoma.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

'Biggest match in WWE history'










The shit they try and pedal still.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*



TheWFEffect said:


> Can't wait for Eva Marie


Eva Marie is a dumb bitch.

Biggest Match In WWE History? What the hell.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Biggest match in WWE history:lol :lmao :cena4 rton2


:rock4 vs :austin2 &:rock vs :hogan2 say hi:flip


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Raw is up against a really strong Seahawks/Saints matchup tonight. I suspect that they'll mail it in tonight.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



> Fan favorites CM Punk & Daniel Bryan have quickly formed one of the most popular, and potent, tag teams this year. After The Wyatt Family walked off with Daniel Bryan on last week’s Raw, *his fiancée, Brie Bella, was distraught. *When will Bryan return? Have we seen the last of this exciting pairing of “The Best & The Beard”?












She looks so sad.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

*THE BIGGEST MATCH IN WWE HISTORY?* :renee How about... *NO*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*



Young Constanza said:


> Wonder what title is Henry gonna go after. Got to be the US or IC title.


Well, they COULD build up a friendship between Langston and Henry. They COULD make Henry Langston's biggest inspiration for getting into the WWE. They COULD let them tag for a few weeks, developing a bond. Then they COULD make Henry turn on the youngster, cut a few promos about how he's not good enough. And then they COULD have Langston fight his mentor and go over. 

But I don't really have any hopes for them being able to write anything even as simple as that.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*










:mark: :mark: :mark:

That is all.


----------



## shadow455 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Can't wait for the weekly, ensuing fuckery to take place.
> 
> 
> Words can't describe how I feel about this so a gif will do.












Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

It amazes me how so many people ultimately dislike the WWE, yet continue to watch it every week.

Come on, guys... It's not like Vince has some invisible incentive or anything like that :vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



CYC said:


> *It amazes me how so many people ultimately dislike the WWE, yet continue to watch it every week.
> *
> Come on, guys... It's not like Vince has some invisible incentive or anything like that :vince


It's the power of this weekly Raw thread, man. It brings people together. It's a powerful thing.

:vince5


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*



Reaper Jones said:


> Well, they COULD build up a friendship between Langston and Henry. They COULD make Henry Langston's biggest inspiration for getting into the WWE. They COULD let them tag for a few weeks, developing a bond. Then they COULD make Henry turn on the youngster, cut a few promos about how he's not good enough. And then they COULD have Langston fight his mentor and go over.
> 
> But I don't really have any hopes for them being able to write anything even as simple as that.


Damn that idea is brilliant. I would Have Henry beat Ambrose for the US title, have that lead to Henry turning heel on Langston, and have it all end in them facing each other in a Unification match for the IC and US titles at Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> It's the power of this weekly Raw thread, man. It brings people together. It's a powerful thing.
> 
> :vince5


No joke. This thread is one of, if not THE main reason why I keep tuning in every week.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Reaper Jones said:


> She looks so sad.


:lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Yeah, I'll just watch the last 5 episodes of Toradora tonight. I'll watch this show tomorrow. HEre's hoping for some gigantic fuckery


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

"Biggest match in WWE history" :lmao :lol Seahawks game over this


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> No joke. This thread is one of, if not THE main reason why I keep tuning in every week.


Same for me, plus I love saying "Big Booty Brown" 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



CYC said:


> It amazes me how so many people ultimately dislike the WWE, yet continue to watch it every week.
> 
> Come on, guys... It's not like Vince has some invisible incentive or anything like that :vince


I just watch for the fuckery now. Oh, and this thread is usually one of Raw's highlights, as others have said.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I really just watch to see how badly they can fuck things up.
They usually have a segment or match or something that has amazingly good potential and then... they fuck it up.

And this thread is hilarious.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Looking forward to the Shield/Wyatts/Punk/Bryan

Everything else will be muted for Monday Night Football.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



alex1997 said:


> "Biggest match in WWE history" :lmao :lol Seahawks game over this


To be fair, if this was at Wrestlemania 30 Main Event, it would be arguable, I think it's a waste doing it at TLC.

Just hope they at least save the unified title match for Mania.


----------



## wajodaheyman (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Only thing I'm looking forward to is the progression of the Shield's angle with CM Punk. This should give the Shield the attention they deserve. I would love to see an intense CM Punk promo against the Shield too. That would be insane!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

No doubt we'll probably get another clustered six/eight man tag team main event. They need to give that a rest.


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Maybe we will see some hardcore Kendo stick action.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Punkholic said:


> No joke. This thread is one of, if not THE main reason why I keep tuning in every week.


Agreed. I like bitching about how shit Raw is along with most of you.

Not being sarcastic, either. Some posts in these threads are priceless.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Xobeh said:


> I really just watch to see how badly they can fuck things up.
> They usually have a segment or match or something that has amazingly good potential and then... they fuck it up.
> 
> And this thread is hilarious.


 I realized this too when I graduated from college.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Let's hope this crowd isn't as dead as typical Oklahoma Crowds are. I went to a raw event last year in Oklahoma and most of the matches hardly anyone made any noise except for a few people chanting "boring" during a match between Gabriel and Cesaro. I mean it's not a damn play where you have to keep quiet all the time, make some damn noise!


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



CYC said:


> It amazes me how so many people ultimately dislike the WWE, yet continue to watch it every week.
> 
> Come on, guys... It's not like Vince has some invisible incentive or anything like that :vince


How else is there for people to take out their anger and frustration's? 

Look at someone like Bruce Blitz, hates WWE with a passion, but bitches about it every week.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> No doubt we'll probably get another clustered six/eight man tag team main event. They need to give that a rest.


If they don't try and top Smackdown's 12 man tag clusterfuck and make tonight's a 14 man tag I riot. All that hot sausage.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Looking forward to the continuation of Punk/Bryan/Wyatts/Shield, it will be interesting to see what happens when Bryan returns.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Apparently Barrett may be back tonight, it's all over Twitter.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



itssoeasy23 said:


> How else is there for people to take out their anger and frustration's?
> 
> Look at someone like Bruce Blitz, hates WWE with a passion, but bitches about it every week.


he said he would review and watch it until wm 30 at the wm 29 review for his subscribers.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



> BradMaddoxisWWE
> Proving their tireless leadership work ethic, The Authority will be present for the official Cena/Orton TLC contract signing tonight on #Raw


-


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Big Dog said:


> Apparently Barrett may be back tonight, it's all over Twitter.


I would like to be excited about this, but I just know he will likely be booked poorly again.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*









:ziggler2
unk6


Oddly enough, I'm more interested in Ziggler's work now than both Cody's and Punk's. When Ziggler's meaningless gimmick matches with Sandow interest me more than what Cody and Punk, both of whom are in some sort of feud or development ATM, are doing, I don't know what that says about the product.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Looking forward to The Shield, Wyatts, Bryan, Punk, Cody, Goldust, Cesaro, Swagger, Big E, Henry, Ziggler, Sandow & Rey Rey.

Wow, 17 wrestlers I care about.



Santa For WHC said:


> Agreed. I like bitching about how shit Raw is along with most of you.
> 
> Not being sarcastic, either. Some posts in these threads are priceless.


Well, you have the chatbox now.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Can't wait to see :HHH show the world why he's best for business!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Big Dog said:


> Apparently Barrett may be back tonight, it's all over Twitter.


I've given up on WWE doing anything meaningful with Barrett. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

"Biggest match in WWE history." 

Yeah, alright.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

lol, just watch there be a sledgehammer underneath the table. Cena "magically" finds it and stops any potential plan Orton or HHH had in mind, then attacks Orton with the sledgehammer, grabs the titles and celebrates in the ring as Raw comes to an end.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Barrett returning :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Watching this for unk2 :hhh2 :dazzler Goldust, Cody, Shield.

And for the Orton/Cena lolz.

Hope to see Barrett back tonight.


----------



## silas69 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I'm looking forward to good o'le JR peddling some of that crappy Barbecue sauce. Its sure to be a slobber-knocker.:vince7:HHH2


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



> PWInsider reports that The Authority will oversee a contract signing between WWE Champion Randy Orton and World Heavyweight Champion John Cena for the TLC pay-per-view event on tonight's episode of Raw.


Meh.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Contract signing. 'Meh' seems like an appropriate response to those these days. 

I wonder how they'll embarrass JR? Even if he doesn't show up I'm sure they'll just have Swagger lose to El Torito or something.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 12/02/13*



Santa For WHC said:


> *WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT....
> 
> 
> 
> YOU WILL BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED!!! :vince5:hhh2:vince5:hhh2:vince5*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Yeah, JR won't be there. Vince has finally gotten rid of him.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Big Dog said:


> Apparently Barrett may be back tonight, it's all over Twitter.


That just spells Bad News for someone....



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Looking forward to the continuation of Punk/Bryan/Wyatts/Shield, it will be interesting to see what happens when Bryan returns.


And above all, which "storyline" (the parking lot or not the parking lot, that is the question) they chose to run with. Or has that been cleared up yet?



BEST FOR CHRISTMAS said:


> Contract signing. 'Meh' seems like an appropriate response to those these days.


Indeed. Though I thoroughly enjoyed the AJ-Kaitlyn contract signing a while back..


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I spent the entire week studying for the finals, so I hope we have a good Raw tonight where I can have a breather.

I expect some sort of tables match between the best & beard & the Wyatts to be announced, a tag team championship ladders match, & John Cena no-selling Orton's promo.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

All the Christmas names feel unusual to witness in this thread, but they're a welcome sight.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Santa For WHC said:


> All the Christmas names feel unusual to witness in this thread, but they're a welcome sight.


It's awesome! Christmas is a magical time.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Watching Jingle All the Way before RAW. One of the GOAT Christmas movies :mark:


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



xD7oom said:


> Meh.


lol, they have to cite a website like that instead of citing an actual WWE superstars twitter who was the first person to break that news...


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Big Dog said:


> Apparently Barrett may be back tonight, it's all over Twitter.


Ya, he'll be here:


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Oh no,contract signing is like the most boring in the world especially when Cena's a part of it.

Looking forward to Barrett's return and yet another Ziggler/Sandow match :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Can see myself going to bed after the second hour again


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Contract signing? 

JAWN CENA GON SHOOT ON RANDY ORTON WAT 

:cena5


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Yippee. Contract signings. Cause those never get old or anything. :HHH2


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Well then, here we go... Let the fuckery begin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I can actually watch Live tonight. :cheer

Hope it's a good show.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The Biggest Match in WWE History... 's portion ranging from 10:30 PM to 11:00 PM EST on December 15, 2013.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I hope Barrett returns with even worse music this time, and a joke gimmick that will make everyone on here give up hope, just to read the reactions.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Wanted to watch to see if the crowd continued to shit on the main event, then they said OKlohoma. Let me know if Bryan comes back.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Y2-Jerk said:


> I hope Barrett returns with even worse music this time, and a joke gimmick that will make everyone on here give up hope, just to read the reactions.


Half of the posters in this thread wouldn't be able to spare any fucks to give.

Personally, I wanted for him to return on Raw when it was in London, and challenge Cena for the WHC. Of course, WWE fucked that up.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Oklohoma with dat loud smarky crowd :troll


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Biggest match off all-time :lol


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Santa For WHC said:


> Oklohoma with dat loud smarky crowd :troll


At least the real americans will get a big pop since Swagger is from Oklahoma


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



RDEvans said:


> At least the real americans will get a big pop since Swagger is from Oklahoma


I heavily doubt it.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

It will be 3 a.m here in Greece when the broadcast will begin... I hope that this week the show is not crap like SS or last Raw...

Edit: Contract signing between Orton-Cena? I hope those IWC smarky fans in Oklahoma don't chant for a certain vanilla midget and ruin such a good segment... unk2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

It's beyond me what keeps those of you in Europe up so late to watch this, specifically now, as shit as it's become. At least, here in the States, it's just part of the day.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

It's seriously really a toss-up between RAW and this Monday night football game.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Santa For WHC said:


> It's beyond me what keeps those of you in Europe up so late to watch this, specifically now, as shit as it's become. At least, here in the States, it's just part of the day.


When you have no sleep and you love wrestling you stay to watch it..

On the up side if the show is crap,you get a nice "early" sleep..


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

After attending survivor series I couldn't stomach any Raw diarrhea the next day. 

What a shitload of fuck this company is. Well I'll give them the 42 minutes before Monday Night football kicks off..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Hunicooooo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Its 30 mins from Raw


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Santa For WHC said:


> Oklohoma with dat loud smarky crowd :troll


:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Hey, y'all click the link in my sig and vote for The Authority :mark:

:HHH2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



birthday_massacre said:


> Its 30 mins from Raw


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Maybe Amazon can drop in a decent show via a drone tonight.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Wait. So, I get to see "The biggest match in WWE history"....... Free on Sky Sports? Fair enough. :vince


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



SP103 said:


> Maybe Amazon can drop in a decent show via a drone tonight.


Or better yet, drop a nuke on these cocksuckers signing a contract no one gives a shit about!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Excited to see where they'll go with the whole D-Bryan/Punk/Wyatts angle. Other than that, not much interested, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Not expecting much these days but not going to complain. It's consistently entertaining to some degree whether the stuff you want to happen occurs or not.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Here for my weekly dose of SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT.

:vince5


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I'll probably be missing the first half an hour of Raw.

I'll be relying on YOU FUCKERS to catch me up on the pointless shit I miss. I can rely on you.

Right?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

JoJo said she'll be there, hopefully Vince will put her on. 

Hopefully the Real Americans shut shit down.










Read in here Barrett will be there? :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Santa For WHC said:


> I'll probably be missing the first half and hour of Raw.
> 
> I'll be relying on YOU FUCKERS to catch me up on the pointless shit I miss. I can rely on you.
> 
> Right?


Of course. But :vince5 won't be happy. How dare you skip out on his sports entertainment.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



SP103 said:


> Maybe Amazon can drop in a decent show via a drone tonight.


This actually made me laugh :lmao


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



checkcola said:


>


Lol did Cena steal Rikishi's jeans or something?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



birthday_massacre said:


> Its 30 mins from Raw


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

With both titles being used in the main angle it means that there will be more time to develop undercard feuds (this will likely not happen)! 8*D


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Mister Claus said:


> Of course. But :vince5 won't be happy. How dare you skip out on his sports entertainment.


*S*ports*KIPPED ENTERTAINMENT?! :vince6

THIS HAS NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE IN THE HISTORY OF THE WWE! :lawler

*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Almost time for Raw!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I expect Raw to kick off strong tonight, as they'll be going up against the Saints/Seahawaks game and a poor start would probably mean a big loss in viewership.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Congrats on the name change, Showstopper.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

5 MINUTES UNTIL WE ARE SPORTS ENTERTAINED!

:vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Santa For WHC said:


> Congrats on the name change, Showstopper.


Thanks. Who can say no to Santa?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Here we go, 5 minutes.


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Maybe we'll see little Jimmy have a dancing contest with El Torito and Sweet T!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

2 mins!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> 5 MINUTES UNTIL WE ARE SPORTS ENTERTAINED!
> 
> :vince5


Yeahhhh baby


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Are you ready :HHH2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Excited for some Diva action :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I feel like watching HIMYM rather than RAW.. what has this world come to


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Yeah I'm ready to be entertained... :shaq


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I have a feeling I'm going to regret this later.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Punkholic said:


> 5 MINUTES UNTIL WE ARE SPORTS ENTERTAINED!
> 
> :vince5


I'll be missing part of the weekly fuckery. 

:jose

Oh well, better get to work.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Two minutes left. Considering how poor last week's show was, it can only get better.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Cannot wait for Runday Might NAW!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Kris Krinkles said:


> I have a feeling I'm going to regret this later.


We all do, but it's the thrill of disappointment and this thread that keep us here every week


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I probably won't enjoy this but meh...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Rvp20 said:


> Are you ready :HHH2


What'you say?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

THIS BETTER BE SPORTS ENTERTAINING DAMMIT!!! :vince5


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Time for the Shit Show!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

HERE WE GO!!! :mark:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

FOREVER


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Woooooo!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

HUGE POP FOR CM GOD!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Oh no CM Punk :/


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Punkholic said:


> Two minutes left. Considering how poor last week's show was, it can only get better.


If I had a dollar for every week I said that I'd be richer then Vince.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

the ratings just took a downward spiral


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Will we ever find out what the anonymous GM wanted to say during The Rock's return promo in 2011? Tune in to Raw to find out!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Mr. Punk is here


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

LOOK IN MY EYES!!! WHAT DO YOU SEE?!?!?! 

THE CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!!!


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Anyone else think Punk might be out here for a fight?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Punk :mark: :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

CM GOD opens the show. :mark: it can't get any better than that.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

PUNK BABY!!!

And we're in Oklahoma eh? THERE HAD BETTER BE A JR SIGHTING!!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

CM FUCKING PUNK :mark:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:mark: RAW statin' out with Punk thank god


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So CM Punk opens the show? Interesting that the WWE starts off with someone the crowd actually likes. Lol


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Just let this "midget" talk for 3 hours & I'll be tuned in.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

C...M...PUNK!!! :mark:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

inb4firsthourdrawsthelowestofthethree


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Raw is Replay


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

DAT SPEAR :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Punk with his "my name is Chip and I star in an 80s sitcom" haircut.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Wish punk would turn again.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

That fan with the sign of the WWE logo :lmao You're already camera-side, you don't need to get the cameraman's attention.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

"I love that move."


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Jim Ross chants plz :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Curious to see if Bryan has anal bleeding after being taken by the Wyatts last week.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Fuck he looks almost presentable this week.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

That cheap pop is real.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The Foley pop!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

" I wanna fight " promo coming..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The best guts in the business?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

We're in Oklahoma City?! BAH GAWD!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

CM PUNK IS SO ALONE!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bryan to return next week in his hometown, Seattle. It's clearer than crystal.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Conspiracy theory time.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

best guts in the business?? :lmao :lmao


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Dat cheap Foley pop!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Best "Guts" in the World! unk3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Please.
Don't do HHH/Punk II.

Please, baby Jesus.
Please.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Triple H reference = match soon


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Punk vs Authority seeds planted.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

They in BBQ SAUCE COUNTRY tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sigh..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



PhilThePain said:


> We're in Oklahoma City?! BAH GAWD!


:durant


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Punk's bus obviously doesn't have mirrors otherwise he would have shaved that facial hair months ago.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Please.
> Don't do HHH/Punk II.
> 
> Please, baby Jesus.
> Please.


I'm with you 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Don't want. Please.

Scott Hall just received a text...


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Hey, Oklahoma City, anybody home? CM Punk is talking to you!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Please...don't let it be CM Punk/HHH again fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I WANT A FIGHT! And HHH already beat you, dick


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Here we go...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This is gonna be a bad raw


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Wow. Punk looks like he's sleeping through the night.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:lmao " Sorry Ignorant douchebags"


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Oh boy :lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

A Punk/Stephanie segment? My wet dream has come true.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Steph is here thank the lord.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

POTTY MOUTH POP!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Steph :mark:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Who was behind The Shield attacks last year? Heyman. Who's behind The Shield attacks this year? Heyman.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I love Stephanie so much

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh god. Here comes some terrible acting from Sasquatch.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Punk dont want no off HHH :trips


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Such a retarded song for Steph's character.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Why the fuck they are bleeping the word douchebags??


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

JOY~!volution said:


> Punk's bus obviously doesn't have mirrors otherwise he would have shaved that facial hair months ago.


It's so grim. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

STEPH PLEASE CHANGE THAT THEME!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Worst theme music in the biz


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This should be fun.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Stephanie McMahon seriously ruins everything with her terrible acting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

HHH about get dat :buried ready again.

:HHH2


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Does Stephanie McMahon choose the shittiest songs to come out to possible?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Can we just stick to the Shield vs. Punk and not add in Steph and HHH.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Trolololol Steph


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah! You ignorant douchebags


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Here's Steph to talk to us all like we're eight years old.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Curious to see if Bryan has *anal bleeding* after being taken by the Wyatts last week.


WHUT! :bookert


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I think this pretty much confirms Punk vs Orton for the title at WM.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

"There couldn't be bigger advocates of free speech than my family"

:ti


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

She should just come out to King of Kings to be honest. Anything but her current theme. :deandre


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

pfft you mean hbk


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

"Advocates of free speech." :ti


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

unk2 vs the Authority...finally it's happening. This angle about to get real


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

No life in this show already.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

BORING!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Most of the viewers are in Kindergarten yes


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



KuritaDavion said:


> Can we just stick to the Shield vs. Punk and not add in Steph and HHH.


They need Punk vs. Authority to facilitate Punk vs. Shield.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Amber B said:


> Please.
> Don't do HHH/Punk II.
> 
> Please, baby Jesus.
> Please.


Too late, lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Just like em, just like em, just like em, a thug holiday


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Crowd gives no fucks.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Yeah, Steph. You mature alright. 

*staring at Ds*


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I'd berry my dick so far up Stephanie's ass whoever pulled it out would be crowned the new King Arthur


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Punk is not impressed!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

THE BIGGEST MATCH IN SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT HISTORY!

:vince5


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Laserblast said:


> She should just come out to King of Kings to be honest. Anything but her current theme. :deandre


Jim Johnston should re-write it and call it Queen of Queens for Stephanie


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Goddammit. So there is going to be a contract signing. -_-


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



JamesK said:


> Why the fuck they are bleeping the word douchebags??


So the little kiddies don't pick up on language they already know. :hhh2


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Kane promo!! Finally!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Kane!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Glenn "Kane" Jacobs :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So why does Kane still come out in that music? Kind of makes this whole thing really silly...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

KORPORATE KANE


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Take the suit off Kane.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Oh man I wish they gave Kane's theme a Corporate makeover.

:lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Damn! Kane in dat suit and tie :mark: :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I don't know if I like whiny early 2000s bitch Steph or indifferent, smug Kohl's suit bitch Steph.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

the d.o.o


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Kane being featured fucking finally


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Kane :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Kane reciting that mission statement :ti


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Hey, look. It's Kane. Corporate Kane will be pushed!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

You know? For about a minute, I thought Corporate Kane would be cool. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Punk vs. Kane. Punk vs. HHH. There's almost no good options here.

:lmao Punk can't even keep a straight face at Kane.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Could he sound any more monotonous? :lol


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

What have they done to Kane....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

why are kaes eyes the same color


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Kane is pretty funny as corporate Kane


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

CM Punk is corpsing! SEND FOR THE MAN


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

He sounds like a robot. :lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Punk is like, "This is bad seeing Kane in a suit"


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

lol this is a hilarious gimmick from Kane

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This is entertaining.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

LMFAO at that Kane promo.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Dat corporate Kane! :jay2


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The crowd is full of kids :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Did they fire David Otunga cause Kane just did his job.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

About time they actually start using Kane. And he's pretty well-spoken in this role, too.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Glenn Jacobs gearing up for dat political career.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I still can't get over fucking Corporate Kane :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

My god they made Kane so BORING now!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Punk's material...is just....


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:lmao at Kane


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Honestly, I'm just happy Kane can look somewhat normal in public. I always felt sorry for him having to shave his head and eyebrows.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:cornette


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Kane is amazing. He's basically himself - Glenn Jacobs.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

About time they got Punk involved in the main angle. And they wonder why ratings suck.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

kane with eyebrows, weird


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Punk with round about way of saying "He wants to fight"


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

KILL HIM


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Hoooo lord. Oooooooooooo shit, snack, and crackers.

The Shield graces my screen, commence the gay markdom and feelz.

I can't play Christina Aguilera's "Naughty Nasty Boy" enough. Help a dirty ass ***** out Jesus.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

_For the record: ass kisser is okay on TV-PG but douchebag is not. Please make a note of that_


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Let's overbook this opening segment some more, eh?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Ambrose son.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The crowd suck


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Shield :dance


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Didn't we already establish weeks ago that Stephanie & HHH were out in the open about being bad guys?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

CM Punk doesn't even look like he's trying out there to me. It doesn't even appear he cares about his look anymore. He looks like a normal dude with a hoodie. No character, no electricity.

He just looks like Phil.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

JBL and the Big Foot line, lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Why wouldn't Punk run?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Big Foot isn't real? :mcgee3


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The Shield have gone off the reservation? Please baby rasslin' Jesus.

*ETA*: Or not. Woe.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Punk bringing the logic in a Shield attacks..


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

dafuq?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

WHY?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Kane laying down the law! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Strange segment.

:lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I wanted Kane/Punk... the fuck is this?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

WTF kind of booking is that? 

They're gonna bury Punk this close to Wrestlemania?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Handicap match The Shield vs CM Punk confirmed.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

There goes the ppv hype.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

handicap 233434545232


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The Shield vs Punk at TLC? Ewww.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Amber B said:


> Punk's material...is just....


:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Handicap match at TLC against the shield...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Another Raw, another handicap match!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:clap


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



TripleG said:


> Didn't we already establish weeks ago that Stephanie & HHH were out in the open about being bad guys?


And the Shield basically said they work for The Shield.

So Punk eats a Reigns spear after beating down Rollins & Ambrose then.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Punk is going to get torn a new one at TLC


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So both Kane and Taker have red hair?

I guess it's true what they say about gingers #cartman


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

3 on 1 eh? Cue to the Shield split and Punk wins.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

lol JBL can still be good, "CM Punks the best in the world, he can beat the shield"

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sounds fair.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Handicap match?? What a surprice...


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Well . A Raw caliber Handicap match that we have seen literally like 4 weeks in a row, we will be asked to pay for on PPV. right


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Looks like the belts are gonna be unified.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Alo0oy said:


> WTF kind of booking is that?
> 
> They're gonna bury Punk this close to Wrestlemania?


How is a 3 on 1 handicap match a burial?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

That was a horribly booked segment.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

WHAT A SHIT FUCKIN POLL!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

"There's never been anything like this before" - Lawler

WWE rewriting history like always.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

THE UNDISPUTED WORLD CHAMPION


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I liked that Kane segment, the only complaint I really have is he needs to speak louder at times I had an issue hearing him


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Um okay...... thank you for that buzzkill Vince.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The Undisputed WWE Champion for the love of god

edit: or World


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

"The Unified Champion" sounds really bad, in my opinion...


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Or maybe just the Undisputid Champion?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

THE UNIFIED WWE CHAMPION, also why the fuck is this for voting? :lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

"There's never been anything like this before!" :lawler

Keep up the propaganda.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sandow vs Ziggler part 301808135 and no fucks given.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Unified champion sounds stupid


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Undisputed world champion son


For the love of God a third time? Midcard limbo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Should have been some crazy OKC stipulation


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I think they're putting too much emphasis on this "ONE MAN WILL EMERGE VICTORIOUS" business.

I smell a Russo swerve coming a mile away.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Well, at least that's over with for the night. 

Upward and onward!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

.....Those titles :lmao


Fighting for an IC title match :lmao

Dat future :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Random ass #1 contenders match :lmao What is the fucking kayfabe logic behind that?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WWE Undisputed Champion maybe


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

3 on 1 handicap match. If Punk doesn't win I will be shocked.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Ziggler vs Sandow for the third straight week. :StephenA


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

interesting...a baseless feud is now culminating in a #1 contender's match for the IC title. Ladies and gentlemen, these are your two most recent blue briefcase winners....


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> CM Punk doesn't even look like he's trying out there to me. It doesn't even appear he cares about his look anymore. He looks like a normal dude with a hoodie. No character, no electricity.
> 
> He just looks like Phil.


Yeah it's been pretty noticeable since his fued with Axel, remember Punk use to say he was tired and thinking of retirement? Now that he hasn't been used properly for awhile I think he could just care less.

Really miss his old look.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

We can't have anything nice, I was enjoying the Bryan-Punk tag team. Oh well, I was expecting Punk to go against the authority it looks like he'll be feuding with Kane and the Shield.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

What the fuck are those choices why not just the undisputed champion


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Actual purpose behind a raw filler match?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Everyone, pick the second option! THE SECOND OPTION!!!


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Hey WWE Universe! Just do our job us! Come up with the gimmicks! Name the superstars! Form the tag teams! Write the angles! Book the matches! Name the titles!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

What a great poll.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

err whose the intercontinental champion? I legit forgot.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Undisputed World Champion and dispose of that ugly WWE championship title. Just use the beautiful Big Gold Belt with it's BLACK belt instead of the red thing.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Voting Unified Champion. :troll


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So after two hardcore matches in a feud that didn't really exist, now there's a straight match for the IC title.

WWE is turning into TNA circa 2009/2010.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Ziggler and Sandow fighting for they championship they both deserve! :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Just go with Undisputed WWE Champion like Chris Jericho was!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I personally want it to be the Undefined World Championship.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



doctor doom said:


> THE UNDISPUTED WORLD CHAMPION


This. This. This. 

And why aren't Ziggler and Sandow having a PPV match at TLC? They've got themselves a nice feud going here. They could both use some exposure on PPV (AND NO I DONT MEAN PRE SHOW).


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Ha ha it's funny reading the posts from the guys who don't get the joke.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The John Cena Championship. :cena2


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

vote 'Undisputed World Champ'! troll the poll! :lol


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> err whose the intercontinental champion? I legit forgot.


Big Booty Brown


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

How about "WWE Undisputed Champion"? Just keep it simple, for fuck's sake.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Big E in one of those shirts :mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Why the hell are they even having a poll for that? :lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



TheGMofGods said:


> How is a 3 on 1 handicap match a burial?


Because Punk can't afford losing this close to WM. & he can't be Super Punk otherwise the shield will be buried.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Why they just call it "John Cena's title"?????????


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

A number one contenders match with no build up


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Alo0oy said:


> WTF kind of booking is that?
> 
> They're gonna bury Punk this close to Wrestlemania?


No more than Punk is burying himself. I've never seen someone so bored.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

sandow is cutting a promo on the app


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Big Booty Brown
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh Big E Langston. Thanks


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Lol I still think it's funny they put something so silly to a vote.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

With there being 1 world champion, it stands to good reason that they elevate the IC title and start having number 1 contenders matches, you should need to win a match like this for a shot at the IC title, hopefully this is the start of them booking the title like it deserves to be.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Alo0oy said:


> WTF kind of booking is that?
> 
> They're gonna bury Punk this close to Wrestlemania?


It's DECEMBER dude. We haven't even gotten to the Road to Wrestlemania :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Old_John said:


> vote 'Undisputed World Champ'! troll the poll! :lol


Do you seriously think those polls are not fixed by WWE?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sandow cutting goat promo on the app


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Ehhh.... that opening segment wasn't very good and help us if this is leading to Punk/Kane down the line


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Serious question, but when was the last time Ambrose actually defended his title?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Maybe the Rock will show up...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sooner or later, the WWE Universe will be deciding what order the guys enter the Royal Rumble match.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Slammys cena wins them all lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Superstar of the year? 
Jauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaawn Ceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyna :mark:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

the slammies? well that should be terrible


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Big E on commentary! :lol


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

lol Sandow didn't even get his whole promo shown?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Dat jobber entrance for Sandrone!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The John Cena Honorary Championship For Outstanding Achievement In the Field of Keeping This Belt Warm For Him.

imo


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Raw returns in the middle of Sandow's promo :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So who is ready for Cena to win Superstar of the year again? :cena3


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

DAT ZIGGLER POP DOE! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Guess Sandow has lot interest in the World Title.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Match to determine who's putting Big E over?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sandow is winning this


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Dat booty. :ass
Dat hair :jay


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Emotion Blur said:


> Serious question, but when was the last time Ambrose actually defended his title?


I don't even remember


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Big E putting the title over...nice


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Serious question, but when was the last time Ambrose actually defended his title?


Against Big Booty Brown cause Axel was injured. Think it was two or three PPVS ago. Battleground or HIAC


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

It makes sense for Damien to be an IC Champion before becoming WWE Champ one day. Let's make it happen!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Is there anyone actually at Raw tonight? This crowd has given no fucks thus far, tonight.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This should be a good one


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Happenstan said:


> No more than Punk is burying himself. I've never seen someone so bored.


Seriously. Punk can't let his ego aside. If he's not maineventing with the title he puts little effort.


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Sandow cutting goat promo on the app


They could put it on television but that would cut into the awkward 15 minute Stephanie/Kane/Punk segment.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I don't get the Slammy awards... Isn't it a bit like tooting your own horn? It's an internal award thing... doesn't mean anything outside the WWE.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

And just like that, by unifying the titles... the midcard and the IC championship is revived. These are the dudes that SHOULD be duking it out for the IC title.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

/ugh, now I've gotta find that Sandow promo online in full.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



SubZero3:16 said:


> 3 on 1 handicap match. If Punk doesn't win I will be shocked.


Punk will win. Shield are full timers. Punk don't job to "those people."


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



SpaceTraveller said:


> Match to determine who's putting Big E over?


lmao my thoughts exactly. I'm a Ziggler fan so I'm conflicted. I want him to win but goodness knows he's just going to job to Big E and make him look good


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Big E is nervous on dat commentary


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:lol I like Big E, but he's too much of a goof to take seriously.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Still no fucks for Big E. Hope he leaves soon.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



JOY~!volution said:


> The John Cena Honorary Championship For Outstanding Achievement In the Field of Keeping This Belt Warm For Him.
> 
> imo


I have to go with Keeper of The King Of King's Property, because HHH pretty much called Orton that when all this started.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



LigerJ81 said:


> So who is ready for Cena to win Superstar of the year again? :cena3


Considering Raw is in Seattle next week, D-Bryan's hometown, I think he might win it.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Is Big E's eye still messed up from his match with Ambrose?????...jeez


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Oh hey! This Sandow/Ziggler series actually had a point all along! The winner of the series gets an IC Title shot!!! I'm sure they didn't plan it that way, I'm sure, but at least they re-worked it to make some damn sense. 

And the fuck is Langston talking about?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL. Skip-It. Big E rules.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I bet Big E won at skip it


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I don't care what anyone says. A #1 contendership match for the Intercontinetal title between Ziggler and Sandow? Yes please!!! :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Ambrose sucks.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Agree.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



JOY~!volution said:


> Big E is nervous on dat commentary


He is still better than Lawler


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

"Skip it" like what the viewers are doing


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So Axel is no longer competing for the IC Title....

I'm just going to hope Vince or some staff writer somehow read through the forums, saw my comment, and are taking my advice and currently prepping Axel for a main event run.

It'll happen sooner or later, bookmark me. :axel


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

SKIP IT! will now trend on Twitter.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I don't really see Ziggler vs Sandow for intercontinental #1 contender as them being pushed down.

After TLC the intercontinental title is going to be the second top title in the company. It needs to go to a strong high end mid carder, which both of these guys are right now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Happenstan said:


> Punk will win. Shield are full timers. Punk don't job to "those people."


:brock :taker :rock


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Big e is so fucking awkward on commentary.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Big E dropping pipe bombs on commentary.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So Big E Langston loves Skip It and apparently everyone on the roster. They are all "Great competitors".


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Looks like the kiddies love Ziggler.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Big E could have come up with a better response for who he wants to face.

He seems pretty bland. Doesn't help he's nervous tho. Would give him a chance. Commentary is pretty hard.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Who turns face to save Punk?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Happenstan said:


> No more than Punk is burying himself. I've never seen someone so bored.


He's been working with terrible wrestlers since Summerslam, who wouldn't be bored?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> Is Big E's eye still messed up from his match with Ambrose?????...jeez


Its left a permanent scar

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Funny how a small mention of past champions and pride for a title can make it seem important again. So far Big E is doing great!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Dolph Ziggler's body is so fucking perfect, I'm jealous.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Did Sandow just do a fucking second rope moonsault?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



TripleG said:


> So Big E Langston loves Skip It and *apparently everyone on the roster. They are all "Great competitors".*


Straight up 80's.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

inb4 JBL buried Ziggler.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Thanks JBL for dismissing Dolph's title wins.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Hasn't Cena's current reign as World Champ already been longer than both of Ziggler's combined?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Big E needs to go back to his hawaiian shirt gimmick imo


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Ziggles trolling the crowd with the punches.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

JBL BERRYING Dolph


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I feel bad for both of these bastards.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Big E should have just stayed away from commentary, honestly...


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Jesus christ...the stupidity of these tweets...it hurts.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Why is no one else freaking out about Sandow's moonsault


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

weird finish

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

sandow!!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

"Off the 'You're welcome'". I can't. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

i look away for a second and miss sandow's moonsault. fucking grand


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

THE STANDARD STARE DOWN YOU GUYS!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Yes! But poor Ziggler two losses in a row to Sandow. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Punkholic said:


> Big E should have just stayed away from commentary, honestly...


But he's a "competitor."

:langston


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sandow vs. Langston. Not liking that at all.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The "We Hate Cena" guy is ringside. Reckon Cena will be totally hilarious and stand next to him again? Most controversial wrestler ever!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sandow/Big E? I'll give it a chance...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sandow :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So Sandow/Ziggler's best of 5 series is over now?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Kris Krinkles said:


> inb4 JBL buried Ziggler.


its an illusion!!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Imagine Sandow winning the WWE Title in a WM main event with the 'You're Welcome' :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Next stop for Dolph... Superstars!

and boy did Punk seem like he wanted to get anywhere but in the ring cutting that promo. I was shocked by how bad that was.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Those stats are fucking disgusting.
Throw in Edge's and it makes me sick, figuratively.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Punk needs to change his look up, honestly. His hair looks like shit, and he looks more "regular" than usual. Going back to something like when he returned at Payback or his kind-of-bald look from early 2013 would be good for him.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The tale of the tape! :lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Crazy that those guys debuted in 2002. So long ago.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So is this unification the way to give Cena more titles without breaking the "World" title record held by Flair?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Randy Orton is the youngest World Champion in WWE history at 24 years old? Hmmm I wonder who he beat...


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Epic match? Really? More like most overrated.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Alo0oy said:


> Because Punk can't afford losing this close to WM. & he can't be Super Punk otherwise the shield will be buried.


I don't think losing to a stable, that beat a team with Ryback, Sheamus and John Cena clean, by yourself is a burial and I doubt it will do anything to his momentum.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So Orton is really only 3 title reigns behind Cena

gotta love the two world title era.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Just tuned in and saw Big E's GOAT shirt :mark:
What all did I miss?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Yeah, 'epic' is going to be the WWE buzzword of the night.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I get why they're trying to hype up this Orton/Cena match, but yeah no fucks given.

And then you look at all those title wins and you wonder why.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Gunnar II said:


> Randy Orton is the youngest World Champion in WWE history at 24 years old? Hmmm I wonder who he beat...


Vacant


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Looking at how many world titles Cena has won scares me because he's almost tied with flair and may beat Flair's record in a year or two.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I see they put that in Randy's history. So if kids ask wwe who Randy defeat to get the whc champion, I wonder how they respond.....


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Wasn't the crispest moonsault from Sandow but then again no-one can hit a moonsault like Angle. Did Angle ever actually hit anyone with it?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The "You're Welcome" is the stupidest move name ever


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Wow Ziggler gets his own entrance? Havent seen that in months


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Amber B said:


> Those stats are fucking disgusting.
> Throw in Edge's and it makes me sick, figuratively.


I feel sick for the day when Flairs number gets passed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> Yeah, '*epic*' is going to be the WWE buzzword of the night.


Yep. Most likely followed by the word "fail."


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Gunnar II said:


> Randy Orton is the youngest World Champion in WWE history at 24 years old? Hmmm I wonder who he beat...


Vacant you big silly!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Amber B said:


> Those stats are fucking disgusting.
> Throw in Edge's and it makes me sick, figuratively.


:kenny They way they crammed in all those titles. Edge had 11 titles between 2006 and 2011 and he was hurt for most of 2009. Orton won his first in 2004, but dropped it after a month didn't win again until 2007, when he won twice in one night. Then was hurt for a good bit of 2008.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I love how they mention Orton being the youngest World Champion but don't mention who he beat to win the title, lol.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Emotion Blur said:


> Serious question, but when was the last time Ambrose actually defended his title?


lol, nobody cares about the new European title.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

It's a shame that Axel isn't champion anymore just thought of a good feud idea.

Ziggler would announce that he's also the son of Curt Hennig and that Axel is his half brother and that he is truly the perfect son and that Axel doesn't deserve to hold HIS championship. Would have been a good brother feud to see and would've got both of them over I think.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The fuck is going on


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



goldigga said:


> Wasn't the crispest moonsault from Sandow but then again no-one can hit a moonsault like Angle. Did Angle ever actually hit anyone with it?


Angle can always hit a stationary tree on the side of the road after 5-6 beers behind the wheel..so I'll give him the Yes vote.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

goldigga said:


> Wasn't the crispest moonsault from Sandow but then again no-one can hit a moonsault like Angle. Did Angle ever actually hit anyone with it?


Didn't he break Hardcore Holly's arm with it?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So Sandow loses almost every single match he was in (except for 2 or 3 bouts on Main Event) while he was Mr. MITB to cashing in unsuccessfully despite beating the living hell out of Cena and his injured arm to a pointlessly short and unexplained feud with Ziggler. And now he's the number one contender for a belt that he's clearly not winning due to Big E just winning said title as well as his status as a boss.

I'm curious as to whose cereal Damien took a piss on. :\


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Punk is horrible right now. Jesus could he try and less. True greats deal with the good and bad. When Bret hart was stuck fighting a dentist and a pirate on 95 he still got 4 and a half star matches out of em. Punk seems like he's given up. He looks like my neighbor or some dude working at the mall. Jesus


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Dat fine ass rack and ass on aj!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

AJ :yum:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

AJ Lee's theme is hilariously & obnoxiously adorable, ha ha.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Ohh divas, early piss break.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

End this total divas crap wwe please


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sandow/Langston for the IC Title? If I thought Sandow even had a small chance of winning, I'd be all for it. Unfortunately Big E's reign isn't ending so soon, so Sandow's gonna eat another loss. 

Of course, if by some miracle Sandow actually somehow won the IC Title, chances are he'd just lose all his matches anyway (except his IC Title matches until he finally loses it obviously), so he's fucked anyway probably.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Pink and Black shorts back \o/


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

EmbassyForever said:


> The fuck is going on


Sports entertainment. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Snapdragon said:


> The "You're Welcome" is the stupidest move name ever


Thanks God. I thought I was the only one who thought so...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



goldigga said:


> Wasn't the crispest moonsault from Sandow but then again no-one can hit a moonsault like Angle. Did Angle ever actually hit anyone with it?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Great.. The best divas division in the world. AJ fanboys at the ready


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Just trip on a cord, once...
Please.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Summer Rae and AJ teaming up again? :yes


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Nikki actually kinda has a cool finisher. Better than a roll up.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Nikki Bella using Shock Treatment is so ridiculous.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Why is AJ still skipping?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

It hurts me to see that replay, I was hoping Summer Rae would go :reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Oh God, not this crap again.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



TheGMofGods said:


> I don't think losing to a stable, that beat a team with Ryback, Sheamus and John Cena clean, by yourself is a burial and I doubt it will do anything to his momentum.


I have no problem with Punk losing, but this is a waste of a loss, losing to a stable is pointless & puts over NOBODY, I'd have less problem with it if he lost to a rising star in a singles match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Skip all night long.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

lol why is aj skipping so long

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Why is Aj skipping around the ring? And why am I turned on by it?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



richyque said:


> Dat fine ass rack and ass on aj!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

NIKKI BELLA

brb


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

nikki and that little bit of meat makes her so much more attractive than her boney sister


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Best dropkick ever!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

What is this-Bitch Shield in the ring? Or Asses and 8's?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The announcers being too lazy to fucking Google Skip-it fpalm


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

They've said the word 'skip' about a thousand times already tonight.

Those warning signs.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Punkholic said:


> I love how they mention Orton being the youngest World Champion but don't mention who he beat to win the title, lol.


would that be Krispen Wah?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Why has Nikki been wearing T-shirts?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

She looks like a jackass skipping.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Da fuck?
Bless Pretty Bella's heart, though :lmao She tries.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

END.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

BAH GAWD THE BELLAS! BAH GAWD A DROPKICK BAH GAWD BAH GAWD BAH GAWD THE IMPACT OF THAT DROPKICK


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

AJ :yum::yum::yum:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Amber B said:


> Just trip on a cord, once...
> Please.


*NO!*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Never go full Brie.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

AJ still skipping around the ring :lol


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

It's like they want me to flip to the start of MNF :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

"AJ's Crazy!" 

Seriously Oklahoma? That's the best you can come up with?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I hope they were saying "AJ's crazy!" I originally thought they were saying "AJ's pregnant!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Tattoo needed to trip about 2 minutes ago.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

why have they said the word skip about 100 times during this match
is it some stupid Vince inside joke


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

And this is why i havent watched this show in 3 weeks.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

crowd full of lil morons...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Yea, why even put the champion in the match.

Lets just have her skip around the ring like a retard.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Can Summer Rae hit me with that move?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I'm happy Sandow defeated Job Ziggler.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

...She's still skipping


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Brie and dat world class selling with the foot choke, though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Can Nattie or Nikki just punch AJ in the face when she skips to their side?

What the actual fuck was that?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:lol umm


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

A 6 way divas tag team match??










"We've never seen this before!"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice move.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Summer Rae :yum:, Bella twins :yum:, Divas :yum:

Aj's still skipping :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

why is this match happening again? the wrestling is awful.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Just end this now.
End the entire division now until they start giving a fuck.
Why is fivehead still in the ring?
What is the meaning of life?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Botch?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Gunnar II said:


> Randy Orton is the youngest World Champion in WWE history at 24 years old? Hmmm I wonder who he beat...


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

What is Summer Rae doing in the match right now? Jesus Christ she usually isn't this bad.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

God that was terrible!? :lol

These chicks suck the big one, probably literally.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Summer Rae. :mark:


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Love how the Divas can barely be arsed anymore now. That Bella just looking like she's basically in a t-shirt and underwear, AJ in a t-shirt and shirts, Tamina looks like she got to the arena about 2 minutes before the match.

Dismal match. Also I hate the way the divas run the ropes.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

that pin attempt :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Summer rae reminds me of a bird.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



TripleG said:


> "AJ's Crazy!"
> 
> Seriously Oklahoma? That's the best you can come up with?


"Brie, Brie, Brie, Brie!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Someone knock her out ffs


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

OK, I'm like legit dizzy from watching this short bus bitch skip around like a scratched CD.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Lol at how over this match is in this crowd


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


>


Vacant?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Did Vince sign a new partnership with the NFL?! It's like they actually want me to watch MNF tonight. If I were a casual, I definitely would have changed the channel by now...


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

AJs body looking awesome especially her ass

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Choke2Death said:


>


Who's that on the left? I've never seen him before.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This is a train-wreck even by usual Diva standards.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I've seen less mistakes in the ending screen of NES Ghostbusters..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The Bella Twins. Heirs to the Rock & Roll Express.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Can we please keep the camera off of Summer Rae's face?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Divas Champion, everyone.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

oh my god why is AJ jobbing all the time


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

That wasn't right.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

THE DIVAS ROLL UP FINISHER


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Dat pop for AJ Lee. :mark:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

AJ = Autistic Jobber


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Choke2Death said:


>


Judging by that photo, the wellness policy.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Finally Natayla is given a chance to shine


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Ungratefulness said:


> AJs body looking awesome especially her ass
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


We get it, you have a weird obsession w/ the woman.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



VRsick said:


> Summer rae reminds me of a bird.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Natalya spent years honing the craft of a good roll up in the Hart Dungeon.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Good way to make your champion look like shit... well, then again its the divas division, so nothing of value was lost. 

Moving on.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This crowd is full of morons fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



VRsick said:


> Summer rae reminds me of a bird.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

WTF why does AJ NEVER win?! Natalya sucks ass can we please get her away from the champ? At least AJ is no selling the shit out of it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

AJ pulling a John Cena :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Summer Rae acting like there was a homicide up in this bitch.

Tattoo with no fucks to give.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I thought the idea of a tag match was to protect your champion? They had 5 other divas that could be pinned?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Pointless. That was just pointless.


He was in the parking lot!!!!??

I can't :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Amber B said:


> Judging by that photo, the wellness policy.



Never realised he was that big back then


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Good. Dumb bitch deserved to lose


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Brian kidnapped last week....back this week on his own accord to fight the guys who kidnapped him? 

BRILLIANT FUCKING STORY-TELLING, WWE! :bosh4


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Ungratefulness said:


> AJs body looking awesome especially her ass
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


 your seriously everything wrong with AJ fanboys.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:lol at AJ. Hope she goes crazy again like she did in that Punk/Bryan/Kane feud.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

"Dumped him in a parking lot"

The worst episode of Legend Of Korra has 10x better writing then this.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

AJ :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So no follow-up on the Bryan/Wyatt angle, just put them in a match the next week?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

lol @ Miz acting.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:lol


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Another night of wild, crazy, unpredictable WWE RAW baby!!!!!! I for one am on the edge of my seat with redundant matches, horrible commentary, another handicap match between 3 men and a guy who looks like he works at wal mart , and Orton vs Cena again!!!!! Woooooo!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Buckley said:


> AJ = Autistic Jobber


Dude, that's not funny. You don't fucking joke about jobbers like that.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Lol @ AJ not selling the move :lmao


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Ungratefulness said:


> AJs body looking awesome especially her ass
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


God, you just have to be the creepiest poster here.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So Bryan getting taken was for no reason?

:cornette


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

that Miz movie looks horrid.
it should be called Christmas dooty


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Wonder how many DVDs Christmas Bounty will sell...


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

omg guise we gotta go see Miz's new movie it will be so good guise omg


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

These Wyatt kidnapping angles are a great idea but they never follow through with them. Lame.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bryan vs the Wyatt family? Did they explain what happened to him last week?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



TheGMofGods said:


> Why is Aj skipping around the ring? And why am I turned on by it?


Because you've never been laid?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Aj in losing shocker. Aj in losing clean shocker. It's getting repetitive now. Especially if she goes and wins at the PPV. It's been happening for absolutely ages now. 

Natalya is extremely rubbish isn't she?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

These past few RAW's have been seriously going downhill. That's not a bad thing, that's a good thing :


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Brie needs to quit no-selling Bryan's attack.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Amber B said:


> Judging by that photo, the wellness policy.


That's the Fat Randy we know and love. rton2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Emotion Blur said:


> So no follow-up on the Bryan/Wyatt angle, just put them in a match the next week?


They got three hours of programming to fill, having Bryan MIA from RAW is not smart


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

It does makes sense AJ would stop caring about her losses since she loses all the time but remains champion on ppvs. Idk why they book heel champions like that now though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Another Miz movie? Oh, God...fpalm


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Love the writing, kudos WWE Super Creative.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Just tuned in. I hope I haven't missed anything yet


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



TheGMofGods said:


> Dude, that's not funny. You don't fucking joke about jobbers like that.


:jordan


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

At least this means Bryan isn't turning heel.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

These Xbox and PS4 ads make me want to stop watching Raw.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



birthday_massacre said:


> that Miz movie looks horrid.
> it should be called Christmas dooty


Boo.


And I love how there's no update on Bryan's mental or physical condition, just "Yeah, kidnapped........parking lot.........match tonight!"


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*










WWE Photoshop 101, notice Orton has 3 fucking arms


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So you get abducted by the Wyatts..and left in a parking lot.. No explanation of what transpired..Guy doesn't talk about it.

There's some serious repression going on here...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Punkholic said:


> Lol @ AJ not selling the move :lmao


She was rolled up?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Rocky vs raging bull


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



y2j4lyf said:


> omg guise we gotta go see Miz's new movie it will be so good guise omg


And sadly it probably has better writing than WWE.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



VRsick said:


> Wonder how many DVDs Christmas Bounty will sell...


100? :


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Raw_was_War said:


> So Bryan getting taken was for no reason?
> 
> :cornette


They are just going to say that Liam Neeson found him.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



TheGMofGods said:


> Why is Aj skipping around the ring?


Building heel heat, that's all, getting a AJ's Crazy Chant going


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I was actually expecting something interesting developing from Bryan's kidnapping. Oh, well...I should know better by now...this is WWE Creative we're talking about.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> Brie needs to quit no-selling Bryan's attack.


Starting to think Brie is just going to be a trophy wife who cheats on Bryan behind his back :hmm:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



SP103 said:


> So you get abducted by the Wyatts..and left in a parking lot.. No explanation of what transpired..Guy doesn't talk about it.
> 
> There's some serious repression going on here...


We need Dr. Shelly!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

In b4 Bryan is brainwashed.

HEY AT LEAST IT WOULD BE MILDLY ENTERTAINING


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Snapdragon said:


> WWE Photoshop 101, notice Orton has 3 fucking arms


This is gold


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Ungratefulness said:


> It does makes sense AJ would stop caring about her losses since she loses all the time but remains champion on ppvs. Idk why they book heel champions like that now though.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No other heel champion is being booked like that. They actually care about the matches they lose.

I know its hard to admit, but AJ is an afterthought in the Diva's division.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I don't get WWE. Usually they don't give a fuck, but these polls. fpalm

Just call it the WWE champion and move on.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So the creepy bastards who kidnapped Kane just for him to return a sell out, kidnap another superstar but this time they just leave him in the parking lot for no reason?

That logic is good for nobody in this scenario.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Just tuned in. I hope I haven't missed anything yet


Wwe app to vote on the name of what the new TLC champion will be called, Sandow beat Ziggler to become no1 contender for the intercontinental title. Silly Pubk plus Kane promo, ended up as shield vs punk at TLC handicap. Rubbish divas match. And. Ow we are back. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

WWE App week next week, gonna be so bad


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Big Dog just came all over his screen.



Snapdragon said:


> WWE Photoshop 101, notice Orton has 3 fucking arms


:lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

A wild Wade Barrett appears.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

A wild Barrett appears


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Wade!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Another repackage? Jesus.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Punkholic said:


> I was actually expecting something interesting developing from Bryan's kidnapping. Oh, well...I should know better by now...this is WWE Creative we're talking about.


They just dropped the kane being kidnapped by them as well.

What do you expect


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omfg! Yes! Bad News Barrett!!!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

FINALYYYYYYYYYYYY! BARRETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Wade Barrett :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bad News Barrett


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

oh my god


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

BARRETT!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bad news.... :lol


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bad news barrett. :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bad news Barrett??


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

WADE BARRETT :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bad news Barrett :rock5


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

BAD NEWS BARRETT!


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

A wild wade barrett appears...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Barrett!!!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Dafuq Barrett?


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bad News Barrett?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

BAD NEWS BARRET!!! :mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Hahahaha! WWE? Extreme? 

8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Well, that one guy on here is marking out now


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

lmao bad news Barrett let's see this new gimmick

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

WTF


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Who's this guy on my screen?


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

WTF Barrett :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Cena to win Superstar of The Year again because of the WWE Universe :cena3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bad News Barrett! And he brought back the bare-knuckle boxer beard. <3


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

#BadNewsBarrett :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Another gimmick change for Barett? Time to give up on the guy


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

lol what the fuck is this? Have i missed something on smackdown or something?


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bad news Barrettssstest! Yes!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bad News Barrett.

Just fucking change it to "Best Endeavors Barett" already.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:mark:


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

lol


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:lol Bad news Barrett?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This GOAT right here :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



VRsick said:


> lol what the fuck is this? Have i missed something on smackdown or something?


Jbl show in youtube.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Oh shit Barett is back :lmao: WTF was that??


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

#Bad News Barrett

Taking a running gag from a youtube show and putting it on Raw is the best they've got for this guy.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

BAD NEWS BARRETT!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Its Bad News White.


Im sure bad news brown is not too happy


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:lmao Barrett


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

LMFAO OH MY GOD BARRETT WHAT ARE YOU DOING.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

"Extreme" moment of year, the NJPW dark matches are more extreme then the WWE.

Bad News Barrett?

Yuck Yuck Yuck?

:lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

the good news: barrett is on raw. the bad news: this fucking gimmick


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Overweight miscreants. #BadNewsBarrett :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Oh God, the cheap heat fpalm


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The fuck was that all about?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I've got good news and bad news for you Wade Barret.

The good news is you're finally back on television.

The bad news is you won't be a month and a half from now.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The camera focusing in on fatties DDDDDddd


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:lmao what a great way to debut


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

What was the point of that??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sure, why not?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:lmao Really? That's it? Alright.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Um.......that's it?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

What the fuck was that? That is what people have been waiting for? :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO, that was the greatest thing I've seen on Raw in months.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Yes :lmao Bad News Barrett


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Lol this is going to be one of the most hilarious gimmicks if he just says one line a week


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

what did i just see


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I smell a winner with this bad news Barrett gimmick (Y)






















:ti


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

not bad Bad news Barrett


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Wow, Brad looks so much like Orton's bottom bitch


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

First time I have ever seen Bad News Barrett. I like it.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Wait, what the fuck was that.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Haha what was that?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



VRsick said:


> lol what the fuck is this? Have i missed something on smackdown or something?


GOTTA WATCH DAT JBL & COLE SHOW BOYYY


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Kinda missed Barrett. He was gold during the Nexus days.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bad News Barrett delivered.. It was bad..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bad News Barrett :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

His return :lmao I just can't

Now Brad Maddox :lol

This raw is just too funny


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Randy has been smoking again.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Supersfar :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Man this shit is getting weird


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

That Wade Barrett return was fucking outstanding.

'Hey everybody it's me. Oklahoma sucks. Seeya later!'

Yikes.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Orton has been smoking something again by the logic of that promo.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

finally wade is back, get him in the ring now


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Randy Orton prepping for strike 3 of the wellness policy...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Calling it now once is this over Barrett will be fired from the WWE


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Vote '*Undisputed World Champion*'! troll the WWE poll! :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

About 1,000 fat girls are now making fan fictions about Orton and Maddox.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Tell him or I'll go to the papers if I have to!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Buckley said:


> No other heel champion is being booked like that. They actually care about the matches they lose.
> 
> I know its hard to admit, but AJ is an afterthought in the Diva's division.


lol wtf, Curtis Axel was booked like that all the time, and Randy Orton was getting beat down by Show every show before retained at PPV. You're crazy if you think AJ is an afterthought, shes the only diva with any merch as well as everything else that shows she's the face of the division.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I love this cocky Orton. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Gotta love how Lawler repeats what the guy speaking JUST said.

Yes, Jerry. He just said that.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Wade is back on Raw
Maddox is back on Raw
Ryder is still on Main Event


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:yes :yes


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

*MUTE*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

He's bigger than the WWE. They always said nobody was bigger than the WWE. Obviously Orton is gonna get fucked.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Overweight miscreants. Gotta write that one down.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

WTF was that?! Looks like Barrett will get stuck with another crappy gimmick...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Those three options suck.

Just say the Undisputed Champion


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bryan!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Brad maddox did a commercial for a website www.usell.com


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Dat random writing for DB's storyline..


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bryan back like nothing happened.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



JOY~!volution said:


> Orton has been smoking something again by the logic of that promo.


It doesn't even make sense for this guy, this fake champ to believe that nonsense he was saying, he has to know in his heart of hearts, he's carrying the title for Triple H


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Holy crap... I can barely hear him say yes...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

how many seconds before they talk over the wyatts intro

or will they just cut to a commercial during it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Wait, they are asking the fans what to name their main fucking championship? 

And all the names are practically the same anyway, right?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So that abduction was of no consequence?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Amber B said:


> About 1,000 fat girls are now making fan fictions about Orton and Maddox.


What's the need of calling them "fat"?


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Gets kidnapped, Yeses his way to the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

DAT POP for Bryan.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Shit, I have to check that out.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So they're just going to ignore the whole kidnapping thing then?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Since that has been said bout oklahoma, why hasn't new york??? :troll :yes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

That productive abduction...that only led to the parking lot.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

They should refer to the champion as 'John Cena'


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Stone Colds Podcast advertised for the first time on wwe tv? WHAT???????


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Love when he said 'overweight miscreants' the camera panned to loads of fatties in the crowd


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Why would DB seek revenge? they didn't do anything to him!! They dropped him off in a parking lot!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

db was found in a parking lot, people. keep up


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

DB looks good for someone who got anally raped in a parking lot last week (Y)


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Yeah he looks devastated from that "kidnapping"

"Retribution & Revenge" :cole3


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bad News Barett? Ok thats new


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

OOOOVVVERNESSSSSSSSS


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Wow I'm surprised to see the WWE shill Stone Cold's podcast.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The interview is not even out yet Cole


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

*Well Bryan didn't take a trip to the rape cabin... he aint even walkin' funny.*


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Huh? I thought DB was kidnapped?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So... did they change their mind on Bryan getting kidnapped or something?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Amber B said:


> About 1,000 fat girls are now making fan fictions about Orton and Maddox.


There is surprisingly alot of Maddox/Punk fanfictions :|


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

DAT D-BRYAN POP! :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

8:42pm EST and Daniel fucking Bryan? Are they actually TRYING THIS WEEK? 

Damn. Usually its Khali kiss camera or SacTino time..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Waffelz said:


> What's the need of calling them "fat"?


Cause skinny girls generally ain't writing creepy sex stories about wrestlers on tv.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Well, I guess Wade Barrett should now be one of the IWC's favorite wrestlers of all time since he is now officially in a :troll gimmick. Lulz


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Waffelz said:


> What's the need of calling them "fat"?


Because it's true.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Boring Daniel Bryan bringing the Bland.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



SpaceTraveller said:


> The interview is not even out yet Cole


I know right, comes out on Tuesdays. Someone fire him for gawd sake!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Those IWC smarky bastards got all the tickets in Oklahoma and they are cheering for this indy vannila midget... unk2


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Ungratefulness said:


> lol wtf, Curtis Axel was booked like that all the time, and Randy Orton was getting beat down by Show every show before retained at PPV. You're crazy if you think AJ is an afterthought, shes the only diva with any merch as well as everything else that shows she's the face of the division.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not true.

Kaitlyn has a shitty shirt with a unicorn on it that nobody bought.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Anchorman 2 ad :mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I mean, not even a trim on that bird's nest of a beard?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Vickie Guerrero ‏@ExcuseMeWWE 6m
I love being entrusted with big decisions! @NatbyNature vs @WWEAJLee at #WWETLC. Boom! #RAW #WWE


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

WWE are really going through the motions.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

WWE promoting Austins podcast could only mean good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

He shows up.....to lose. :trips2


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So they're getting Punk and Bryan out of the way real early, so everyone can happily switch to ESPN knowing they missed fuck-all?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

three things you can always count on Raw

Trips will bury
Cena will overcome
TOTAL DIVAS


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bryan just woke this crowd up.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Insult of the year? But I thought WWE was antibullying lol


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

But... but... the crowd was dead... How are they Cheering for this Bryan guy? He's not an A+ player and doesn't warrant being on the Main Even... Damn smarks!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

DE-


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The insult of the year - the weekly show WWE puts on Monday Nights.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

A poor show so far, in my opinion. Do they not realize they're facing competition from one of the biggest games of the football season tonight?!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bryan could atleast walk funny to sell that he was ass raped by the Wyatts


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Ungratefulness said:


> lol wtf, Curtis Axel was booked like that all the time, and Randy Orton was getting beat down by Show every show before retained at PPV. You're crazy if you think AJ is an afterthought, shes the only diva with any merch as well as everything else that shows she's the face of the division.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No, Orton and Axel weren't. 

I know you don't see her as an afterthought when you got your sock handy, but she is.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

STILL OVVVVVERNESSSSSSSS


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



checkcola said:


> Vickie Guerrero ‏@ExcuseMeWWE 6m
> I love being entrusted with big decisions! @NatbyNature vs @WWEAJLee at #WWETLC. Boom! #RAW #WWE


And we see Nattie do what she does best: Job


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I wish they'd just reset the whole Wyatt thing. Really. Pretend it never happened and start again next year.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

first they talk during the entrance, now we don't even get one


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



TJC93 said:


> Love when he said 'overweight miscreants' the camera panned to loads of fatties in the crowd


Were most of the women looking like this?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Wyatts gained takers and kanes teleporting ability


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

They just used The Dicks' theme music for a SD! commercial featuring Ziggler. Really, WWE? :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bryan's not even at the top of the hour but at at 8:45. Damn.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



TehJerichoFan said:


> I mean, not even a trim on that bird's nest of a beard?


I think you mean a BRI's nest.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Rowan: 'I'm gonna beat you Bryan. I'm gonna beat you really bad.....just after these recaps have finished!'


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Harper plays by the rules, brother.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

"We haven't seen him since" It's been a week for gods sake!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

WWE blatantly reminding us they were too lazy to finish the plotline.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Picked him up

And left him in the parking lot

*WHY!?*

Did they butt fuck him into submission?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Why am I constantly getting ABC commercials on USA? USA is owned by Comcast, not Disney.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Erick Rowan about to get carried to his first ****1/2 match


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Something has to happen at the end of this.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Eric Harper looks like he just escaped prison.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Buckley said:


> No, Orton and Axel weren't.


Idk what to tell you except yes they were, watch the show.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

OH FUCK NOT AN ABANDONED PARKING LOT!. 

The Horror...all those empty spots...so many painted lines...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

so the WWE can't even keep their own story lines street?

So Cole just said this is the first time DB has been seen since last week.
HHH said on WWE.com he was found in a parking lot after RAW.
then Cole just said that


fuckery at its finest.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So chances of a Bryan vs Wyatts handicap at TLC? 75%?


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Is it me or is DB looking like he is carrying a few extra pounds?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

How many times will they mention beards in this


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Hey, look! The crowd actually gives a shit all of a sudden! I wonder why. :HHH2


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

1 hour into this show and just by listening to commentary, this show is *not* supposed to be taken seriously.

It's obviously a comedy, a poorly written one.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

UNCLE SI IS THE DEVIL BRAY SPEAKS OF! OMG SWERVE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Not even an hour in, and I am bored as fuck. And I'm actually trying not to be.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



HollyJollyHelmsley said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So, Bryan gets kidnapped yet comes back a week later perfectly fine? Oh, WWE...fpalm


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

eric the wedgie rowan


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

A regular wrestling match with the people who abducted you.......


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

WILL JBL PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I love Bryan, but Rowan is trash. Gonna go watch football until something cool happens on Raw. Your mark-out levels will inspire me yay or nay.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

..........And commentary has just crashed into a mountain.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

See you at Botchamania, Bradshaw. :hayden3


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

What the fuck is JBL talking about?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Daniel Bryan chants *his name is over, not him*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

HEEL TURN COME ON


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Yes chants makes me fucking sick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Emotion Blur said:


> WILL JBL PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP


He hasn't shut the fuck up since he's been back. He's seriously been terrible.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Where's Bray?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Punkholic said:


> So, Bryan gets kidnapped yet comes back a week later perfectly fine? Oh, WWE...fpalm



Get whoever found him on the Madeleine McCann case!


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

But the Yes! chant is over... not Daniel Bryan... unless the name is catchy... CM Punk, Ziggler and Daniel Bryan... Bastards with their catchy names that roll off the tongue.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The reason Bryan is on now is it coincided with the start of the football game. Ratings will drop big and they can blame that vanilla midget.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

John Bradshaw Logic :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This looks like a garbageman fighting with a homeless guy over a trash barrel full of empty recyclables. 
While a black guy cheers on the fight..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

someones cell phone went flying on the floor ha


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Dayum!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

lol someone lost their phone


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Fuck off with the ad breaks seriously


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Lol someone just lost their phone.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Someone dropped their phone.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Someone lost their phone.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

dude just lost his cellphone :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Someone dropped their phone lol


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Phantomdreamer said:


> Is it me or is DB looking like he is carrying a few extra pounds?


He's been heavy since his first world title reign.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

cellphone :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Poor Android


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

LOL Someones' phone got knocked over.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

LOL @ someone getting their phone knocked out of their hands :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I've said it one and I'll say it again: JBL is the only commentator in history that makes me want mute the volume.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Did someone just drop their phone over the barricade :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sometimes, I really wish there was a mute button for this horrendous commentary fpalm


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This is boring... What do these creative writers actually do? Seem to be getting paid for absolutely nothing! Also Raws are much better when they have a good crowd atmosphere, this place is dead.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

University of Phoenix, fuck off with your commercials seriously. Fucking christ.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Punkholic said:


> Sometimes, I really wish there was a mute button for this horrendous commentary fpalm


There's a mute button on your remote.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Somebody just lost their phone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:lol Bryan slammed into the barricade hard as FUCK and down goes someone's phone.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Ha. your phone.

Now go buy a new one you rich douche (Ringside seats are $400 bucks).


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Don't worry, Cole will pick up the phone and console the guy by showing him how to download the app onto it.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Looked like someone dropped their phone there


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This match won't be complete without a little AIR GOAT.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So Punk, Bryan, Ziggler, The Shield & Sandow are out of the way.

The only person left that I'm even remotely interested in is Orton, what are they gonna do for the remaining 2+ hours?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Kris Krinkles said:


> I've said it one and I'll say it again: JBL is the only commentator in history that makes me want mute the volume.


Really? King is pretty bad as well though why not him?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Someone's phone getting knocked out of their hands has been the highlight of the night so far :lmao


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Just a reminder that the Seahawks (10-1) and playing the Saints (9-2) on ESPN


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*










Wrong on two counts. It's "football" and he supports Preston who have lost more than twice.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Horny Snowflakes said:


> WWE promoting Austins podcast could only mean good.


yes it does


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Yeah, Cole trying to put over a tweet from Bray, JBL totally doesn't understand the context that it's heel words and buries it, stupid stupid stupid


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Mainboy said:


> Fuck off with the ad breaks seriously





VRsick said:


> lol someone lost their phone





TheGMofGods said:


> Lol someone just lost their phone.





Buckley said:


> Someone dropped their phone.





RyanPelley said:


> Someone lost their phone.





Ziggler Claus said:


> dude just lost his cellphone :lmao





Panther said:


> Someone dropped their phone lol





Old_John said:


> cellphone :lol





TJC93 said:


> Poor Android


Did someone drop their phone?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Alo0oy said:


> So Punk, Bryan, Ziggler, The Shield & Sandow are out of the way.
> 
> The only person left that I'm even remotely interested in is Orton, what are they gonna do for the remaining 2+ hours?


Grating commentary, a horrid Ryback match, probably Brodus vs. Woods, some not-so-funny comedy and WWE app plugging.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

They live in a van down by the river. LMAO. King actually made a funny.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

You know you're clownshoes when Cole corrects you not once but _twice_ in the same night. Go home Bradshaw, you're drunk.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Buckley said:


> There's a mute button on your remote.


Problem is: I just want to mute the commentary, not the crowd nor the in-ring action.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This thread is more dead than the crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> Did someone drop their phone?


Hey man, did you hear some guy dropped his phone?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Good god this commentary. Jr would be selling the shit outta the Wyatts


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



checkcola said:


> Yeah, Cole trying to put over a tweet from Bray, JBL totally doesn't understand the context that it's heel words and buries it, stupid stupid stupid


What did he say? I don't pay much attention to commentary.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

like the replay of that great spot the phone took


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Why don't you go tell him.

AGAIN.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Why do the Wyatts even care about getting disqualified? And why is Cole no-selling this beatdown by reading a tweet that the other commentators are no-selling? 

This show is like:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

'Why don't you go say that to his face' he finally got it in, yawwn


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



KuritaDavion said:


> Grating commentary, a horrid Ryback match, probably Brodus vs. Woods, some not-so-funny comedy and WWE app plugging.


That's 30 minutes, you can subtract 10 minutes plus overrun for the contract signing & there's still 1 hour 20 minutes remaining to fill in the show.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



SpaceTraveller said:


> But the Yes! chant is over... not Daniel Bryan... unless the name is catchy... CM Punk, Ziggler and Daniel Bryan... Bastards with their catchy names that roll off the tongue.


Yeah, Daniel Boring is a one trick pony.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

That is a lot of ass in that jumpsuit. 
Got damn.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I wonder if Eric Rowan has a special comb for his beard after he eats :hmm:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

That is JBL's favorite comeback. "WHY DON'T YOU GO TELL HIM THAT, TELL THAT TO HIS FACE!!"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Am I the only one to have noticed that this thread is dead? It's usually way more active...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Imagine Bryan joining the Wyatt family though, unstoppable.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Surprised Rowan is in such a long match, he's doing pretty good


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



LKRocks said:


> Good god this commentary. Jr would be selling the shit outta the Wyatts


In Oklahoma? He'd be WAY too busy discussing the entire OU Football roster in-depth.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Booooring


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This commentary is unintentional comedy gold.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JBL is just shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

JBL needs a swift punch in the throat.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Alo0oy said:


> That's 30 minutes, you can subtract 10 minutes plus overrun for the contract signing & there's still 1 hour 20 minutes remaining to fill in the show.


Add in a bit of Fandango, the Rhodes vs Real Americans part 65. Odd backstage segments.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Daniel Wyatt :ti


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bradshaw knows all about hazing huh.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I can admit I got a kick out of JBL saying, "There's no hazing in the Wyatt Family."


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

this thread is dead because the show sucks, there's a good NFL game on. I mean huge, Saints and Seahawks are top 2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



KuritaDavion said:


> The insult of the year - the weekly show WWE puts on Monday Nights.


This. Thought it couldn't get any worse than last week's show, but WWE never fails to prove me wrong...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> Why do the Wyatts even care about getting disqualified? And why is Cole no-selling this beatdown by reading a tweet that the other commentators are no-selling?
> 
> This show is like:


I made the same exact comment last week with that gif :lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Rowan looking impressive in this match, everyone talks about Bray and Luke, but Rowan is holding his own though.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Amber B said:


> That is a lot of ass in that jumpsuit.
> Got damn.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

GOOD GOD JBL THEY'RE SUPPOSED TO BE MONSTERS. STOP TALKING ABOUT HOW YOU'D JOIN THEM. YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE SCARED.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Damn it's only 9pm.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Commentary seems like it's just gone off the rails. Worse than usual. Really hate how much I hate JBL now.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Why the fuck would his name be Daniel Wyatt when Harper and Rowan don't go by Wyatt? Jesus Christ JBL.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



ho ho inc said:


> Rowan looking impressive in this match, everyone talks about Bray and Luke, but Rowan is holding his own though.


Daniel Bryan could make a broom stick look good


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So we've has Shield, Punk. Bryan, and Sandow in the first hour and we have 2 more hours left? Crap.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Add in a bit of Fandango, the Rhodes vs Real Americans part 65. Odd backstage segments.


Okay.

1 more hour, there's nobody left on the roster to fill it.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Which album is better Flockavali or Finally Rich?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

WHY DON'T YOU GO TELL ________ YOURSELF MICHAEL/KING!

No JBL smiley. :side:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

A kick up? Here come the posts about Bryan vs HBK.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Those kicks looked terrible

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

JBL and hazing lol Irony!


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

JBL's commentary seems best suited for Saturday Morning Slam, not RAW.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Daniel Bryan with that comeback!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I can already see the ratings for tonight's show. The question is: who is the IWC going to blame this time?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

OK match there.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Rollup? Why the fuck not.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bryan wins with the diva roll up.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I'm a Bryan fan but not so sure he should've won that...


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The unstoppable roll-up.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Eurgh roll-ups like that look so fake


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Glad thats over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bryan waking that crowd up.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan could make a broom stick look good


And yet couldn't put on a decent match with Orton :lmao


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I've never seen a commentator fall off as quickly as JBL has. Guess that's what happens when Vince feeds you lines.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Match was quite ok.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Trying to figure out whether I should watch MNF, Raw or go back to playing Rune Factory 3. :


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



TehJerichoFan said:


>


You win so many points with using Countess. :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Rowan doing a decent job in his first singles match. Of course, wrestling Bryan helps.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Decent match


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bray Wyatt promo #8520572054.

& I have yet to understand a single one.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Jake Roberts said:


> Trying to figure out whether I should watch MNF, Raw or go back to playing Rune Factory 3. :


Play Rune Factory 3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bray Wyatt has come a long way with his commentary since his NXT Husky Harris days


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



BEST FOR CHRISTMAS said:


> I'm a Bryan fan but not so sure he should've won that...


At least Bray is being awesome.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bryan looks different.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

One thing I like about Bray Wyatt is that he owns his evil behaviour.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Haha, even Bray Wyatt is a fan of Total Divas


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So, Hucky is trying to save Bryan from marriage


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Take him to paradise Wyatt, it's a beautiful place.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

It's only 9pm?! Holy fuck, this is going to be a long, long night...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I think this is the most interesting Wyatt promo yet.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bray is killing it right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Live via the NYC Acting School of Trying Very Hard, everyone.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bray Wyatt with that awesome promo.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

lol, bet wyatt would love bryan long time. He looks like he bangs goats.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

WTF. 

Bray wants more rapey.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Emotion Blur said:


> And yet couldn't put on a decent match with Orton :lmao


You say that like it's Bryan's fault


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

BRAY IS THE GOAT


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Nice promo by Bray


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

That was fucking great. Love this guy.


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

That was seriously an amazing promo


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So Bray Wyatt watches total divas down at the swamp?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Goddamn Bray is amazing


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bray watched Total Divas? So the Wyatt Family actually has TV access in their rape dungeon / cult compound? :lol

And Never Never being TLC's theme = :durant3


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

That sounds like a great proposition from Bray. Bryan has always been anti-establishment.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

man Bray is getting better and better every week...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Damn...Bray transforming Yes Man Bryan into the American Dragon would be sick....


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

the WWE doesn't deserve the Wyatt Family


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bray Wyatt and his awesome promo cutting skills :mark: :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Bring down the machine" - was that foreshadowing a face turn?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Oh god we got two more hours to go


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I've learned my lesson about trying to see something in Wyatt promos, I guarantee nothing he said will be followed up on in any way.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Awesome promo by Wyatt. Best promo in a while, period.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

he's gonna make DB a monster? monsters win with roll ups?

He must mean this type of monster


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Amber B said:


> Live via the NYC Acting School of Trying Very Hard, everyone.


If that didn't impress, you what does?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

3 am here but still can't stop watching it. The German broadcast cut out the promo of Wyatt though, ugh.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This Raw is building up to be the worst Raw of the year BY FAR.


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bray Wyatt is the most interesting wrestler right now. Future WWE champ


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The best Wyatt promo so far. Dropping the truth. "They look at you like a gorilla in a cage"
"I see a monster in you. I can set you free"
"Open your eyes"


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I'm sorry, why are people complaining about Raw right now? We just got done having a good match between Bryan and an overweight ginger and Ziggler/Sandow was good as well. This hasn't been a bad show by any means.

Although, the divas match was a definite botchfest...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bray Wyatt's got a whole freezer full of popsicles down in the cellar.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Emotion Blur said:


> And yet couldn't put on a decent match with Orton :lmao


Actually he made Orton look really good. It was the fuck finishes that ruined the matches.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Don't like the Wyatts so far but I enjoyed that promo from Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Awesome promos better be leading somewhere awesome PLEASE?!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Jake Roberts said:


> Trying to figure out whether I should watch MNF, Raw or go back to playing Rune Factory 3. :


Go watch football, man. This shit will only get worse...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



genocide_cutter said:


> Oh god we got two more hours to go


Going to be the longest 2 hours in the history of LIFE


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

That was an interesting promo from Wyatt. "Together we can take down the machine." That is what he said right?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Stooge22 said:


> Bray Wyatt is the most interesting wrestler right now. Future WWE champ


Interesting to you and the IWC maybe, but he's yet to connect with the casual fans enough to actually generate real heat. He kind of just confuses everyone at the moment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Waffelz said:


> If that didn't impress, you what does?


You getting off my non existent dick would impress me.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Enjoyed the fuck out of that promo.

Also was pleasantly surprised by Rowan.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bray Wyatt always seems to be around to make watching RAW a slightly more enjoyable experience.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

it is actually an interesting angle for once


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Emotion Blur said:


> And yet couldn't put on a decent match with Orton :lmao


That's as Bryan's fault? Lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

For that being pre-recorded it was a pretty sexy promo, come over and let's take down the machine my brotha.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Bray is deadly on the mic.

I'm looking forward to promo encounters with likes of Punk or Ambrose.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I got it now. 

WWE is planning to make Bryan the new Kane they're going to have the Wyatts burn him, then Brie will leave him because she can't look at his deformed face/body anymore, and Bryan will start wearing Kanes mask.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Best match of the night so far. It was decent, nothing out of this world...but much better than the other bullshit we've gotten.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

After that promo, Bryan would be stupid to *not* join the Wyatts. 
Bray just offered him his hand. They can bring down the authority.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



TheGMofGods said:


> I'm sorry, why are people complaining about Raw right now? We just got done having a good match between Bryan and an overweight ginger and Ziggler/Sandow was good as well. This hasn't been a bad show by any means.
> 
> Although, the divas match was a definite botchfest...


Bryan/Rowan was alright but the commentary was so awful it took away from it. And Ziggler/Sandow was nothing. Show's been boring and it still has a couple of hours to go.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Waffelz said:


> If that didn't impress, you what does?


Wee Ryan Gauld, definitely.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Stooge22 said:


> Bray Wyatt is the most interesting wrestler right now. Future WWE champ


No. No he isn't.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



JOY~!volution said:


> Interesting to you and the IWC maybe, but he's yet to connect with the casual fans enough to actually generate real heat. He kind of just confuses everyone at the moment.


Well, just leaving Bryan in the parking lot didn't do much good.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Awwww sheeet.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

What if Wyatt offering help to bring down the Authority to make Bryan HIS champ  
Could lead to Bryan(champ)/Punk at WM30 :O


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Dat Team Hell no reunion. Feels like ages.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Daniel Bryan stuck in a midcarder feud


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



genocide_cutter said:


> Which album is better Flockavali or Finally Rich?


Tetsuo & Youth.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Team Hell No backstage and back together.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Hug it out!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Most blatant booking ever! Fucking knew it!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

ANOTHER GREAT HANDICAP MATCH


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Dat reunion. :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Alo0oy said:


> This Raw is building up to be the worst Raw of the year BY FAR.


Nah, I think that title might go to last week's Raw.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Face Wyatts vs. Heel Shield. Ok.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

lol little daniel


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Kane :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Kane trolling :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I'm not splooging over a damn thing Wyatt says when it has lead to not a got damn thing.
NXT Wyatt vs Main Roster Wyatt = day and night...in a bad way.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

LAWL KANE!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

yes. yes. yes....love troll korporate kane


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Way to be a dick to your old tag partner Kane.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Oh no


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

That one guys is really excited for R-truth! :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

James Brown's knockoff cousin's son out to wrestle with R-Truth.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

CM Punk vs The Shield and Bryan vs The Wyatt Family. Fuck yeah


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Okay this PPV is going to suck with these match-ups lol.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The new Kane is fucking hilarious. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So Xavier doesn't have his own theme song yet? fpalm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

TEAM HELL YES REUNION!!! :mark:


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:lol I can't, this epic feud in the making right here. X & Truth vs Brodus & Albert


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Ha! Kane Yes Mocking is gif worthy

Ummm... boy, this ppv is looking bad. People aren't going to seriously pay for punishment 3 on 1 handicap matches.

They'd have been better off booking:
Reigns vs Punk and Husky vs Bryan


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Pretty damn good RAW sofar. Didn't like AJ looking weak again, but I can deal with one little detail going my way...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Peabo Bryson and Marc Mero boned...and out came Consequences.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Brotus Clay heel turn


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Lol at Truth talking over the recap


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

BRODUS, MAIN EVENTER????????? LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

main event players lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Brodus Clay a main event player??? He is a joke


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

JBL...SHUT THE FUCK UP with the "what's up" shit. My God it sounds like he has a mouth full of dick


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

SO the black guy is wearing a black ranger shirt. Nice.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Don't speak unless spoken to."

You were speaking to him, you fucking idiot.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:bryan2 LITTLE DANIEL

:wyatt


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Main event player? I'm all for a heel Brodus but I wish his turn would make sense.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Brodus "Main event players like myself".

:faint:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So who's face and heel in this situation?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Brodus thinks he's a main event player


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The burial crew are coming in!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Oh, no. Dear God, no.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Lol the start of that entrance was pretty epic


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I'd kill for this R-Truth.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Today: "Bray for WWE Champion!"

After he wins the Royal Rumble: "Boooo! He sucks!"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Kane trolling Bryan :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Tons of turd are officially yesterday's news. #BRODUSHEELTURNPLZ


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Can't say two handicap matches sound all that exciting to me.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I don't think "The Cat" Ernest Miller allowed Brodus Clay to use his theme


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Naomi shakin dat booty :banderas


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I can't not laugh when I hear Brodus call himself a main event player. :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



VRsick said:


> So who's face and heel in this situation?


Brodus for overreacting, pretty obvious


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Clay main event player, surely juicing lol.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So they're just gonna pass this guy around with the rest of the black folk


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

IT'S MORPHIN' TIME!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

What the fuck is Brodus wearing?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Yeah, only Brodus can jig-a-boo his ass down the ring, Woods.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The shit on his onesie :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

It's like an 80's Detroit Disco race war right now.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> I can't not laugh when I hear Brodus call himself a main event player. :lmao


Hey, someone's gotta be main eventing Superstars and SMS.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Brodus has the worst ring attire of the night.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

My bladder is shrinking disproportionately.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Why does Brodus have unfolded gold Christmas hats stuck to his back?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Very charismatic Brodus Clay? :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

No pop whatsoever for Tons of Funk, even though Clay looked like a bloated cross between a Victoria's Secret model and a stegosaurus. ARE YOU NOT SPORTS ENTERTAINED, DUB-DUB-E UNIVERSE?!? :vince3


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Who is Xavier Woods? Is he any good?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Why haven't these two danced their way out of the company yet? fpalm


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



SP103 said:


> Brodus "Main event players like myself".
> 
> :faint:


It's because he's only booked to wrestle on "Main Event".

8*D


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Omega_VIK said:


> Yeah, only Brodus can jig-a-boo his ass down the ring, Woods.


The correct term is shuck and jive sir.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



TripleG said:


> SO the black guy is wearing a black ranger shirt. Nice.


It's not racist till he comes in the room with a bucket of KFC.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

More dancing black guys is what's best for business.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Lol Albert ain't sellin the dude's moves for shit.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



abrown0718 said:


> So they're just gonna pass this guy around with the rest of the black folk


Guarantee you Woods and Kofi win the tag titles in the next three months.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Dat Main Event playa is about to get shovel'd. :hhh2


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Commentary go home. You're drunk.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Hip-Hop Kido? Is that like Billy Blanks or something?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

We are witnessing the real way the dinosaurs became extinct. The homeys took them out!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Brodus and A-Train must be the heels because they're in the bottom right corner.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

#FreeLilBoosie

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This is an entertaining wrestling match.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Xavier Woods is on? I'm back.

Maybe he can make this Tons of Job match interesting. 

Wait, where the f is Tensai's face tats? Don't tell me they were fake. DON'T TELL ME IT WAS ALL A GIMMICK. HE'S A JAPANESE/AMERICAN WARRIOR, DAMMIT. Kayfabe sux.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

BRODUS WITH THE B.O PUNCH


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Why has WWE not paired R-Truth with JTG yet?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Darth Sidious said:


> Who is Xavier Woods? Is he any good?


WHat is google?


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



HollyJollyHelmsley said:


>


Ha this made my night


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

My Sports Entertainment O' METER is jumping off the charts right now.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Frankly I'm surprised Vince didn't book the black guys as the heels because VINCE


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Stop with this twerking shit WWE. It's even worse when you've known about it for years and the mainstream is now discovering it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

what is wrong with the commentators, you could throw a random fan on that table and they would be better commentators than this shit. Twerking? Get the fuck out!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Darth Sidious said:


> Who is Xavier Woods? Is he any good?


He used to wrestle in TNA as Consequences Creed. Not sure if you've seen him...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So who are the heels and faces in this scenario?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This Raw is so bad, I can't believe I thought it would give me a breather. fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Hard in da paint!

Well done, Brodus. :clap


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

lol @ dudes here salivating over Husky Harris "promo skillz". Shows how far standards have fallen.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

His fucking special move is called the honor roll? That's a shitload of B's....for bullshit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Buckley said:


> Why has WWE not paired R-Truth with JTG yet?


That would be way too much WB frog in one team.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Please wwe turn Brodus and Tensai heel and have them dominate


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:lmao :lmao :lmao That roll up :lmao :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Hard In Da Paint!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Holy fuck at that pin botch.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Fuck off....meh I give no fucks.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So all matches ended in a similar way.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This black guy looks like a 70s porn star


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I can't believe Sami Zayn is still in nxt and this guy is on the main roster


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

That was the worst pin I've ever seen


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Vote '*Undisputed World Champion*'! troll the WWE poll! :lol


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The third roll-up by my count tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Brodus:"I GO HARD IN THE PAINT!" :jay2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Honor Roll.....


HIS FINISHER IS A ROLL UP.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Aaaannnnd. Disappointed again.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

See ya later Brodus Clay, it's Morphin time baby!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Brodus Clay turning face? Could be interesting...at least much more interesting than his current face gimmick.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I love this storyline. Simple and fun.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Good of Clay to take the loss for the young talent - big rub for Woods right there.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Xavier Woods AKA The Lionel Richie of Wrestling.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Did JBL really just mention Lil Boosie?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Another tag-team match.

I'm psyched.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The Big Show.

Why are they doing this? Rhetorical question.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



shought321 said:


> Good of Clay to take the loss for the young talent - big rub for Woods right there.


:HHH2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Just call it the "Unabeyanced Shiny Gut hider". #done. I fix your problems Creative...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Old_John said:


> Vote '*Undisputed World Champion*'! troll the WWE poll! :lol


It hardly constitutes "trolling" the WWE when you're voting one of the options the WWE have given you to vote.

:ti


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

That La Magistral, pin botch made sense in context and actually added to the match


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

If The Shield wins tonight I will be shocked.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The Rhodes vs The Shield for the 63883367773737387373782990447473663637736377777737 time.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Wait I thought Big Show wasn't cleared to compete. WWE Logic at its best


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Why is Big Show randomly involved with the Shield now? Shouldn't he be selling his head issues from last week?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Honour Roll is class.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



JOY~!volution said:


> It's like an 80's Detroit Disco race war right now.


Just missing the jheri curl juice and activator.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

How many times are Golddust and Cody Rhodes going to fight the Shield?


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Snapdragon said:


> WHat is google?


I'm not sure.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Are they even going to send out the Real Americans? They would save this show


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Why is Big Show wrestling? I thought he had a "concussion".


And on that note, why is Big Show still employed?


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Fucking same tag matches every week,how about some singles matches involving the Shield WWE.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

MOTHERFUCKER HAS A ROLL-UP FOR A FINISHER


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Oh look another six man tag with Codydust and The Shield.

How refreshing.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Thats 3 roll up pin wins and Raw isnt even at the halfway point


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



shought321 said:


> Good of Clay to take the loss for the young talent - big rub for Woods right there.


You say that like he had a choice. Or as if Brodus was some veteran who had done a ton for business.

:ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Welcome to WWE.

Where everyone wins by ROLLUP.

No one can win convincingly. Everyone's the same. Great mindset. Great booking.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Oh crap guys, I just realized Xavier beat a main event player.

Maybe he'll challenge the Undisputed Champion at the Royal Rumble. :mark:


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Woods looks straight out of Boogie Nights. Make him the new Val Venis.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Synaesthesia said:


> This black guy looks like a 70s porn star


He's trying to look like Apollo Creed, so he has that cheesy, old school stache.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Teddy Long is pulling those strings backstage.

I'M TELLING YOU TRIPS YOU GOTTA GO WITH THE TAG MATCHES PLAYA THE WWE UNIVERSE LOVES THAT


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Old_John said:


> Vote '*Undisputed World Champion*'! troll the WWE poll! :lol


Why would that be a troll vote? Its the best out of the three, "world champion" means the champion is legitimately the top wrestler in the world. WWE is too promotion specific, & "unified" is a terrible name.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Santa's Little Rat said:


> Thats 3 roll up pin wins and Raw isnt even at the halfway point


They need to appease their new sponsor TIm Horton's and plug the "roll up the rim to win" motif.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I like the Shield's work but I'm tired of the stereotypical 6 man tag every week. Especially when it's always the Rhodes' & somebody else or the Uso's and somebody else.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



abrown0718 said:


> I can't believe Sami Zayn is still in nxt and this guy is on the main roster


:lmao It's so damn true.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Mister Claus said:


> Welcome to WWE.
> 
> Where everyone wins by ROLLUP.
> 
> No one can win convincingly. Everyone's the same. Great mindset. Great booking.


Only for the piles of dogshit like Khali to use their own finishers.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Lol huge botch on AD sports, they didn't show Commercials. Just the crowd with no lights :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Omega_VIK said:


> Just missing the jheri curl juice and activator.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Black_Power said:


> It's not racist till he comes in the room with a bucket of KFC.


KFC is the chicken white people _think_ black people rave over, but it couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Alo0oy said:


> Why would that be a troll vote? Its the best out of the three, "world champion" means the champion is legitimately the top wrestler in the world. WWE is too promotion specific, & "unified" is a terrible name.


WCW!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

These white people are a few years late to this twerking trend. :ti


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



vanboxmeer said:


> They need to appease their new sponsor TIm Horton's and plug the "roll up the rim to win" motif.


Or the Wyatt's new motif "Roll your tongue on the Rim" with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



BEST FOR CHRISTMAS said:


> Why is Big Show wrestling? I thought he had a "concussion".
> 
> 
> And on that note, why is Big Show still employed?


I was thinking about how he "invaded" the Authority storyline and thinking to myself, "Who the fuck is asking for more Big Show?"

:kobe


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



BrosOfDestruction said:


>


Those tears are beautiful seriously.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

These categories are weird.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I thought Big Show wasn't cleared to compete? fpalm


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> You say that like he had a choice. Or as if Brodus was some veteran who had done a ton for business.
> 
> :ti


He is though... did you miss the part where he said he's a main event player?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Double-Cross of the Year :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Injury time


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Why the hell is the Big Show wrestling tonight?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

He's back! and ready to botch!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Botch-Cara.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Heeeeey Sin Cara's back

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sin Cara's back


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Double-cross of the year has just got to go to Miz/Kofi.














If only because I can't remember any others off-hand.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sin Cara's not in his El Torito costume.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

And not a single fuck is given for Sin Cara.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Botchcara tiiiiiime.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Oh Shit he is Back The Botching Legend himself Sin Cara


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Bubba T said:


> KFC is the chicken white people _think_ black people rave over, but it couldn't be further from the truth.


iirc Popeyes is that real shit.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sin Cara got a new tattoo?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

The Double-Cross of the Year Slammy is clearly going to Brodus when he commits capital murder on the rest of Tons of Funk.

SIN CARA! :mark:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Bubba T said:


> KFC is the chicken white people _think_ black people rave over, but it couldn't be further from the truth.


For real.



I prefer Popeye's myself.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

WHY?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

3-1 odds Sin Cara gets injuried in this match.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



TehJerichoFan said:


> These white people are a few years late to this twerking trend. :ti


Miley was late when she started. And no one wants to she her do it anyway


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Absolute silence for Sin Cara.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

SIN CARA WITH A NEW TATTOO :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sin Cara got a tat!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Huge tattoo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Random-ass Sin Cara appearance. If he goes against ADR............


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

King of the botch? He's facing Del Rio!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Botch incoming.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

And a Epic raw get even better sin cara .......


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

It's botching time!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sin Cara on Raw?


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

YES!

Sin Cara returns. TO POP! Eat it!

Time for a push!

. . . I can dream.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

As if this show couldn't get better

Sin Salud appears :lmao


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

From MORPHIN TIME to LUCHA TIME. Hellz yeah hope this goes well, it looks great when it does but looks like shit when it doesn't. The ultimate risk/reward style of wrestling.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

New tattoo?


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Botch Cara!


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara part 100000000000000


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Oh fuck, he's got a mic.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

sin cara...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I like to think Sin Cara is always coked out of his mind when he comes out to wrestle.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

He came back just to job to Del Rio?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jdaoud (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

this is the dumbest raw i have ever seen. The dumbest.

no continuation for big show concussion
there will definitely be no continuation for the wyatts
Punk vs the Shield
Bryan vs the Wyatts
Why?

Great now Sin Cara is out. I'm done.

Followed by ADR.

Even more done.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

I hope his pinky is ok

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Mikestarko said:


> Absolute silence for Sin Cara.


They are in awe he graced them with his presence without being injured... _yet_


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

YOU GUYS READY FOR SOME SIN CARA


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Hey, look, it's Botch-Cara!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

It's Hunico as Sin Cara.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sin Cara-presented by Blue Cross Blue Shield.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Has Sin Cara ever faced anyone other than Del Rio?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Cara vs. ADR?! 

:lmao :lmao :lmao : lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

LEGENDARY POP FOR ADR!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Old_John said:


> WCW!


I still don't see why "Undisputed World Champion" is a troll vote!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

*FUCK OFF.*


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

THAT'S HUNICO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



JOY~!volution said:


> iirc Popeyes is that real shit.


I'm a vegetarian...but those biscuits, though. :ass


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Shit, I have no desire to watch this match, meanwhile the MNF game is a snooze as well


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This is the exact match we got last time Sin Cara returned and was injured right away, right? :hmm:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



KuritaDavion said:


> Random-ass Sin Cara appearance. If he goes against ADR............


:vince2 You want it? You got it!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Ok they do this EVERY TIME that Del Rio isn't involved with a feud? like what the hell honestly


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I feel like I've seen this before.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This matchup :lmao :lmao

Same matchup when Cara got "hurt".


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sin cara vs del rio never seen this before


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Fuck everything.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Last time we got this match, Sin Cara broke his finger 15 seconds into it--definitely calls for a re-match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Did I go back in time? ADR pushing the illegal alien schtick AND facing Sin Salud


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Poor Sin Cara every time he faces Del Rio something ALWAYS goes wrong


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Damn, Del Rio sucked the little energy of what the crowd had left.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Bubba T said:


> KFC is the chicken white people _think_ black people rave over, but it couldn't be further from the truth.


For real. There's never any black people in my local KFC. They're all at Popeye's.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This match fpalm


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Oh how we all missed this mood lighting...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Cara vs. Birdo again, so we know how fluid and precise this match is gonna be. :hayden3


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sin Cara got a new tattoo? Or did they finally just replace the guy under the mask?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

JBL would be proud.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

ADR and SIN BOTCHO on my screen....ENOUGH IS ENOUGH IAM THE FUCK OUT OF HERE


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Del Rio vs. Cara #47834897320521190432288219743743895288636901480


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Prediction:

Sin Cara's head will be detached after a chinlock. :troll


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

This is Hunico not the original Sin Cara


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

That doesn't look like Sin Cara. Looks more like Hunico, since Mistico doesn't have that tattoo.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Ah fuck, the mood lighting, I can't, ugh, flipping over to ESPN


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Who's playing Sin Cara tonight?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Natalya vs AJ Lee confirmed for TLC.

So let me get this straight...

Brie Bella defeats AJ every week = no rematch

Natalya defeats AJ Lee once = Rematch


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Another match just because...

And Sin Cara hasn't done a damn thing of importance since signing yet he still keeps the Gin and juice lights. 

This must stop.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Del Rio is going to toss Cara over the fence, with a suplex woah!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

If you watch this raw as a comedy show it's pretty freaking hilarious


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:lmao Just stop this.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



JOY~!volution said:


> Sin Cara got a new tattoo? Or did they finally just replace the guy under the mask?


Hunico.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

JBL and Cole burying JR?! And King not speaking up fo' his bud??


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

SinCussion.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I wonder if Cara killed himself when he hit that asai moonsault.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Seriously has he made a single move without botching it yet?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



PhilThePain said:


> Who's playing Sin Cara tonight?


Very clearly Hunico


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sin Cara got FAT as hell!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Amber B said:


> I'm a vegetarian...but those biscuits, though. :ass


Especially with gravy


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Seven said:


> Hunico.


Hunico has 2 sleeves


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Maffew's favorite wrestler right there


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Caesar WCWR said:


> That doesn't look like Sin Cara. Looks more like Hunico, since Mistico doesn't have that tattoo.


Does Hunico have that tattoo?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

If the stigma of homoeroticism in professional wrestling wasn't bad enough you got Sin Cara mood lighting screaming "you gonna get fucked tonight".


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

So, Sin Cara just came back to job to Del Rio? Lol. Just fire the guy already.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Oh my god. Shut the fuck up!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Del Rio's Spanish vocabulary: 

1. Perro
2. ******
3. Perro-******


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



CYC said:


> Natalya vs AJ Lee confirmed for TLC.
> 
> So let me get this straight...
> 
> ...


Are you trying to find logic in WWE booking, especially the divas division? You know better than that


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sin Cara got fat and got a tattoo or that's someone totally different under the hood.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Philawallafox said:


> Seriously has he made a single move without botching it yet?


Uh what has been botched in the match?

Stop hating just to hate


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Arcade said:


> Does Hunico have that tattoo?


Well, the body shape and height are too different to be Mistico. Mistico is definitely smaller.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



CYC said:


> Natalya vs AJ Lee confirmed for TLC.
> 
> So let me get this straight...
> 
> ...


WWE logic


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



uppercut said:


> ADR and SIN BOTCHO on my screen....ENOUGH IS ENOUGH IAM THE FUCK OUT OF HERE


Are you not sports entertained? :steebiej


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Cara under the mask


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Honestly what is the purpose of the lighting?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sin Cara looks slow as hell


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Snapdragon said:


> Uh what has been botched in the match?
> 
> Stop hating just to hate


How about the moonsault to the outside where he nearly knocked himself out? How about the quarter-speed lucha? How about the generally boring match?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Arcade said:


> Does Hunico have that tattoo?


I don't think. I just Googled and Hunico only has a tattoo on his forearm.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

WHY is this match still going on? Del Rio has beat this jobber in 30 seconds before.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



ToddTheBod said:


> Sin Cara got fat and got a tattoo or that's someone totally different under the hood.


It's been said several times and is very clearly Hunico


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

I mean he seems just as lost in the ring as the regular Sin Cara does..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

We want Zig Cara.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Mysterio will interrupt the post-match beatdown, & we'll get the cliche feud #7520562062406720.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Ziggler was a better Sin Cara than Sin Cara is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Whoa, I just nodded for a second there.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Snapdragon said:


> It's been said several times and is very clearly Hunico


Is it? He's wearing a mask, so it's not very clear at all. And Hunico doesn't have a tattoo on his shoulder.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Lol, it too me this long to realize that's Hunico under the mask :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

lol Sin Cara won


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Hunico playing Cara tonight.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Philawallafox said:


> Seriously has he made a single move without botching it yet?


It doesn't matter, Del Pio will job to militant skinheads screaming racial purity. AND I HATE WHITE SUPREMACY!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

HUNICO GETTING DAT PUSH


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Del Rio jobbing... I like it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

?!?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

WTF
Sin Cara just went over Del Rio clean?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

They burying Del Rio? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Oh my God :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:mark


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Wut.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Hunico beat Del Rio!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Del Rio just lost.. :lmao

Botch count: 0


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

SIN CARA WINS! IS THAT A BOTCH?


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

WTF........


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

YES YES YES!

ADR BACK TO JOBBING TO JOBBERS!


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

LOOOOOOLLLLLL 

Hunico just beat Del Rio


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

LOL DEL RIO


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Cara beat Birdo! :O

Holy shit, merry early Christmas to me. :dance


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Fat Cara.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Del Rio was just enterrado


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> It's been said several times and is very clearly Hunico


But how is it clearly Hunico?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Del Rio....lost? What sorcery is this!?


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Fuck.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

YES! YES! YES! Please let ADR become a jobber!!!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sin Cara push?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Del Rio doing the clean job for Sin Cara. :ti


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Sin Ca-Hardy wins it with the Swanton


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Does this mean Sin Cara is getting a push?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Alberto "No Heat" Del rio losing to Sin Cara :ti


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Holy shit on my nonexistent balls!! That little bastard Sin Cara actually beat ADR lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

ummm wow color me shocked that Del Rio lost to Sin Cara


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uhhh.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

ADR offcially :buried.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Whaaaaa...? That surprised me, I won't lie. 

Always good to see No-Heato job.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

They...they let Fake Botch Cara beat Alberto Del Rio? "World Champ for almost all of 2013" Alberto Del Rio?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

When was the last time Sin Cara won a match? 

And what are the chances of one of or both men in that Rey Vs. Cara Mania match getting hurt and missing Mania?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Wow :lmao
Wow :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:ti at that ADR miss. He couldnt hit giant gonzales as high as he kicked


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

:delrio :buried :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Welcome to Zack Ryder's Territory ADR.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> But how is it clearly Hunico?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well, it's not Mistico.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official 12/2 MondaRaw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE Hist*

Great win for Sin Cara, hopefully he can keep it up and lessen the mistakes.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 MondaRaw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE Hist*

Guess Vince got those pictures back del Rio had over him...


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 MondaRaw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE Hist*

Tattoos? Swanton?!

HARDY! HARDY! HARDY!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 MondaRaw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE Hist*

Sin Cara looks like he's put a bit of weight on


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official 12/2 MondaRaw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE Hist*

So they are doing Cara vs Rey it seems

Finally


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Holy shit moment of the year


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow. I almost feel bad for Del Rio.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

is this the real sin cara?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena's dad getting his ass handed to him.

:mark:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Did that actually just happen?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Sin Cara obviously has perfected his BJ skills.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It is NOT Hunico, he had a match on NXT before this and he has tattoos on both his arms on no torso ones


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

Did Del Rio just lose to fucking Sin Cara?! :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Now they're done something about Orton's third arm. :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, all that protective booking for ADR just for him to randomly tap out last week and now lose to a jobber this week, ehhhh


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Oh great, now they're specifically showing up that they're feeding us the same stuff from 6 years ago.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

was that mystico under that mask or a new sin cars?

I bet Sin Cara is getting a push to set up a match vs Rey at WM


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Really bringing up a segment from 6 years ago, running out ideas to build this match besides two belts on the line are we lol.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> But how is it clearly Hunico?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Same build as Hunico when he was the fake Sin Cara.
Noticeably taller and heavier

Also does the exact same entrance Hunico used as Sin Cara


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Why are they still dimming the lights for Sin Cara matches? :|


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Raw is opposite day


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

The Botch and The Bore


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

Sin Cara push?

Yes. Hell yes. It looks like dreams come true.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol Cara wins clean over Rio. :hhh2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Well, it's not Mistico.


But how would you know?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

They're hyping that match more than a WM main event.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The best part of tonight's Raw? A recap from 6 years ago.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Out of all people, Vince McMahon and Cena's dad have sold the punt kick the best.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That is Hunico guys!

I can tell by his movements, the fact Hunico got a new tattoo and the fact that the Sin Cara character was victorious.

Either they are rehashing the feud or they want to switch in hopes no one notices!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Alberto "No Heat" Del rio losing to Sin Cara :ti


White skinheads who listen to death metal are more over than Cara. :angry: By the way, I'm confused, is Mistico Uno under the mask?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Do I have enough time to go and get a bucket of fried chicken before anything interesting happens?

All this speak of American fast food has made me starving.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

That was strange, is a Sin Cara push in order? Del Rio was getting them boos though take that haters.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

the fox said:


> is this the real sin cara?


No


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Snapdragon said:


> Uh what has been botched in the match?
> 
> Stop hating just to hate


At that point he had just botched the moonsault to the outside if the ring, He even botched climbing up the ropes. I'm not hating just to hate. I dunno if it's ring rust, but he was especially bad tonight. He was really sloppy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That just because and for reasons roster. :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Fuck del rio


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The thread's title :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

JOY~!volution said:


> Do I have enough time to go and get a bucket of fried chicken before anything interesting happens?
> 
> All this speak of American fast food has made me starving.


Go for it. Nothing is going to happen from now on until the ME.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Why are they still dimming the lights for Sin Cara matches? :|


To shield the fans' eyes from his terrible matches.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Snapdragon said:


> It's been said several times and is very clearly Hunico


It actually isn't, look at his recent match on NXT, he doesn't have tattoos in the same spots that Cara did.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Philawallafox said:


> At that point he had just botched the moonsault to the outside if the ring, He even botched climbing up the ropes. I'm not hating just to hate. I dunno if it's ring rust, but he was especially bad tonight. He was really sloppy.


Neither of those were botched, stop looking for things to complain about


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

JOY~!volution said:


> Do I have enough time to go and get a bucket of fried chicken before anything interesting happens?
> 
> All this speak of American fast food has made me starving.


That's okay, I just had a burrito for dinner!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Porn?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> But how would you know?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because the body shape and height are different, that's why. He's a lot smaller than Del Rio and in this match, they were nearly even in height.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, random gangbang pics. That's something.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm starting to believe that Snapdragon's right about the Cara tonight being Hunico. Since coming back, Hunico's worn a long-sleeve shirt while tagging with Camacho, which could easily cover any new tats that he got while recovering from his ACL injury.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The fact that they needed to show a clip dating back 6 years ago to persuade audiences to give some shits about this match..... 

I cannot.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



hbgoo1975 said:


> White skinheads who listen to death metal are more over than Cara. :angry: By the way, I'm confused, is Mistico Uno under the mask?


I think it's Hunico and not the original


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Del Rio jobbing to random midcarders


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



Skullduggery said:


> WWE logic


It's more they just don't give a crap about it.

Seriously is there like only 2 storylines in the WWE right now? Because I'm having a hard time finding one other than Cena WINS LOL and CM Punk rants again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Snapdragon said:


> Same build as Hunico when he was the fake Sin Cara.
> Noticeably taller and heavier
> 
> Also does the exact same entrance Hunico used as Sin Cara


Unless Hunico got some great tattoo makeup, it isn't him.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well thanks for that, guy.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> But how would you know?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Clear vision?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sin Cara, regardless of whom is under the mask, making it through 9 straight minutes without needing the X signal is a miracle.

Fuck-just end it there and call it a career..:rose3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE still thinking it's 2000. :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So I just clicked on a page and saw a gangbang of black dicks? what the-?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:cena4


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WTF when did Korn drop a new album

SHIT


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Using Korn music in 2013 :lmao

Also, Renee :kobe4


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

:renee :mark:


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Shut the fuck up Cena.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BigDiggerNick said:


> .


Enjoy the ban :ti


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

undisputed unified world wwe champion of the universe.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena, I hate you.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Korn. :lmao

Fuck the WWE and their stupid new metal fixation.


And fuck this tight baseball hat wearing tool. He wants change, rofl, that's rich.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Renee you cute lil thing


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

what would it mean to Cena..another day at the office


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Hogan :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I need American Psycho Cena NOW.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> So I just clicked on a page and saw a gangbang of black dicks? what the-?


:lmao


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

BigDiggerNick said:


> [


Yes... that's sex. You might get there eventually. Wouldn't hold my breath,


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess he is not going to mention Jericho?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Not a bad cena promo at all..don't know why you guys are hating..


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Never Never?

Should of used Love & Meth or Lullaby for a Sadist if you were gonna use a Korn song from their new album ... anyways

I despise Cena but at least he's trying to prop up the World Title


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg cina such a good promoer


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Cena vs Hogan vs Flair at WM?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Shield promo :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at Rollins laugh


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The Shield promo :mark: 

oh that was a short one


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'd be worried about Punk & Bryan getting prison raped in their upcoming PPV matches.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The fact that everyone's more interested in knowing who was under Sin Cara's mask than the Title Unification match pretty much sums up this whole episode of Raw...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Wonder why the arena just has a room full of old lamps and wood chairs.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk and Ambrose battling for the "80s wrong side of the tracks" crown.


That fucking remix :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Rather of had two other guys in this position, it made Chris Jericho a star..could of done the same here.Why do this now, the ratings and revenue for the PPV? The past three have been lackluster, this is WWE saying hey they are top stars before and had a great feud before, let's do it again.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If The Shield lose at TLC fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Come anywhere near me and I'mma beat your little ass"

:reigns giving no fucks about dat PG rating. 8*D


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

GOLDUST :mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I lol'd at the gang bang images posted.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

And now the worst mashup entrance theme EVER


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Shield is awfully close together in a dark closet with Brooms.

Just use your imagine..


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This remake kinda sucks, not gonna lie. Give me the regular Goldust theme any day.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Shield is carrying this shitty company
GREATNESS


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The Ultimate Undisputed Unified Universal Utmost Ultra WWE Championship


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rollins :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI CODY AND HIS BRO GOLDY :mark:


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Codydusts themes don't mesh well at all.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Roman Reigns ain't playing no games.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

WWE doesn't deserve the Shield


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

When was the last time Cody & Goldust DIDN'T have MOTN?

I don't expect that to change.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Y2-Jerk said:


> So I just clicked on a page and saw a gangbang of black dicks? what the-?


:lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Korn. :lmao
> 
> Fuck the WWE and their stupid new metal fixation.


That ain't metal buddy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> I'd be worried about Punk & Bryan getting prison raped in their upcoming PPV matches.


Well judging by his reaction after getting kidnapped Bryan doesn't mind it that much.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I had to walk out of the room during Cara-Rio real quick, same ole shit or ?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The fat people the only ones taking photos of :show


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That Shield promo seemed like the beginning of a gay porno I have never seem.

Also, this is the first I have heard of this Cody Rhodes/Goldust theme and it is awesome.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> So I just clicked on a page and saw a gangbang of black dicks? what the-?


There is no place for that in this forum! It's sickening!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Because the body shape and height are different, that's why. He's a lot smaller than Del Rio and in this match, they were nearly even in height.


And what about the tattoo?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Big show looks ridiculous wtf


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

WTH was that little shimmy?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gene_Wilder said:


> WWE doesn't deserve the Shield


They're the team WWE needs, but not the one it deserves


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The WWE needs more heel tag teams so we don't have to keep getting Shield vs Rhodes brothers matches.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I feel like WWE has no direction. They put together random matches and constably drop story lines.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Show in this Shield match makes me loss interest


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Remember when Orton would Punt someone in the head and they would be gone for months? Yeah guess that doesn't happen anymore


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> If The Shield lose at TLC fpalm


I could see them losing, maybe Ambrose or Rollings costing Reigns the match, then Reigns turning on the shield and going face.

It would give Punk a good PPV win going into the road to WM and also get Reigns on his own which the WWE is going toward.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> So I just clicked on a page and saw a gangbang of black dicks? what the-?


There was also a chick in the middle of all them dicks.

But to each is their own I guess.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking at the highlights of Raws from the past makes me sad.


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



LKRocks said:


> After that promo, Bryan would be stupid to *not* join the Wyatts.
> Bray just offered him his hand. They can bring down the authority.


I can only imagine the crowd reactions if Bray stuck his hand out for Bryan to shake:

"Don't do it Bryan!"
"He's lying!"
"Hu-skie Har-ris!"*clap melody*:cuss:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Big Show is too fat.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

God, that Survivor Series Main Event is already being forgotten about. Holy Shit, Big Show is out smiling and pandering. So he isn't broke anymore? He's not mad anymore? He's not out 6 months due to the Punt?

Orton's Punt means absolutely nothing now. Literally nothing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hopefully the DVD stops at 2008 and the last DVD is an apology for the last 5 years.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> And what about the tattoo?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Look at last week's NXT episode, Hunico's entire right arm is covered in tats


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

That raw 20th anniversary dvd looks interesting


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought Big Show was not cleared to compete?! Oh, WWE logic...fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> The fat people the only ones taking photos of :show


Well he is the king of the lard asses


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Unless Hunico got some great tattoo makeup, it isn't him.


Well in the Sin Cara gear he has a sleeve that covers his left arm tattoo.










This one wasn't so easy to hide though.










Looking like it was Hunico.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Fuck that RAW 20th anniversary collection. Just release yearly box sets, I'd buy up several of those years in a heartbeat. I realize they'd be pretty massive and expensive, but still.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> So I just clicked on a page and saw a gangbang of black dicks? what the-?


Are you sure its not Big E Langstons new promo


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> That ain't metal buddy.


Yeah, look at all of their 90s stuff that was constantly played on the radio. Even if I don't agree with it (I hardly consider "nu/new-metal as metal) that's what they're inevitably defined as. Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Amber B said:


> WWE still thinking it's 2000. :lmao


What about it?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Someone give Show a concussion again, I don't want to see the man lol.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Hopefully the DVD stops at 2008 and the last DVD is an apology for the last 5 years.


:clap:clap


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> God, that Survivor Series Main Event is already being forgotten about. Holy Shit, Big Show is out smiling and pandering. So he isn't broke anymore? He's not mad anymore? He's not out 6 months due to the Punt?
> 
> Orton's Punt means absolutely nothing now. Literally nothing.


Its winter time, where is Big Show and his family living if Triple H still has his house?

Of course, Big Show should not have settled. He'd be a co-owner right now, apparently.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

WWE buried Orton's punt.

Fuck you Steph & your creative team.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

ToddTheBod said:


> God, that Survivor Series Main Event is already being forgotten about. Holy Shit, Big Show is out smiling and pandering. So he isn't broke anymore? He's not mad anymore? He's not out 6 months due to the Punt?
> 
> Orton's Punt means absolutely nothing now. Literally nothing.


Show is in this match because it's white chicken shit!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> I could see them losing, maybe Ambrose or Rollings costing Reigns the match, then Reigns turning on the shield and going face.
> 
> It would give Punk a good PPV win going into the road to WM and also get Reigns on his own which the WWE is going toward.


I figure they wouldn't want The Wyatt and The Shield to lose. So either way, I see the stable taking one match.

For the record, I do see Punk winning and The Wyatts being the stable victorious.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Yeah, look at all of their 90s stuff that was constantly played on the radio. Even if I don't agree with it (I hardly consider "nu/new-metal as metal) that's what they're inevitably defined as. Don't shoot the messenger.


I'm just going by the clip I heard. Sounded nothing like them. Weird.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Well in the Sin Cara gear he has a sleeve that covers his left arm tattoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah It's Hunico


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ho ho inc said:


> Someone give Show a concussion again, I don't want to see the man lol.


Don't worry, I'm sure Reigns will give him the Superman Punch and then Big Show will flop around like a dying whale before the bad acting and Cole's serious voice kicks in.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Fuck off Big Show. Just why?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Cena vs Hogan vs Flair at WM?





> - WWE officials have indeed been talking with Hulk Hogan about a return to the company and an idea to have Hogan team with John Cena, presumably at WrestleMania XXX, was at least discussed.


Lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Delbusto1 said:


> Look at last week's NXT episode, Hunico's entire right arm is covered in tats


And his entire right arm ain't covered tonight?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That January 4 1999 episode of RAW is so fucking awesome. It's the week after HBK superkicked Vince when he tried to fire him as Commish. Shawn brings out the DX army. Foley gets the title match with Rock, Austin returns and gets the GOAT pop. Foley wins the strap. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I will never forget that episode when HBK and his hairline reunites with DX even though he gets jumped by the Corporation in the snow...and I cried 

That was also the night Road Dogg and Al Snow had their hardcore match in the snow.

Memories


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> God, that Survivor Series Main Event is already being forgotten about. Holy Shit, Big Show is out smiling and pandering. So he isn't broke anymore? He's not mad anymore? He's not out 6 months due to the Punt?
> 
> Orton's Punt means absolutely nothing now. Literally nothing.


It means nothing when Orton misses by 2-3 inches.

But anyways, Big Show got his job back and the WWE Title shot he demanded. His side of the story has been fulfilled.

Unless he randomly comes out at TLC and chokeslams Cena through a spotlight or something


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

ToddTheBod said:


> God, that Survivor Series Main Event is already being forgotten about. Holy Shit, Big Show is out smiling and pandering. So he isn't broke anymore? He's not mad anymore? He's not out 6 months due to the Punt?
> 
> Orton's Punt means absolutely nothing now. Literally nothing.


That PG rating cushioned the blow, didn't you see it?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

These categories are lame.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Fuck the Slammys.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Pumped for the CM Punk 3-1 match against all 3 members of the Shield :renee


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuck off Big Show so we can have a good tag match and more GOAT Ambrose commentary.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Hopefully the DVD stops at 2008 and the last DVD is an apology for the last 5 years.


Best post of the night :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Novak Djokovic for confirming Hunico as Cara tonight.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jobberwacky said:


> Pumped for the CM Punk 3-1 match against all 3 members of the Shield :renee


Meh.......


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> - WWE officials have indeed been talking with Hulk Hogan about a return to the company and an idea to have Hogan team with John Cena, presumably at WrestleMania XXX, was at least discussed.





xD7oom said:


> Lol


:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk to interfere or GTFO.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I hope Reigns stays heel. Rollins should be the one going face.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Every spear by Roman Reigns is legit a fatality possibility everytime.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Remember when Orton would Punt someone in the head and they would be gone for months? Yeah guess that doesn't happen anymore


Good times


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> That January 4 1999 episode of RAW is so fucking awesome. It's the week after HBK superkicked Vince when he tried to fire him as Commish. Shawn brings out the DX army. Foley gets the title match with Rock, Austin returns and gets the GOAT pop. Foley wins the strap. :mark: :mark:


I'll never forget that episode or that date. Everyone lost their shit when they were on the ramp together. Sigh..


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What about the Wrestling Observer Newsletter awards?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> I'm just going by the clip I heard. Sounded nothing like them. Weird.


Rest of the album is more Korn like, that Never Never shit was obviously just a radio single.

I think people hate on Korn evolution a little too much, JD is actually a much more solid vocalist then he was in his early work. Then again people have been bashing Korn since Follow the Leader for "changing up".


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Good balance of talent here. Two guys from the Attitude Era, one guy who's been in the company for a good number of years and a stable of talented dudes who debuted little over a year ago


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why the fuck is this bitch bastard employed?


----------



## Jdaoud (Sep 24, 2013)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> That January 4 1999 episode of RAW is so fucking awesome. It's the week after HBK superkicked Vince when he tried to fire him as Commish. Shawn brings out the DX army. Foley gets the title match with Rock, Austin returns and gets the GOAT pop. Foley wins the strap. :mark: :mark:


First raw i ever watched. I think I chose right.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> WWE buried Orton's punt.
> 
> Fuck you Steph & your creative team.


Orton buried himself and his move set with a piss poor ppv performance


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> And his entire right arm ain't covered tonight?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Eh? I'm saying Hunico was under the mask tonight, you could tell by the only visible part of Cara's right arm covered in tattoos that matched Hunicos.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Those categories for the Slammys look so lame. So much lack of creativity...fpalm


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Lol


I really hope this match happens. It just means that Orton vs Punk, or even a triple threat with Bryan is much more likely.

Cena/Hogan vs HHH/Sheamus
Punk vs Orton
Bryan vs Y2J
Taker vs Lesnar

That's a good WM card.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Doing a head butt after having a concussion? That can't be good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose is HBK's crack baby. I don't give a fuck what people say.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Too much damn arguing on commentary.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Darth Sidious said:


> Fuck off Big Show. Just why?



Because idiot fans who listen to late 90's early 00's new metal like this fatty want it.:cuss:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Roman Reigns better do something against Big Show. :side:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns with that exfoliation. :ass


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I'll never forget that episode or that date. Everyone lost their shit when they were on the ramp together. Sigh..


Of course Michael Cole was doing play by play that night :kenny


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Reigns pops :mark: :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Because idiot fans who listen to late 90's early 00's new metal like this fatty want it.:cuss:


People actually listen to that shit still?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Orton buried himself and his move set with a piss poor ppv performance


Its not his fault when his matches are booked horribly.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Roman Regins with that pop


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is depressing.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ambrose facial expressions when he sold Big Show's chops were gold.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

xD7oom said:


> Lol


Oh, Lord...I really hope this match doesn't happen fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

loud smack


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Show wrecks them.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Strip him Show!! :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Michael Cole should really stop using the word "greatest".


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Man the booking is straight up bad. Since Vince said summerslam was a "hit and a miss" the WWE has been a mirror image of 2000-2001 WCW. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're slowly disrobing the Shield. Making people get used to when they disband.


YOU GOTTA PULL ON HIS BEARD! :lmao
The best.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Big Show please leave. Leave now.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"YOU GOTTA PULL ON HIS BEARD" :lmao


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

"you gotta pull on his beard"


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

you gotta pull on his beard...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Pull on his beard! You gotta pull on his beard!"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rollins: "You gotta pull on his beard!"

The fuck, Seth? :tyson


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Delbusto1 said:


> Eh? I'm saying Hunico was under the mask tonight, you could tell by the only visible part of Cara's right arm covered in tattoos that matched Hunicos.


His entire upper arm is covered, right?

What happen tonight? Make up, ha?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"You gotta pull on his beard!"

Rollins is such a douche and it's great.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins is everything. :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Show, that smiling giant, having a jolly time on RAW tonight


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

You got to pull on his beard! :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Oh, Lord...I really hope this match doesn't happen fpalm


Why not? Cena/Hogan/HHH in the same match means :buried won't make an appearance against the rest of the roster.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> This is depressing.


turn on the MNF game, the Seahawks doin work..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"YOU GOTTA PULL ON HIS BEARD" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> This is depressing.


Can this just be WWE's tag line?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

xD7oom said:


> Lol


Meh, I'd take that over Cena vs Orton or Cena vs Triple H. ...Although Cena/Hogan vs Orton/Triple H would just be the worst of both worlds.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> I really hope this match happens. It just means that Orton vs Punk, or even a triple threat with Bryan is much more likely.
> 
> Cena/Hogan vs HHH/Sheamus
> Punk vs Orton
> ...


Good card but HHH and Sheamus? :side:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

World's Best said:


> People actually listen to that shit still?


 White racists who make up the fanbase are forcing themselves part of the WWE's demographic. They make up the majority of male Cena fans who like John Cena.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

JBL: "I'm a great commentator" :lmao



hbgoo1975 said:


> White racists who make up the fanbase are forcing themselves part of the WWE's demographic. They make up the majority of male Cena fans who like John Cena.


:talk :cena2 :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

What happened to Cm Punk facing the shield?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Goldust has been the best performer for the last several weeks. No doubt.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Goldust chants.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

JBL and 'great commentator' in the same sentence. :lmao He's just a Lawler clone without the creepiness.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

The Shield has to be the most entertaining stable when it comes to ring action.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

genocide_cutter said:


> What happened to Cm Punk facing the shield?


thats at the ppv i think, but who can keep up with this crappy story lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Alo0oy said:


> I really hope this match happens. It just means that Orton vs Punk, or even a triple threat with Bryan is much more likely.
> 
> Cena/Hogan vs HHH/Sheamus
> Punk vs Orton
> ...


I like it for the exception of HHH/Sheamus. Could come up with much better rivals than those two.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ambrose sells so well.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If it weren't for the Shield..this year would be....something else.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> What happened to Cm Punk facing the shield?


that is at the TLC PPV


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So now they're saying that Taker got taken out for 8 months because of The Shield? :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Good card but HHH and Sheamus? :side:


Nobody else is credible enough to be in a match of this caliber, & everybody wants Sheamus to turn heel anyway, so why not?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

genocide_cutter said:


> What happened to Cm Punk facing the shield?


PPV broski


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I wish Goldust and Cody were both obese slobs like their dad.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> What happened to Cm Punk facing the shield?



TLC vs the Shield, all 3 members of the Shield


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> What happened to Cm Punk facing the shield?


They're actually making that a PPV match.. Best for business!:HHH2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> So now they're saying that Taker got taken out for 8 months because of The Shield? :lmao


They did take him out.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> His entire upper arm is covered, right?
> 
> What happen tonight? Make up, ha?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What do you mean? Sin Cara's entire shoulder was full of ink, and angled into his chest, much like Hunico's.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Damn, there's three threads made about Sin Cara already.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think WWE is even trying tonight. They know they'll get smashed by MNF in ratings.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Match starting to get good, keep it up guys!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Emotion Blur said:


> So now they're saying that Taker got taken out for 8 months because of The Shield? :lmao


Uh... they did right? Pretty sure they beat him up and put him through the table on Smackdown.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> They did take him out.


Are they going to build Undertaker vs. The Shield at WrestleMania 30?


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Nolo King said:


> That is Hunico guys!
> 
> I can tell by his movements, the fact Hunico got a new tattoo and the fact that the Sin Cara character was victorious.
> 
> Either they are rehashing the feud or they want to switch in hopes no one notices!


Or, Hunico gets a push. He can come out and make the (valid in kayfabe) point that Sin Cara keeps getting shots and blowing them, wheras HE took matters into his own hands and won a huge match.

Or, Sin Cara is unavailable tonight and the switch wont be acknowledged??

I like Hunico a lot better than Sin Cara. A lot more versatile in the ring, can play a believable character and can cut an English promo. Not to mention- that awesome entrance theme! Sabes que nosotros somos pocos pero locos! Que en las calles somos los mas poderosos! <--- Only in Spanish could that collection of sounds make coherent sentences! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> They did take him out.


But Taker disappears every year after WrestleMania.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> They did take him out.


I realize that, but to have the freaking Undertaker be kayfabe injured for 8 months by The Shield while everyone else on the roster that they've attacked is always back smiling the next week is a bit farfetched.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Doing a head butt after having a concussion? That can't be good.


Fuck logic. :vince5


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TLC is looking like a crappy PPV so far. Not interested in either of the Handicap Matches.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns :lmao
The best team ever :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This thread is DEAD tonight. No one else has posted since my last post and that was about half a minute ago.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Reigns is a badass.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> But Taker disappears every year after WrestleMania.


I know, but this year the Shield took him out on Smackdown. I think in England.

And to whomever asked, Shield/Taker is likely not happening. Taker/Brock most likely is.



> I realize that, but to have the freaking Undertaker be kayfabe injured for 8 months by The Shield while everyone else on the roster that they've attacked is always back smiling the next week is a bit farfetched.


I think we've seen worse from the E.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> I realize that, but to have the freaking Undertaker be kayfabe injured for 8 months by The Shield while everyone else on the roster that they've attacked is always back smiling the next week is a bit farfetched.


But he's The Deadman and due to being a zombie, he can't recover as fast as the living. :troll


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fuck logic. :vince5


WWE Is no fun. They are doing this for the profit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't imagine anyone else in this group but them. 
Damn :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> This thread is DEAD tonight. No one else has posted since my last post and that was about half a minute ago.


The show is wearing people out. The Shield are about the only thing keeping me awake right now.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Shield vs Taker at WM would be an interesting match. I would actually like to see that.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Crowd went crazy for BigShow

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I hope Reigns gives Show a sick ass spear...


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Big show with the slowest hot tag ever


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Big Show got a massive pop for that hot tag. :lmao


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Finally caught up with the DVR and watching live, so now I can join the thread. What kinds of fuckery is happening here tonight?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Delbusto1 said:


> What do you mean? Sin Cara's entire shoulder was full of ink, and angled into his chest, much like Hunico's.


I researched and you right.


Sin Cara is tweeting from Mexico right now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Candle Wax, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Are they going to build Undertaker vs. The Shield at WrestleMania 30?


Or, have him come back for the Rumble, where ensuing events (like a run in) might determine who his opponent will be at WM.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cm Punk-Why cant I figure out how to change this channel to Monday Night Football?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

It looks like a day care in the front row.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

HOLY FUCK IT'S ONLY 10 O CLOCK

God dammit


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Yawn.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

LMFAO at Rollins trying to roll Show over!


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

1 hour left.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

This thread with the gang bang pics is more edgy than Raw.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

There's always Smackdown....


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

this match is boring me to sleep for some reason


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I want Reigns to Spear the fuck out of everybody just for the lulz.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I've mostly watched hockey tonight given the generally crappiness of the show recently and from what I can tell the most exciting thing to happen tonight was a random fan dropped their cell phone. #Exciting


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> This thread is DEAD tonight. No one else has posted since my last post and that was about half a minute ago.


that is what happens when Punk and DB are in the first hour of the show. Everhyone loses interest and can go do something else ha


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> This thread with the gang bang pics is more edgy than Raw.


It's disgusting! Sex pics of penises should NOT be posted on this forum!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> This thread with the gang bang pics is more edgy than Raw.


You say that like it's unusual that a load of gang bang pictures would be slightly more risky than Raw.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

VGooBUG said:


> this match Show is boring me to sleep for some reason


Fixed.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Pretty good tag team match, try to top it fellas.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Did any of you fuckers miss me? 

:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Goldust :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A diving hurricanrana by Goldie! bama


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus Christ Goldust!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Goldust with a much better 'Rana than Cena. :ti


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Goldust is the best WWE performer today. Says a lot when hes supposed to be a "veteran".


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Goldust's still got it brother.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're just smooth.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Never thought I'd see Goldust hit a jumping rana.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Man Goldust has been so impressive since he came back.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT ROMAN SPEAR :mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Goldust! You magnificent bastard!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*

id love goldust if he didnt block me like an asshole


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

VINTAGE GOLDUST!

:cole3


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Am I the only one thinking that a lot of viewers are going to give up on the WWE for awhile if the Royal Rumble is as big a letdown as recent PPVs?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Panther said:


> Goldust's still got it brother.


I read this as Goldust's still better than his brother


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

SPEAR'D


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit that was an awesome finish. And good shit leading to the finish.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Amazeballs.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

muthafuckin rollups...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Another rollup :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

another roll up win

perfect name for this thread


I guess that can be called a Fruit Rollup since gold dust got pinned


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Shield wins :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

never seen that finish before


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Another fucking roll-up? My God. fpalm


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Goldust is the fucking man


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Shield baby!:mark: :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

"Numbers, numbers and more numbers!"

Oh, Cole's just taking the piss now :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goldust is awesome and that was an awesome finish. I love sneaky stuff like that and to do a roll up out of the Superplex was pretty nifty.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Believeintheshield


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Shield for Superstar of the year. Because.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No...I don't want to hear from him again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MOTN. :rollins getting dat win.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

CM Punk addresses the SHIELD? Didn't he do that at the top of the show??


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

was there any bad shield match ?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Forgive my ignorance. Is Goldust now portrayed by somebody else or when did Dustin Rhodes un-stiff himself?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

God promo next. :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

CENA NEVER QUITS. sigh.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

A redo of the CM Punk promo, hopefully he actually puts effort into it this time


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

They must realize this show hasn't been too good, so they're sending Punk out for another promo.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

everything not involving Big Show (besides the Spear) was great


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:rko2 :rko2 :rko2 :rko2 :rko2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Superman Cena doe! :cena5


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Orton looks ugly as shit bald.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

checkcola said:


> I read this as Goldust's still better than his brother


That too...

Just kidding. They're BOTH really good

BREAKING POINT! The PPV where Undertaker tapped out to CM Punk!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Goldust is something else man. He seems be on another level apart from the rest of the roster week in and week out. GOATdust.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Shield deserve a damn raise.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I remember that match. They tried to make that out like it was the most violent thing they'd ever done in WWE history.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the onslaught of hatred for cena after that match .. ill never forget it


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Monday Night Rollup Discussion Thread :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Orton looked skinny and ugly lol


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

mmm Contract signing. Who will get flattened?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Da fuck is a Table, matters and cares match?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Please quit showing us how good the TLC match ISN'T going to be.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk again :mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> The Shield for Superstar of the year. Because.


This!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So they use the Passion of John Cena match to try and get us excited about TLC.

Think at this point it's having the opposite effect.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Please stop with the promos from the old Cena/Orton feud. I saw enough of that 6 years ago.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> CM Punk addresses the SHIELD? Didn't he do that at the top of the show??


Nah, that was him addressing the authority.

Seems odd they'd have him now come out and address The Shield. Hopefully he redeems himself after that underwhelming promo from earlier on.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

jacobdaniel said:


> They must realize this show hasn't been too good, so they're sending Punk out for another promo.


The first Punk promo wasn't any good, sooooo


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I guess not, then.

What have I missed?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Their Ironman Match in 2009 was much better.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I like how they have to show us clips from previous matches in order to get us ready for the shitfest.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

When was the last time WWE hyped a match this much that didn't involve part timers?

I'm not complaining, I think EVERY PPV main event should be hyped like that.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

GOD INCOMING.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Official 12/2 Raw Discussion - Gearing Up For "The Biggest Match In WWE History"*



unDASHING said:


> id love goldust if he didnt block me like an asshole


He does strike me as someone that is an asshole... But many of them do. So...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GOLDUST WAS ON FIIIIIIIIIIIIIRREEEE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great match as usual.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat thread title :ti :ti


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Da fuck is a Table, matters and cares match?


Table manners with cares match*


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> CENA NEVER QUITS. sigh.


He is a tool who accepts being booked that way by Vince's boys in management. Suits who have greek god physiques and are womanizers who lust after useless pinup models!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


> I guess not, then.
> 
> What have I missed?


Dem rollups


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I missed out on the Cena/Orton feud
Never saw a match/promo anything.

Love how butthurt and mad you are all are, must have been really shitty LOL


----------



## daveyboy1988 (Nov 26, 2013)

Wonder who will challenge for the tag titles at tlc. Was hoping for an actual tlc match for the titles but there isn't really a challenger now the shield are busy with punk, as can't see the real Americans getting the shot.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Seeing that clip from Orton in 09, makes me know for sure I loved Orton during that time>2013 Orton.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Santa For WHC said:


> I guess not, then.
> 
> What have I missed?


A crap divas match where AJ skipped the entire time.
Woods and Truth beat Tons of Crap
Sandow beat Ziggler to get an IC title match at TLC
Punk vs. The Shield and DB vs. The Wyatts at TLC, both handicap matches.
Show's been boring really except for that last match.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Total Diva of the Year :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn it.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

WWE just buried AJ with that Slammy name.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jo-Jo going to win the Total Diva of the year award :lenny


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Total Diva of the year? lol, JESUS.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Total Diva of the year? fpalm

It just shows you that the only reason the division is still relevant is because of that reality show.

CM GOD. :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

:renee and unk again :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

CM COKE.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Punk back into summer of 2012 lame mode


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Punk breaking the fourth wall, doe.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lol Punk


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

What. The. Fuck?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Creative dun got :berried by that gay old Punk. :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

ok


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

.......

..........



......................


......


Stop.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WTF is this shit?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

CM Punk, baby.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

CM Punk the GOAT hahahaha


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow. Stop Punk, just stop.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Punk's not a bad singer.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*NO FUCKS GIVEN.*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao what the fuck


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

CM Punk doesn't give a shit anymore haha.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk has been doing insane amounts of coke lately.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk has been on drugs lately huh?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

WRESTLING!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

... Punk has officially given up until next year. :lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Pipebomb unk2


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

jacobdaniel said:


> Finally caught up with the DVR and watching live, so now I can join the thread. What kinds of fuckery is happening here tonight?


Well, it's pretty dead tonight. The two biggest happenings on here have been everybody giving the text version of a standing ovation for the cellphone that got dropped over the barricade by a fan earlier and some douche posting black-on-white gangbang pron. Also, there have been more posts shitting on the commentary than talking about anything else in the show, and everybody spent the whole time from when Sin Cara came out to when the match ended taking a giant verbal shit on him, then after he got the win everybody was speculating all through the next two segments about whether Mistico del Ciudad de Mexico or Mistico del Juarez was under the mask.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't understand what is going on.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

CM Punk for a Grammy nomination please.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH MY...

:ti


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

YES, AN ENCORE OF #BADNEWSBARRETT


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

this again


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Punk is my guy, but I can't believe he just did that.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

She wants the D. :renee unk


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Badass line by Punk!


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

o.0 Punk singing


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

WTF Punk :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

CM PUNK/DARREN YOUNG CONFIRMED!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Punk, what happened to being Straight Edge?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wasn't he on earlier?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuckery supreme.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

ITS TIME FOR SOME BAD NEWS BARRETT


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

The fuck ? :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk's done giving a shit. :ti


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ugh I was hoping Barrett would get released. He's awful


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol more #Bad News Barrett

He hasn't had this much TV time in like a year.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So they're just redoing the whole first hour again?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Again?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Has Barett just been sitting at ringside the whole time?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

is this what Wade Barrett has been given to do now?? What happened to that Wade Barrett from the Nexus???


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

CM Punk....what the fuck? :lmao

Nice promo from Punk, love that he said he'd go down and didn't give me some bullshit about over coming the odds.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Renee has better composure than I would have during that segment :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bad News Barrett here to save the show with his greatness.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bad news Barrett? Another mid-card mediocre gimmick.:lol


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Love Punk but please don't ever do that.

Hey look a guy none of us care about.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice tremolo by Punk, he should become an Opera singer once he retires from wrestling.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Dafuq? Barrett will get the what treatment from here on now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He doesn't care anymore. He stopped caring in 2012 once he realized that they locked him into a contract and they bamboozled him with dat creative control ploy.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I liked the one from earlier in the night more.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

World's Best said:


> CM Punk the GOAT hahahaha


Damn you punk marks will love the guy no matter how little effort he put in his work.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

ANOTHER tag match?


----------



## l3urger (Nov 30, 2013)

what happened?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why is Kofi teaming his Miz


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

We need a smiley where someone CGI'd Barrett doing the :troll expression.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Not a barret mark but god damn what did he do to get such a shitty gimmick


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ARE THEY SERIOUS? :lmao


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Em... Bad news Barrett please leave.


----------



## Phetikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Cuntsipated.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The hell is this Barrett shit? 

Why are Axel & Ryback still teaming even though they've been separated from Heyman?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol

So, Kofi is going to trust Miz after last week?

:lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Miz suddenly face again 

or heel

I dont remember anymore


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

#BadNewsBarrett would work better if he appeared on the big screen after matches and said something directly to talent that just lost


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

if The Rock had cut that promo the IWC would be begging him to stay away


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Kofi and Miz are friends again? Didn't Miz screw him last week?

Ryback and Axel? :lol :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So Miz is officially a face again? :ti


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao Miz face turn.

Fuck sake. 

I'm not surprised by anything they do now.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

We're all constipated? I think WWE is the one constipated with showing us all this fucking shit after shit show.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I see they're going with the slow burn Miz turn after forgetting about Miz's Christmas movie coming out and having to bring it to a screeching halt.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Kofi and Miz vs Ryback and Axole!!! WHO IS AS EXCITED FOR THIS AS I AM???


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

This is the worst kind of show to have, especially in an effort to build towards a PPV. Many of the shows they put on that get so much flak receive it because it's an abomination, it's just so bad you can't believe you watched it. That mental stench sticks with you & even years later, you can look back on the heights of fuckery and say "Fuck this company."

This show is another ball of wax: it's forgettable. It's not memorable at all, I'm into the 2nd hour and I can't point at anything that stood out from 8-10. Shit is just bland.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Kofimania running wild, brother.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Kofi and that Hogan bandana lol.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

WHAT IS THIS SHIT WITH MIZ AND KOFI? Does anyone else see Kofi turning on Miz this time?


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

If they don't choose Undisputed WWE champion everyone involved in that poll can burn in hell.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why are they doing Bad News Barrett? What is the point of this character?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Why are the Real Americans not on this raw? The city is Oklahoma it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Who is the blonde bimbo? I don´t think her brain can process sarcasm. She looked so happy for Punk. 

Well maybe Barrett won´t be a babyface afterall, but receive X-Pac heat for being so lame.


----------



## l3urger (Nov 30, 2013)

why so many damn tag team matches.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This fucking company.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Ryback and Axel vs. Kofi and Miz. So Miz is going to turn heel again? Or Kofi? Who could possibly care about this?


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

I was in that half-conscious state between sleep and awake when Punk sang West Side Story. Him actually saying the original "gay" line woke me up.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

WHY IS KOFI TRUSTING THE MIZ


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

So Punk went from 434 days of being Champion to: Losing the title to The Rock (restarted after The Shield helped him), losing a rematch to The Rock at Elimination Chamber, losing to Undertaker at WrestleMania, getting betrayed by his manager at MITB keeping him from the title scene and feuding with said manager (and Curtis Axel) for a few months and now The Shield hates him and he has to face all 3 members alone at TLC. Merry Christmas CM Punk...merry Christmas.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THE MIZ AND KOFI ARE BUDDIES AGAIN? WHEN THE FUCK DID FSAFCZXCXBNGFM


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

a)Why can't they simply call the unified champ: "The WWE World Champion"?

b)So they're making Joey look like a geek by trusting that Miz won't turn on him AGAIN after he did a couple weeks ago. Nobody in there right mind would tag with a guy or trust him again after the dude turned on him.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Barrett has got to have the worst themes in WWE history fpalm


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pacmanboi said:


> WHAT IS THIS SHIT WITH MIZ AND KOFI? Does anyone else see Kofi turning on Miz this time?


Haha no. That would mean giving Kofi some kind of personality and we can't have that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I legit don't think Punk cares anymore, man, but who can blame him


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

l3urger said:


> why so many damn tag team matches.


Teddy Long is in the back running Raw tonight.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Kingston's heel turn incoming.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

checkcola said:


> #BadNewsBarrett would work better if he appeared on the big screen after matches and said something directly to talent that just lost


For once, I completely agree with you. There's a right way to do BadNewsBarrett, and there's a wrong way. This is the wrong way. I hope they wise up, because this could become a real crowdpleaser and/or heatmagnet if done right.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Who the hell booked this shit and what were they smoking?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Goldust Ryback on Main Event :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

CAWtis Axel!!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

No love for the Rhodes-ster. :jay


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

KOFI HEEL TURN COMING.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Headliner said:


> a)Why can't they simply call the unified champ: "The WWE World Champion"?


The Redundancy Department of Redundancy would have something to say about the *WORLD* Wrestling Entertainment *WORLD* Title


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so a jobber match with 4 guys no one gives a crap about
way to go www


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

My penis is the only thing that is getting excited about tonight's show. Thank you Renee.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Squeegee Man! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder how much money they waste per week on pyro for jobbers like Kofi, etc.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Renee has better composure than I would have during that segment :lmao


she looked on the verge of cracking up. 

so is barret's new gimmick just going to be him announcing bad news? might be so bad its good.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Staddy Claus said:


> KOFI HEEL TURN COMING.


Why would Kofi turn Heel?

Miz is the heel


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

No fucks given for all 4 of these guys


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Seriously, how many times has Kofi Kingston feuded with The Miz?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

SIN CARA JUST 4SQUARED HIS LOCATION IN MEXICO!?!?!?! HE-LARRY-US :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Kofi, pointless. This Raw, pointless. Creative have no shame.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Go out there and give us another one of those crack pipe bong things Punk :vince5


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So if Miz turns on Joey again, Joey looks like a geek. If Joey turns on Miz, Miz looks like a geek for thinking Kofi wouldn't go for revenge.

The moral of this, someone is going to look like a moron.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

checkcola said:


> #BadNewsBarrett would work better if he appeared on the big screen after matches and said something directly to talent that just lost


That's a great idea, which means WWE won't do it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Ryback doesn't deserve this shit.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Kofi just turn on Miz already stop the games!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Another fucking tag match


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm still completely baffled about this Bad News Barrett shit.

So he just walks out in the old Anonymous General Manager position, insults the crowd for about 20 seconds and then fucks off again?

This is...what? What is this? Who seriously thought this was a good idea?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> SIN CARA JUST 4SQUARED HIS LOCATION IN MEXICO!?!?!?! HE-LARRY-US :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Not a single fuck is given by the fans in attendance today.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

l3urger said:


> why so many damn tag team matches.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

what the fuck is going on tonight!? Axel and Ryback? Punk singing? More rollups than a junkies carpet!?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lol, no reaction for Miz, whatsoever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So why exactly do Miz & Kofi feel compelled to make this team work? At the very least, shouldn't they be thinking by now that "OK, lets just agree to say it is water under the bridge and lets go our separate ways"? I mean they have to know that this isn't going to work.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

My penis is the only thing that is getting excited about tonight's show. Thank you Renee.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So I guess Kofi is the first recipient of the "Sting is a fucking stupid babyface" award.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Scrooge McCock said:


> she looked on the verge of cracking up.
> 
> so is barret's new gimmick just going to be him announcing bad news? might be so bad its good.


He's been doing it on the JBL and Cole show for a bit now, look it up if you haven't yet. It's quite entertaining at times..


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

PhilThePain said:


> The Redundancy Department of Redundancy would have something to say about the *WORLD* Wrestling Entertainment *WORLD* Title


Well, WWE is just WWE now. It doesn't stand for anything anymore.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Crowd dead silent and who can blame them


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CROWD IS FUCKING LIVE FOR THIS MATCH, WOW!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The divas match had more of a reaction than this match, the crowd is ridiculously dead.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

inb4 roll up win


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I like this company. This company is great.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Punkholic said:


> Lol, no reaction for Miz, whatsoever.


To be fair pretty much nobody has gotten a reaction tonight.



Man I miss the Northeast crowds.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

WWE needs to add some tag matches and an occasional roll-up finish.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So why exactly do Miz & Kofi feel compelled to make this team work? At the very least, shouldn't they be thinking by now that "OK, lets just agree to say it is water under the bridge and lets go our separate ways"? I mean they have to know that this isn't going to work.


WWE cares nothing about logic.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Axel's trying hard with his trash talk. Bless him.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Did anyone notice how sin cara suspiciously has the same arm tattoo as hunico?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LISTEN TO HOW LOUD THOSE MIZ CHANTS ARE!!!

PUSH HIM!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The crowd is so silent you can hear the wrestlers calling the moves.*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Ryback wit dat illuminati singlet on!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

_"that's what I'm talking about Ryback!"_ -- Curtis Axxel


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

I wouldn't blame the crowd if they all fell into silence and started to pretend to sleep at this moment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince wishing there was some way he could edit the crowd for tonight's show like he does for Smackdown every single week :lol

:vince4


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

WTF is that singlet Ryback's wearing lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No fucks. Not one.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Holy fuck, this Axel/Ryback pairing might be the best stable not name Shield.

I mean that from the bottom of my heart. :banderas


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

No matter who wins in this match, we lose.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Out of four people, Kofi has the most shits given about him, let's take that in for a moment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this should be a future endeavored match where after the match they all get released.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I've just realised who Ryback and Axel remind me of whenever they team up...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

That awkward moment when, while Ryback and Miz are in the ring, the crowd starts chanting "you can't wrestle" and you can't for the life of you figure out who they're actually referring to... :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Bearodactyl said:


> For once, I completely agree with you. There's a right way to do BadNewsBarrett, and there's a wrong way. This is the wrong way. I hope they wise up, because this could become a real crowdpleaser and/or heatmagnet if done right.


Funny enough I thought about such a gimmick this week with all the declining ratings and negativity from older fans. Just have one wrestler that insults the WWE product and wrestlers each week. Make fun of Lawler, Cole, Total Divas, stupid illogical decisions within the context of storylines. Of course they´d have somebody good on the mic that is smart and recognizes all the plotholes and inconsistencies. And give him full creative control.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Curtis Axel is no Seth Rollins.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So we have a Miz/Kofi team that is bound to a storyline that I don't care about going up against Curt Hennig's boring son and Goldberg's boring ripoff. 

SO little reason to care right now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Curtis Axle's nipples frighten me. You could take an eye out with those, or at least cut glass.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Did anyone notice how sin cara suspiciously has the same arm tattoo as hunico?


 Yeah. Everyone did.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's so silent I can hear every word Axel says from the sidelines.








...I don't like it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I would be happy if three of these jokes were released tomorrow. 

Kofi is not one of them.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

You know a show is bad when Cole not only corrects Bradshaw twice in the span of a few minutes, but is actually the only person explaining why Miz turned on Kofi.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

What the hell is Kofi wearing????


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I actually thought Miz would betray Kofi again. :side:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Cole flat-out telling us that two guys who are apparently "out for themselves" are teaming up after patching things up. The fuck.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Kofi going for a Jamaican Spiderman gimmick it seems :hmm:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just because.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank God that is over.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So does this mean Kofi Kingston has nuclear heat?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> I've just realised who Ryback and Axel remind me of whenever they team up...


You win the thread.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Miz heel turn #500.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I never understand the logic of those corner punches Kofi does where he willingly sets himself up for a potential powerbomb.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

BEST FOR CHRISTMAS said:


> To be fair pretty much nobody has gotten a reaction tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Man I miss the Northeast crowds.


Punk got a great pop when he opened the show.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lame.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Another heel turn


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Miz slaps Kofi.

Crowd doesn't care.

Kofi is dumb.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao WWE isn't even trying now.*


----------



## daveyboy1988 (Nov 26, 2013)

What's the point in this


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This Miz/Kofi thing is straight out of a WWE video game.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This Axel/Ryback team isn't that bad tbh, love how Axel gets giddy when Ryback kills people


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This has got to be the dumbest feud ever!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kofi's dumb ass deserved that.

What fucking black man do you know would scream "ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!" after getting slapped in the face like a Hunts Point hooker? The fuck?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Miz turned heel...again?! 

Shouldn't this segment have come BEFORE Miz walked out on him? 

Hell fuck that. SINCE WHEN WERE THEY A TAG TEAM TO BEGIN WITH?!?!?!


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Yup! Another useless Kofi/Miz feud.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Miz turns heel by abandoning Kofi, only to turn face at the end of the MizTV segment with Strahan and then shake hands with Kingston before their tag match, only to turn on Kofi again. Jesus Christ, this company. :tyson



Punkholic said:


> Lol, no reaction for Miz, whatsoever.


It's been like that for 3 years now. :lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey look, Carlito! Um, I mean Primo!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Omg...this is horrible.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

no lie that Andre the Giant 8th wonder of the world shit looks dope


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Miz and Kofi are having the most uninteresting fued / pairing ever.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ryback and Axel make a pretty good goofy kinda team, like two mentally handicapped kids who ride the shortbus together


----------



## daveyboy1988 (Nov 26, 2013)

Best segment of the night.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

After every segment tonight, I've been like just when you think it can't get any worse.


...And it does.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Only R-Truth can do these, sell the merch segments damnit!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Torito spazzing out! :lmao


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

somebody is using EWR to book tonights raw *Miz cheap shots Kofi after a handshake*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone come punch this little bitch bastard in the eyebrow.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

El Torito hocking merch? I get that he's excited but... that's all i understand about this...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

God help me.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuck these *******. WE...THE PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Fun fact: WWE.com still has Primo and Epico on their roster page, ALONG WITH Los Matadores.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fake accent is fake


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The sad thing this isn't the worst Raw can get because next week is the slammys notorious for fuckery


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Worst Salesmen Ever


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

What Raw has taught me ...

Thank God for NJPW (Y)


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TripleG said:


> So Miz turned heel...again?!
> 
> Shouldn't this segment have come BEFORE Miz walked out on him?
> 
> Hell fuck that. SINCE WHEN WERE THEY A TAG TEAM TO BEGIN WITH?!?!?!


You don't remember Awesome Truth? The even fought Cena and The Rock at a PPV.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

lol torito really wants 2k13 for xmas.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz with that terrible hair.

And what the FUCK is this WWE Shop... thing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man, all that shit was just..................sad. Like, depressing.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

I wish Kofi turned, cmon that was way too obvious.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Kofi's dumb ass deserved that.
> 
> What fucking black man do you know would scream "ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!" after getting slapped in the face like a Hunts Point hooker? The fuck?


As much as I've been around Hunts Point I've seen ZERO hookers.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

torito is such a better midget than hornswoggle


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Kofi's dumb ass deserved that.
> 
> What fucking black man do you know would scream "ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!" after getting slapped in the face like a Hunts Point hooker? The fuck?


This


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Miz slaps Kofi.
> 
> Crowd doesn't care.
> 
> Kofi is dumb.


:lmao


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Synaesthesia said:


> Ryback and Axel make a pretty good goofy kinda team, like two mentally handicapped kids who ride the shortbus together


They are booked to look dumb. Seeing a drunk man raping a woman to death on an AMC drama is more compelling that the WWE. :angry:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*El Torito going wild is the best thing about Raw tonight.*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd has been dead tonight. This thread has been dead tonight. I think that pretty much sums up tonight's episode of Raw.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

himwaetheface said:


> somebody is using EWR to book tonights raw *Miz cheap shots Kofi after a handshake*


Nah, Miz's turn is clearly advertising WWE 2K14's Universe Mode.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Y2-Jerk said:


> The sad thing this isn't the worst Raw can get because next week is the slammys notorious for fuckery


I was sort of hoping this week would have some effort seeing as the Slammys and Christmas episode will be a waste of time. Unfortunately...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Why would anyone buy either of those replica belts if they're going to just merge them in a month or two?


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

Don West > the Colons (sorry, don't know how to type that little wiggly thing over the n)


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

MNF game is a dud, this RAW is a dud, my zelda 3ds xl is looking really good right now...


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Worst Salesmen Ever


Mick Foley was the best one they had. The Primetime Players and R-Truth were pretty good, too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

hbgoo1975 said:


> They are booked to look dumb. Seeing a drunk man raping a woman to death on an AMC drama is more compelling that the WWE. :angry:


*WHAT?


....btw do you know what channel AMC is on DirecTV?*


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

So much negativity in one thread :lmao

I'm out.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HoHoHit-Girl said:


> *El Torito going wild is the best thing about Raw tonight.*


And he, much like this show, should be put down.

I wonder what dregs they'll bring out for the last couple of segments before the contract signing.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Who's winning the football game?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Emotion Blur said:


> Fun fact: WWE.com still has Primo and Epico on their roster page, ALONG WITH Los Matadores.


Los Matadores vs. Epico and Primo at WRESTLEMANIA as the main event. BOOK IT!!






























































































:troll
I'm serious.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Crowd has been dead tonight. This thread has been dead tonight. I think that pretty much sums up tonight's episode of Raw.


Don't feel like I missed much, then.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I hope WWE picks it up in 2014. These last couple of weeks have been horrendous.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> As much as I've been around Hunts Point I've seen ZERO hookers.


It's still happening. They're like vampires.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> They are booked to look dumb. *Seeing a drunk man raping a woman to death on an AMC drama is more compelling that the WWE.* :angry:


:|


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Raw in general wins that award, right?
Right?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Who's winning the football game?


Seahawks tearing that ass up


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"LOL Moment of the Year" 

It is amazing at how brazen they are at how little they try sometimes.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

ROZAAAAYYYYYYY!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Summer :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*MARK ROSS*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Fandango!!! ^__^


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

The ratings are on the rise! THAT'S WHAT RICK ROSS DOES :henry1


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

More Summer Rae


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Save Us Henry! :mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Summer Rae would get DESTROYED. My word :wilkins


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The ratings just shot through the roof. :henry1


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

MARK RATINGZ HENRY!!! :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

It's crazy how Henry looks more like a badass after shaving his head


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fandango vs. Ricky Rozay in a Musical Genre on a Pole match plz?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Summer Rae about to get some of Rick Ross.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

RATINGZ :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mark Henry reminds me of Mr. T with that beard.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh boy ain't no dancing being done tonight SUCKA TIME TO ENTER THAT HALL OF PAIN FANDANGO!


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

JOY~!volution said:


> Why would anyone buy either of those replica belts if they're going to just merge them in a month or two?


ummm... maybe because the Big Gold has been the shining symbol of excellence and respect in professional wrestling since THE FUCKING MAN brought it out on his Michael's-of-Kansas-City-clad shoulder in 1985.

As for the other one, you've got me there. (in before you look at my sig )


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Mark Henry aw yeah. I swear cutting has hair seems to have knocked like 10 years off him.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

HoHoHit-Girl said:


> *WHAT?
> 
> 
> ....btw do you know what channel AMC is on DirecTV?*


254! Why do you care?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Raw_was_War said:


>


This meme should become a thing


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh shit it's Officer Ricky


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Get em' Mark!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

You know what's getting fucking annoying? Michael Cole quoting something a wrestler said, and then JBL jumping on him like it's a quote from Cole himself because they have nothing to talk about.

It's so annoying.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE made a mistake resigning both Big Show and Mark Henry too long contracts those guys just been in there for too long , What can they really do that would feel fresh anymore?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I miss when Henry had long hair.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Punk has cut like 4 promos tonight and theyve all been shit. 

I swear this guy starts to outstay his welcome as a Face after like 2 months tops.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RICK ROSS.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

That frog faced bitch Summer Rae out there swagging again. :jay


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Sexual Chocolate!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mark Henry: What it would look like if Chewbacca got fat as fuck and shaved.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This show will be saved if Henry does the moonwalk.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mizark giving Summer some sexual chocolate. :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Sexual Chocolate will destroy Summer.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Please get that camera away from Summe Rae for the love of God.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

So Rick Ross comes out to a Three 6 Mafia song. Ok.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Sexual Chocolate


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Henry about to lay that BBC pipe on Summer. Turn that white chick out.:lmao


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

The return of Sexual Chocolate!!!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Headliner said:


> *MARK ROSS*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mark is the man


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So nothing is really set up for TLC is there?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Henry waking up the crowd, doe.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Make that money, Summer.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Gunnar II said:


> This meme should become a thing


When it does, remember you seen it here first. ositivity


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> That frog faced bitch Summer Rae out there swagging again. :jay


Why? Just why :lol


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Mark Henry's head looks like a giant thumb.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> This show will be saved if Henry does the moonwalk.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

rdthjnrtgjngfdjmncfhrjxhnx that is how feel about this raw


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

Henry with a baldy looks like something and i can't quite put my finger on it...

HAIRY MALTESER THAT'S IT!


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Summer Rae belongs in porn. Book it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Summer Rae wants some of that sexual chocolate :henry1


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Summer Rae belongs in porn. Book it.


With Aj.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Mark Henry got dat Archie Bunker


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm guessing he was suppose to catch Fanny in mid-card and give him the Worlds Strongest Slam.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This isn't WoW.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Staddy Claus said:


>


WTF? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i think he was sposed to catch and slam him


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> That frog faced bitch Summer Rae out there swagging again. :jay


Horrible human being :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Summer's immune to jungle fever. :lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Summer Rae...hot damn.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HENRY TWERKING :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The wwe's obsession with twerking is idiotic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Darth Sidious said:


> Summer Rae belongs in porn. Book it.


You can say that about the majority of women in wrestling.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I swear to God, the commentators spend more time talking about twerking than they do wrestling.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh boy, a Titus puking segment. Just what this episode needed.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

From the best segment/promo of the year to this 

FUCK YOU WWE


----------



## daveyboy1988 (Nov 26, 2013)

They are probably not building anything for tlc so people pay more attention to the main event, which has been overshadowed at every pay per view since summer slam because its sucked.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Make that money, Summer.


Lol, the forehead. It's so true though. That thing's a runway.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Mark definitely gonna put Summer in her very own personal hall of pain.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Stop with the twerking!!!! When WWE discovers something, they really latch on.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Henry's moves got Summer wet. We all know it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh, fuck.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:vince5 "COLE! JBL! LAWLER! SAY 'TWERKING' SOME MORE, THE PEOPLE LOVE IT!"


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Darth Sidious said:


> Summer Rae belongs in porn. Book it.


She belongs in my bed.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Like someone's gonna outeat a black dude.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

A recaps of holiday filler Smackdown, why why?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seriously, this shit get a recap and bumper music?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh hell naw!!! WWE should've left this in the pits of Smackdown.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Staddy Claus said:


>


Don´t give Vince ideas.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks like Vince just found out what twerking is. Now its all over WWE.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They made a video package for THIS?!?! 

Are they really that pressed to fill the full three hours?


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

did they really recap that with very serious music?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF was that? So glad I didn't watch Smackdown. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Recap of the vomiting? :cornette


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Did they really have to replay that?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

woof


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I guess Summer Rae doesn't want some Jungle fever


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So out of all the things to recap they choose Titus throwing up?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ Titus. :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Best bit of RAW was the Smackdown recap.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

When you recap and make a video package on that...you know there wasn't much on your show that was important.
Now joining Hardy, RVD and Orton in the No Fucks Given Club: WWE


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

YEAH TITUS WHOO HOO HOOO HOOO


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

White women in sheer tops/dresses.

:datass


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

I was having fun watching Mark Henry having fun being Attitude Era Mark Henry again...


Then I had to see THAT FUCKING SHIT! Fuck this, are you ready for some football? Fuck this shit, I'm out. #MNF


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Can we not skip to the RTWM?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Raw is Jericho *fuckery*!

:vince5


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:bark


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Why the fuck did they even have to replay that?! fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

How the mighty Raw has fallen


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

My man Henry was going Big Baby Davis on Summer.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Why the fuck did they even have to replay that?! fpalm


Because it's more entertaining than tonight's show?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, they booked two punishment matches for a ppv, showed Orton quitting in the past, and had meaningless matches to fill time


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TIME FOR


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Well I hope the contract signing has something decent about it, cause this has been a waste to say the least. :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Because it's more entertaining than tonight's show?


Holy fuck, what must that say about the show?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I could go on an Alex Jones rant against the WWE sometime.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Waffelz said:


> Can we not skip to the RTWM?


This.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The big white woman doing the Millions of Dollars dance.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

libertyu9 said:


> I was having fun watching Mark Henry having fun being Attitude Era Mark Henry again...
> 
> 
> Then I had to see THAT FUCKING SHIT! Fuck this, are you ready for some football? Fuck this shit, I'm out. #MNF


BUT YOU'RE GONNA MISS THE CONTRACT SIGNING OF THE BIGGEST MATCH IN WWE HISTORY! THE PINNACLE OF SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT!

:vince5


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

ANOTHER TAG TEAM MATCH

LOL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

FINALLY!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Did anyone ever play those wrestling management sims like EWR or TEW?

I swear that's what WWE feels like now, like they can't be arsed with storylines or any king of logic so they just make random matches and nonsensical segments just to try and fill time and get everyone on the roster involved at the expense of any kind of sense.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Colter be GOATING.


----------



## daveyboy1988 (Nov 26, 2013)

I love zeb.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:cesaro


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Phillies3:16 said:


> The wwe's obsession with twerking is idiotic


Gotta get some love from the mainstream!

:vince5


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao The big white woman doing the Millions of Dollars dance.


Does she look like this without the beard?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

We're in Oklahoma and these fat fuck yokels don't even have the decency to pop for the Real Muricans? BAW GAWD.

WE...THE PEOPLE! :cesaro


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I want a storyline when 2001 Vince comes to the present and slaps the shit out of Present Vince.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

we the people


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Prime time pukers lol.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Wasn´t Cesaro from Switzerland? Why is he now a Real American?


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

I rise and say it every time :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You get a tag match!
You get a tag match!

YOU ALL GET TAG MATCHES!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow Zeb's speech was fucking lame as shit. I was expecting him to almost drop the N bomb on PTP while discussing why the blacks weren't welcomed in America.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jake Roberts said:


> Well I hope the contract signing has something decent about it, cause this has been a waste to say the least. :lol


Depends on how good a job Cena can do propping the angle because Orton and Triple H are worthless at this point, completely worthless


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Did Antonio Cesaro just smack Jack Swagger on the bum? lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The day that Zeb slips up and calls Darren a queer or Titus a n....

I swear.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Real Americans got matching jackets :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> I could go on an Alex Jones rant against the WWE sometime.


A lot of people do that on youtube every week, & sometimes their rants are more entertaining than Raw.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Orton needs to cut the same type of promo Lesnar did in the Cena contract signing.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Buckley said:


> ANOTHER TAG TEAM MATCH
> 
> LOL


It's all we get nowadays.

tagteammania is running wild


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh boy he´ll puke again.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Wow Zeb's speech was fucking lame as shit. I was expecting him to almost drop the N bomb on PTP while discussing why the blacks weren't welcomed in America.


It's going to happen one of these days


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Amber B said:


> You get a tag match!
> You get a tag match!
> 
> YOU ALL GET TAG MATCHES!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I want a storyline when 2001 Vince comes to the present and slaps the shit out of Present Vince.


I wanna go back to some time between 2000-2004. :sad:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## WeThePeople (Feb 18, 2013)

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Orton has been decent on the mic the past few weeks, he no longer has the awkward pauses & monotone robotic voice.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What is this sorcery? Swagger getting heel heat?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Emotion Blur said:


> Because it's more entertaining than tonight's show?


Pretty much says it all about tonight's show.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Swagger sucks chants :ti 

#PrayForWagg


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Oklahoma isn't a fan of Swagger


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

We the people chant lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

y2j4lyf said:


>


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The OKC crowd chanting Swagger sucks but he went to their school :ti


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Santa For WHC said:


>


:lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Vince tells creative they need more emphasis on tag teams.

Creative: Put everyone on the roster in tag matches.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Has Titus reminded Vince of Droz?


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Problem with raw is you can miss any episode and it doesn't matter. No reason to take time and tune in. This is least interested ive been in the product since I started watching in 1993. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Swagger getting some heat heel for the first time in like half a year, though. Lol.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

So basically Titus is still feeling sick since last Tuesday? lol (when SD was filmed)


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

There must be some OSU fans in the building.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Titus is bleeding. OMG DA ATTITUDE ERA IZ BACK GUISE


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

So we only got one singles match this whole raw


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Are all of you sports entertained, brother?! :hogan


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh God no


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The state of RAW reminds me of a bad football team and the ole cliche, "They're playing for their jobs"


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

We the Pukers!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HE'S GONNA PUKE


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, besides the main event, anybody think TLC sounds good so far?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why is this happening


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So puking is Titus' gimmick now? :lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Titus has a new finisher.

PROJECTILE VOMIT!


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Wow Zeb's speech was fucking lame as shit. I was expecting him to almost drop the N bomb on PTP while discussing why the blacks weren't welcomed in America.


First Mark Henry acts sexually aggressive in an unwanted manner towards Summer Rae. Now the PTP's bark like dogs and get that speech from Zeb. WTF WWE? Plus Kofi is a dummy getting turned on again? Way to book black wrestlers in 2013.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If they give Titus that Droz gimmick :ti


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


>


Man I love these gifs


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ouch! Cesaro with that knockout shot!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

lord please


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*DAT SHORYUKEN* :mark:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

That uppercut :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

That was a shitty powerslam.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dat uppercut


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bad Puke Titus


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Titus has been feeling sick for about a week? WWE's logic :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, I guess that was an ok finish. Darren looked good though.

Fuck this throwing up shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RIP Darren Young.


----------



## daveyboy1988 (Nov 26, 2013)

Great finish. Nice one Cesaro.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Well, besides the main event, anybody think TLC sounds good so far?


Punishment matches... on a ppv? There's no chance either Punk or Bryan can win, so why bother getting invested?

The selling point of the ppv is Orton vs Cena and nothing else.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking stop.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> So puking is Titus' gimmick now? :lol


Droz just called from 1999.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So vomiting is Titus O'Neil's gimmick? The fuck?!?!?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Why are they making Titus more of a joke?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Modified version of Swiss Death FTW. Sad that O'Neil is gonna become the black version of Droz.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Poor guys in creative getting stoned to relax after Vince McMahon gets on their asses.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

No worrds can describe what my thoughts are on the product, right now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least Cesaro's upppercut was the finish. Other then that, complete horseshit.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I'll vote "The Shovel's most prized possession."


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cesaro hasn't finished a match with that upper cut in a while now.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Jesus.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Good Lord, I remember when PTP was on fire & entertaining as hell with A.W.

This shit is God awful


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Swear Pokemon is more violent than this shit


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

this raw is just dreadfully boring


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

2002 Dreamer wants his gimmick back from Titus.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Santa For WHC said:


> No worrds can describe what my thoughts are on the product, right now.


Best it's ever been :troll


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Titus' new gimmick is puking. I fucking can't with this company :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Jake Roberts said:


> Good Lord, I remember when PTP was on fire & entertaining as hell with A.W.
> 
> This shit is God awful


I wouldn't blame PTP for that, either.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

the championship needs to be "WWE Undisputed championship"

and might as well bring the belt back too


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder how long Titus will be sick from eating to much food on Thanksgiving Smackdown.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So are they really having a feud over Titus puking on someone? That's like a step lower than the Jericho/Kane spilled coffee feud. 


It's better than a random one on one match with no backstory at all I guess but still...


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Santa For WHC said:


> No worrds can describe what my thoughts are on the product, right now.


 Even "utter shit" does not do this justice.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Titus. Geez.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

It's like the creative room is full of monkeys


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I want Orton to RKO Cena, & then proceed to RKO HHH, Steph, Kane, Maddox, & Vickie.

I'd mark the fuck out if that happens :mark:, which means it won't happen.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

HHH will attack both Cena and Orton, then signed the contract and involve himself in the TLC match so he can claim what is rightfully his... The WWE unified Undisputed World Championship

:trips


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Raw_was_War said:


> Why are they making Titus more of a joke?


Because us blacks are only good for tap dancing, comedy and gangster actions and other stereotypical behavior. We're not meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bookockey said:


> Even "utter shit" does not do this justice.


I'd say more like, "Amazing and fresh".




:troll


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Titus' new gimmick is puking. I fucking can't with this company :lmao


I'm so happy I ain't watching this shitty program, I'm recording Wreck-It-Ralph!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Why the fuck do they think people want to see shit like someone throwing up on TV, or Live. Just lowest common dominator shit.

I swear Adam Sandler and Rob Schneider are literally the only members of the writing team these days.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Gunnar II said:


> the championship needs to be "WWE Undisputed championship"
> 
> and might as well bring the belt back too


That would be amazing


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Bookockey said:


> First Mark Henry acts sexually aggressive in an unwanted manner towards Summer Rae. Now the PTP's bark like dogs and get that speech from Zeb. WTF WWE? Plus Kofi is a dummy getting turned on again? Way to book black wrestlers in 2013.


Henry was dancing in a contextually relevant manner given Summer Rae and Fandango's gimmick, much to the delight of the crowd.

PTP/Titus O'Neil's arooarooaroo thing is a reference to his college fraternity and he's been doing it for like over a year now.

Kofi was a confused babyface, it has nothing to do with his colour.

Put the card back in the deck champ.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

First Natalya's fart gimmick, second Titus pukes. All they need is Shitsky and you got a new disgusting tag team stable.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

y2j4lyf said:


> That would be amazing


Which means it wont happen sadly.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm pretty convinced that they should have had Trips turn on Bryan during the title match at Summerslam, then have Cena beat Bryan. Orton cashes in on Cena, with Hunter's help. Wouldn't have gotten all the Bryan mark's hopes up.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Because us blacks are only good for tap dancing, comedy and gangster actions and other stereotypical behavior. We're not meant to be taken seriously.


 I just hope they don't feed him watermelon at this point.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Well, besides the main event, anybody think TLC sounds good so far?


Two handicap squash matches and Cena/Orton? Nah.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Because us blacks are only good for tap dancing, comedy and gangster actions and other stereotypical behavior. We're not meant to be taken seriously.


Quit feeling sorry for yourself.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Total queefers


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brie dragging bitches and their chins.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Because us blacks are only good for tap dancing, comedy and gangster actions and other stereotypical behavior. We're not meant to be taken seriously.


That's Vince McMahon's agenda. along with management!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

So what's our main event?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This poll is stupid.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

HAHHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Undisputed World Champion!

EDIT: Still better than Undisputed WWE Champion.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Double-U Double-U E :king


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

THE UNIFIED CHAMPION FUUUUUUCK


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THE GREATEST MATCH IN HISTORY!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

..and the winner is: "LOL JOHN CENA WINS"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So they picked the worse name.:lol

NO BUYS.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

... what?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Slammys are next week...if you thought this couldn't get any worse, think again.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Fuck no.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

What. The. Fuck?! The Unified Champion, what bullshit!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH is here yes yes yes stand up people now


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Fuck me! Hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

The greatest match in history? :cornette


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao Unified champion I fucking can't :lmao


----------



## daveyboy1988 (Nov 26, 2013)

Fuck these votes.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

rigged


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

What a retarded name


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The crowd goes mild for Triple H


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I still love that they are asking the fans what their major championship should be called.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

wat WAT


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Really? Unified Champion?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

BOW DOWN TO THE KING :mark:


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

God unified champion sounds god awful


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Terrible.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

After the greatest match in history.

:lawler


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

WHAT????? That was the worst choice fpalm


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

They blew it.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fake :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Unified Champion :lmao

It's now "under consideration" :lmao

Which means it won't be called that. :lmao

Which means that the App shows how pointless it is again :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The unified championship? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL, of course the worst option wins. Fitting for this feud and this company right now.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

antdvda said:


> Quit feeling sorry for yourself.


 He makes a point. I am seeing a trend.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

GREATEST MATCH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH

*deep breath*

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

no.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

They basically buried everything on this raw even their own title


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

The Unified Champion was the worst option of the three, fuck.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Is it bad I can't remember what happened at all in this episode.. even just five minutes ago?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Generic Unified Champion over Undisputed WWE Champion? Ugh.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cole called it the unified championship about three times throughout the night tbh.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

yea im with u guys its lame,


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Because us blacks are only good for tap dancing, comedy and gangster actions and other stereotypical behavior. We're not meant to be taken seriously.



Meanwhile, Big E Langston....


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

Really?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

"The Unified Champion" fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm, this company


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Three people watching in my living room and we all fell asleep an hour and a half ago. I'm guessing nothing was missed?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

LMFAO at them calling it the best match in history.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The picked the worst one of all! :lmao


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

WWE universe, my ass!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Hooray! The Unified Champion! Those two hours and 55 minutes were really worth it guys.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

"I'm sure they'll put that vote under consideration". Whoever voted, God bless you.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

These two jobbers


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

HHH: The King of Kings. Maybe I should watch Raw more often than 2-3 times a year. There are some real gems to detect.


----------



## daveyboy1988 (Nov 26, 2013)

They are trying too hard to sell this main event. Won't change much though when the rest is neglected.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Santa For WHC said:


> No worrds can describe what my thoughts are on the product, right now.


GOAT :troll


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Panther said:


> Generic Unified Champion over Undisputed WWE Champion? Ugh.


I think the fans trolled the WWE on that one.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Can't wait for MNF to end!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh my! :cole3


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the unified champion .. wwe fans are literally the worst people


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

There was already an Undisputed title. I'm somehow glad it's named different.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

First it was the ''biggest match in wwe history'' now its the ''greatest match in wwe history'' next it will be the ''GOAT match in wrestling history''... then ''sports history'' and finally just ''history''...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Unified Champion :lmao
> 
> It's now "under consideration" :lmao
> 
> ...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Should have been called the Undisputed World Championship


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Triple H is such a great hype man.

...






...







........


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope this puking gimmick ends real quick


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Because us blacks are only good for tap dancing, comedy and gangster actions and other stereotypical behavior. We're not meant to be taken seriously.


Big E's the only one that doesn't make us look like jokes. So far.......


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bitch don't talk I only wanna hear Hunter.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I wish the one who rigged the poll will unify their ass to their face.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Based on the last couple of guarantees they've given, fuckery will abound at TLC.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Stephenie looks strangely hotter than usual tonight.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

OMG that promo tells me 1000% that they´ll both rip down one belt at the same time. They are so over-hammering points.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Crowd goes mild for Randy Orton, he's got that ADR heat


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

randy or'un


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Still can't believe they are doing this at TLC instead of WMXXX. Smh.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So for all those people that predicted that Cena & Orton would switch belts...they pretty much just said that it wouldn't happen. 

Not saying it won't but if they end up not delivering on a unified champ, then that would be a slap in the face of those that purchase the PPV.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Wait so why aren't Randy and Trips/Steph tight anymore?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

WWE really emphasizing the "ONE WINNER" part--even they must realize that 99% of fans are onto the "one guy grabs each belt" fuckery of a finish that's pretty much guaranteed. :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Skipping this bullshit.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah sure one champion.. Some MAJOR FUCK UP will happen..

Also Orton coming out to crickets... Dat #2 face of the company :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Crowd goes mild for Randy Orton, he's got that ADR heat


The crowd has been pretty shit tonight to everyone


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I wish the one who rigged the poll will unify their ass to their face.


Keep it PG! 

:vince2:kobe3


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They keep pushing this "we WILL have one winner, one unified champion" thing. I'm just not sure if it's so they can pull a SHOCKING twist, or because they want to convince the fans that there won't be another screwy finish and to buy the ppv with their two 'biggest' stars headlining. :hmm:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Authority has killed their own heat, they are now heel of the month club for John Cena to face


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Crickets for Orton. 

Must be the smarks, right? lol.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

TripleG said:


> then that would be a slap in the face of those that purchase the PPV.


They do that at every ppv


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So for all those people that predicted that Cena & Orton would switch belts...they pretty much just said that it wouldn't happen.
> *
> Not saying it won't but if they end up not delivering on a unified champ, then that would be a slap in the face of those that purchase the PPV.*



So I guess a whole lot of people are getting slapped in the face


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph is developing the old McMahon turkey neck


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

the WHC coming out after the WWE champ :ti


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"The Undisputed Champion?" Seriously?! fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I would rather see Titus throw up again than watch this contract signing, in all honesty.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I wish the one who rigged the poll will unify their ass to their face.


:lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BURRRRRRRRRRRRR APLEEDOUGH


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE wants Cena to break Flair's record so bad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup. Hearing those stats again still make me sick.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 It's Golden Boy. The future WWE Undisputed Unified World Champion


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

I thought Orton's entrance was quiet, Cena's probably rivals that.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

JOY~!volution said:


> Wait so why aren't Randy and Trips/Steph tight anymore?


Because fuck good storytelling, that's why.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Yep, hold the belts up silently boys.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The TRUE face of the WWE and CORPORATE SWEETHEART JOOOOOOHN, CEEEEENNNNAAAAA!!!!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Michael Cole really, I mean REALLY bites that pillow for Cena. I'm surprised that announce area hasn't filled up with blood yet.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Crowd is so lukewarm for this match

No one curr


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> The crowd has been pretty shit tonight to everyone


AJ Lee got a bigger reaction than Orton when she got tagged in the divas match. :


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> The crowd has been pretty shit tonight to everyone


Exept you know..Those vanilla ,indy-internet darlings that can't draw...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Steph is developing the old McMahon turkey neck


I still would.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

I dislike Cena, but I can admit I did like seeing those little kids react and smile. Softy for kids.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple H is such a horrible hype man


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Gandhi said:


> AJ Lee got a bigger reaction than Orton when she got tagged in the divas match. :


they were cheering for sheamus


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All the greats :trips


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at Steph PUTTING HER MAN OVER.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

HULK HOGAN REFERENCE


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

She just had to shoehorn HHH in there. :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

jackswaggers said:


> I would rather see Titus throw up again than watch this contract signing, in all honesty.


Same. Really sad, but it's the truth.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Your not a great Hunter. Get over it.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dat pop for Austin :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

STEPH STROKING HHH'S SACK.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

"to Triple H" I love you steph


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TO TRIPLE H :mark: :mark:

DA REAL GOAT :hhh2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This progress. Dat future.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

You just know HHH wanted to say himself, Steph helped him out


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

No reaction for Hunter :lmao


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

HHH didn't mention HBK lol


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Steph says HHH & the crowd gives no fucks. :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

No pop for HHH :lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Look guys. The Stone Cold and The Rock of this age.

How utterly pathetic


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Triple H had to be last, that son of a bitch


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THIS BITCH DID IT AGAIN:lmao:lmao:lmao

I can't.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Steph is developing the old McMahon *turkey* neck


Perfect for Thanksgiving! Gobble, gobble.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Steph marking for HHH


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HHH: "The all time greats.... and John Cena" :hhh2 :lol


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Great Khali.
Don't forget the Khali.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

What happened to the amazing product we had few months ago?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Is HHH going to somehow make it so he becomes both Champions?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

lmfao, it's hilarious every time steph says Triple H and crowd is silent

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Quit trying to make this feud historic, Hunter. No one cares.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

no sting?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Hunter's walking out with both titles then. We get it Steph.


----------



## daveyboy1988 (Nov 26, 2013)

Steph naming triple h twice. Haha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"There will be one undisputed, unified champion. We guarantee it." = Cena will grab the WWE Title and Orton will grab the WHC, because fuck you, we're already gonna get your money regardless.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Just got to get in those Triple H shots :troll


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

lol @ Steph bringing up Hx3 every time..


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Steph marks for HHH irl I'm guessing

She must bow down to the king all the time...


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

HHH bores me. Can't help it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

People said WWE attitude era was dead and here is Steph blowing HHH on live tv.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Jack Swagger is a former World champion. Contemplate that Hunter


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> What happened to the amazing product we had few months ago?


John Cena


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

"We've been contemplating this a long time. We just didn't think of a name for the title"


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Great Khali.
> Don't forget the Khali.


And Jack Swagger.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Triple H with dat name dropping to wake up the crowd :lmao.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I really hope Triple H just take the two titles and go :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

HHH You are not a great. Never have, never will be.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH is going to win that damn match. The fuckery will be at an all time high. It will happen. It must happen.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Headliner said:


> THIS BITCH DID IT AGAIN:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> I can't.


THE REAL GOAT EVERYONE KNOWS IT

:hhh2 :HHH2 :mark:


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Steph making Hunter sound greater than he really is.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

They can cement their legacy just like the last first ever unified champion Chris Jericho...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ric Flair, Harley Race, Lou Thesz, Dusty Rhodes, add anybody else before 2002 never held the World Heavyweight Championship that Cena currently holds. 

The World Title that was held by those men was ultimately unified with the WWE Championship and this current WHC was created from scratch in 2002. The lineage of the NWA & WCW World Heavyweight Championship combined with the WWE Championship when Chris Jericho won at Vengeance 2001. It is not the same history or championship, and no, being the same looking belt is not the same as actually having the same lineage of title holders.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> What happened to the amazing product we had few months ago?


WWE usually falls flat after Summerslam until Royal Rumble time.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> What happened to the amazing product we had few months ago?


Vince went on SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT overload :vince$


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ungratefulness said:


> lmfao, it's hilarious every time steph says Triple H and crowd is silent
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They've killed their heat, the only fucks given are about Cena, Authority is dead in the water as an angle


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

All this hype of the title unification is so hilarious because you know it's not happening. Cena will grab the WWE title and Orton will grab the WHC.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow. I dunno about you guys but I'm feeling that this is going to be the biggest wrestling match of all time.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> AJ Lee got a bigger reaction than Orton when she got tagged in the divas match. :


I'd rather have AJ Lee pushing both Orton and Cena off the ladder and climbing it to take the WWE and World's Heavyweight Belt.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Jack Swagger is a former World champion. Contemplate that Hunter


The Miz was a former WWE champion too.

Ouch


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HE'S HERE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It'll happen again next year, then.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I would have marked for Trips listing David Arquette


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Once in a lifetime match up????


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh come on, how long is this going to last?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THEY JUST DID THIS MATCH 11 YEARS AGO SO HOW IS IT ONCE IN A LIFETIME BITCH.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I bet what that contract actually reads is the winner will give the championship to Triple H


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> HHH is going to win that damn match. The fuckery will be at an all time high. It will happen. It must happen.


Can't wait for the King of Kings to go back on his throne. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Did Steph really just say this was a once in a lifetime matchup?

:lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Historic! :vince5


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Steph means once in a lifetime lowest buyrate..


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That's Orton not winning


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Santa For WHC said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> The Miz was a former WWE champion too.
> 
> Ouch


punk held it for a year

yikes


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

HHH leaves out Bret Hart lol he's a bigger legend than half that list. Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> John Cena


You mean Triple H.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

"This historic once in a life time matchup" :ti

Remember :cena2 vs :rock4 Historic once in a lifetime


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Randy Orton actually got a reaction.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow it seems like they are setting up Hunter turning on Orton more than anything.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You're right Orton. I don't like Cena very much.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

LKRocks said:


> Jack Swagger is a former World champion. Contemplate that Hunter


Swagger was bad, but there was also this.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"We don't like John Cena very much do we?"

:lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Once in a Lifetime?

Guess its happening next year


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

What exactly is on that table? It looks like a bunch of coke or chalkboard writing.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Orton burying HHH & John Cena. :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

WTF, Orton carrying water for the Cena Haters now?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

And typical cena promo incoming.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

#Mark said:


> You mean Triple H.



Nope HHH was the reason it was awesome at the very beginning


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Once in a Lifetime!

Lord do they have a list of 3 phrases that they recycle every year. :lol


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Does Cena have a spare shirt in his pocket?

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kitched his daddy right upside the head


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

... I just stabbed myself in the heart with my pocketknife, figuring that watching what would happen would be more entertaining than that segment. I was right.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao Cena even says this isn't once in a lifetime


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Cena politely introducing himself gets a pop from the kids & women?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"I kicked your father in the head a couple of years ago."

Or 6, but who's counting?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

unDASHING said:


> they were cheering for sheamus


:lawler


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Cheesy Cena incoming.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

What the fuck, Cena?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

IT'S A BEEN HALF A DECADE

WHY ARE YOU FEUDING


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

JOY~!volution said:


> Does Cena have a spare shirt in his pocket?
> 
> :lmao


He's done it for awhile. Bryan carries a spare one, too.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Fuck it all comes back to HHH. Fuck this.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Fuck off Cena. Fuck off Orton. Fuck off HHH. Fuck off Stephanie.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cena can't take anything seriously.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

John Cena's smirking off this promo. :cena3

Oh god now we gotta listen to Cena's cornball impersonations and one lines.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Cena sucking HHH... WTF


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

this is such a bad final segment


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Because that's how main event promos should be fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Harsh truth about Orton here


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Yikes, there's no comeback for that, Orton, you are lazy


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

What the hell is Cena even saying.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

COCK-Y :cena5


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Wow it seems like they are setting up Hunter turning on Orton more than anything.


We're getting that Authority Cena alright... but it's after :trips2 turns face.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

"Wrestling is fake people. It's all choreographed and staged."

- John Cena during this promo


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

CENA! :mark:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ Cena just straight shooting on Orton.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena shooting on Orton.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> He's done it for awhile. Bryan carries a spare one, too.


It's like how Ziggler used his shirt as an ass cape for some time. 

:lmao


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

Corporate Cena Vs Face Orton (taking on the role of Austin) at WMXXX. Calling it now.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Could they have found a dirtier table in the back?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

LAZY! :mark: :lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Jack?! BUT HIS NAME IS RANDY


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Cena fpalm


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I AM JOHN CENA AND I AM THE BEST THING SINCE SLICED BREAD, JACK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why can't Cena cut more promos like this


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

This angle is horrible. 
So basically, Cena is the Red to Orton's Gary


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

:lmao

HHH gave the shovel to Cena


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

We got some real talk here bitches.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

John Cena being a COMPANY MAN. Also sucking up to Trips.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Cena with dem pipebombs


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)




----------



## daveyboy1988 (Nov 26, 2013)

Earned it? Yeah right.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cena sounds like he's shoot lecturing Orton as if they're in the locker room.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kayfabe wise, Cena's comments make no sense. 

HHH was the one who booted Orton to the curb because Orton won the WHC. The only way Orton let him down was by jumping over him to win the title. 

And Orton is what? An 11 time Goddamn champion?!?!? The fuck is that lazy or not living up to his potential?!?!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Cena really crushed him there.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

You earned that? Go fuck yourself Cena, Vickie gave you that shot too, fucking John Cena man.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, the irony in what Cena just said :lmao


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

"Think in the other and crap in the other" Cena has been watching two girls one cup.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

This sums up Cena's promo right now


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

n/m


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

ugh


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 Golden Boy said he earned that WHC belt :ti 

You sat out for two months doing nothing


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

To be honest, this promo isn't as terrible as I though it would be. Not saying it's very good, though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All those title reigns No Fucks Orton has and Cena downplays them all.
YOU HAVEN'T EARNED THEM UNTIL YOU BEAT CENA!!!!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WTF is with the table? Did they get that from a scrapyard? :lol


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The crowd loves John Cena. The crowd doesn't give a shit about Randy Orton.

This is how bad Randy Orton is, lol.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Orton was given the WWE title shot?

Wasn't Cena's first match back from injury a WHC shot? 

Yea John, I don't think you know what it means to earn it.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm sick of this same happy-aggressive bullshit from Cena ughh


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Cena: I will bring prestige back to the WHC.

Cena a couple weeks later: LOL jk, I want the other belt.

:cena2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Orton, remember that time Cena exposed ADR as a fake rich guy? He just did that to you right now


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm looking forward to TLC a lot more than Survivor Series I must say.Orton to walk out Champ will do for me.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Inb4 "Cena didn't earn it, he was given it"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> This angle is horrible.
> So basically, Cena is the Red to Orton's Gary


Cena killed Orton's Raticate


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So Cena saying 'letting a guy in a t-shirt and a ball cap' surpass you is another phrase for failing the wellness policy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That accent :lmao
I can't :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bend that steel chair over you BACk.

Dat PG


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Lol at all the people here whining.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena always taking the high-ground in these preachy promos amuses me.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can hhh just pedigree both of them


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Southern Cena!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

This show has been so bad, it's TNA-esque


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Inb4 "Cena didn't earn it, he was given it"


This^^^^^^


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Get over it smarks, this is a good promo from Cena.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Why does Cena sound like a southern 1960's preacher?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Tosses the WHC title aside like a dishrag


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't even know who I want to win this one. Id rather the title be vacant to be honest.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I like how he says Orton hasn't earned shit when he's the biggest ass kisser in the company.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

x78 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ugh god...Orton just fuck Cena's lame ass up already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Inb4 "Cena didn't earn it, he was given it"


And?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

King Gimp said:


> Get over it smarks, this is a good promo from Cena.


No. It's the same promo from Cena. Insert different wrestler/feud here. same story with him


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Step up Randall. Take on me, the legendary John Cena.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

lol why does John Cena try to convince everyone hes the underdog in every match... fucking pathetic


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fact that they're treating Orton still as some up and comer :lmao
This company. :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> Get over it smarks, this is a good promo from Cena.


If you consider an over recycled promo good, sure


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd love Cena forever if he decided to just smash that ladder into the commentator's faces. Over and over again.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Can hhh just pedigree both of them


You have to order the PPV to see that :


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Carefully puts the laptop on the ground :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> why can't Cena cut more promos like this


Because he literally destroys the fabric of 10 years of kayfabe.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena would be a fucking great heel


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

King Gimp said:


> Get over it smarks, this is a good promo from Cena.


I got no issue with Cena's promo, Orton is lazy and is a paper champ, so Cena calling him on his bs is the only logical action


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Let's go Randall!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

hazuki said:


> No. It's the same promo from Cena. Insert different wrestler/feud here. same story with him


Take it as you will, I enjoyed it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This weak brawl :kobe


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Daammn it must be wet as fuck at ringside. Surprise people ain't slipping and falling from the vagina juice laying on the ground.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't :lmao
This moment of truth, after school special bitch :lmao


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

I just have this feeling HHH will send the Shield to the ring, knock both of them out, climb up the ladder and grab both titles so that he will be the first "unified" champ.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Cena stops in the middle of a brawl to give a kid a shirt :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

WWE remind me again why I need to buy TLC if I'm getting Orton v Cena in a TLC match right now?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Orton winning the belts at TLC , Cena winning the rumble for the rematch.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, he sure did *turn the tables*!


:troll


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They are really pushing this hard... and it's so flat. Hell, most of the crowd looks to be just standing there going "Yep.. this is happening".


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

"I think the best thing that could have happened to our business was when we began giving things away for free that we would normally choose to market and sell."

- Vince McMahon


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cena taking time from fighting to give his shirt to a fan. What a guy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hit him in the injured arm Orton! Come on, it makes such a difference!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That fat guy in the crowd booing Orton :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Has a WWE contract signing ever just ended politely?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

This is going over the time limits, HHH will be pissed.....


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

undisputed united champion


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

They keep changing the name of the title


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Undisputed Unified United Champion :vince2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

11 years in the making.
WHAT THE FUCK DOES THAT EVEN MEAN, JBL?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

rton2 Making dem bitches cum


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This all could have been time spent listening to CM Punk sing.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Stevie May said:


> They keep changing the name of the title


There's technically no official name.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can this awfulness be over already, please?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Calling the WWE Champ lazy and never living up to his potential means what for Cena if Orton wins? Because if Orton loses, it just means Cena is right...I hate how Cena undercut his opponents in promos sometimes..


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

Who are you looking at like that Cena?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena sell? Fuck that shit!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Okay WWE... You can like... Stop now...


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Evolution thumbs down! :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is how you sell a ppv.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Feels like i've seen this before...


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Meh. Worst show ever.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Thought Orton was gonna close up the show standing tall? Well, think again! :cena5


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

That devastating Fireman's carry barely broke the table.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

LOLCENAWINS :lol


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Thumbs up to thumbs down? BATISTA IS COMING BACK!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

JOY~!volution said:


> Has a WWE contract signing ever just ended politely?


Waiting for that to happen one day. Both wrestlers sign the contract, and just walk away, to the back, as the show ends.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

is Cena really this over with the crowd?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, Impact 2.0 is over, thank the Lord


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

That smile on cenas face just 100% solidified he Is winning


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

HeatWave said:


> Calling the WWE Champ lazy and never living up to his potential means what for Cena if Orton wins? Because if Orton loses, it just means Cena is right...I hate how Cena undercut his opponents in promos sometimes..


Sometimes? He does that most of the time it seems...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Shouldn't this program have ended by now?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Orton win at TLC confirmed.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena is the only one where coming out on top before the PPV doesn't mean he'll lose


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Cean wins, right guyz? :cena4


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Cena sell? Fuck that shit!


Did you say sell merch? :lawler


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

So guys.. Who do you want to be the Undisputed Unified World Wrestling Entertainment Champion?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Same old shit.

10 years running.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Remember how they used to make the heel look good and dominant so there was a question if the face would lose?

Pepperidge Farm remembers.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

finalnight said:


> This is how you sell a ppv.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Be giving the entire match with the winner on free TV?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bray Wyatt and D-Bry will join forces and crash the TLC main event


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

It's over! Thank, God! The fuckery is finally over!!! :mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> Orton winning the belts at TLC , Cena winning the rumble for the rematch.


Please....no...please...


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

And absolutely no one gave a fuck.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

Chris Jericho to return when both are down and grab the belts. Calling it. Unifying championships in December is his job


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Let's just hope this doesn't lead to HHH/Cena.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice reference by Cena to the Triple H thumbs down back when Evolution turned on Orton.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Nothing like a particularly shitty episode of RAW to make you question what you're doing with your life. That's 3 hours and 15 minutes I could've spent doing something actually productive. Like... anything else.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE Champion made to look stupid as fuck for 20 minutes. Ha.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

There's still another Raw...

edit: "and no-one gave a fuck" No, Smarks maybe, but not the casual viewership and people in attendence.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

new 'cena wins lol' gif in the making


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow that was so lackluster

This would be cool if they were first time champions or maybe less than 3 years in the main event scene but with almost a decade of them at the top its fucking boring and makes no sense.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Orton is such a weak champion :lmao beaten down on the mic and in the ring. if they showed all that then what else can they possibly show us at TLC


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Calling the WWE Champ lazy and never living up to his potential means what for Cena if Orton wins? Because if Orton loses, it just means Cena is right...I hate how Cena undercut his opponents in promos sometimes..


Cena also said that Orton is the most gifted superstar and that he makes everything in the ring look easy. Obviously we're going to see Orton try to live up to that potential at TLC (hopefully)


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> Calling the WWE Champ lazy and never living up to his potential means what for Cena if Orton wins? Because if Orton loses, it just means Cena is right...I hate how Cena undercut his opponents in promos sometimes..


He called him the most most gifted athlete in the history of the WWE. I'd say Cena put Orton over just fine.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Great segment, including the promo and the brawl. "BUT DA CROWD WUZ SILENT!!!!!".

That stupid excuse doesn't work here either because the crowd was CLEARLY reacting. See, it's just smarks who are mad. Didn't hear any "Daniel Bryan" chants here. :flip


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I feel like I just took a 3 hour and 15 minute dump. Thank God it's finally over.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> So Cean wins, right guyz? :cena4


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LOL @ Undisputed United Champion


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ithil said:


> And absolutely no one gave a fuck.


Obviously some people did when the brawl between Cena and Orton got some of the biggest reactions of the night.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Arcade said:


> Nice reference by Cena to the Triple H thumbs down back when Evolution turned on Orton.


And just before Batista defeated Triple H at WrestleMania 21 :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Great segment, including the promo and the brawl. "BUT DA CROWD WUZ SILENT!!!!!".
> 
> That stupid excuse doesn't work here either because the crowd was CLEARLY reacting. See, it's just smarks who are mad. Didn't hear any "Daniel Bryan" chants here. :flip


It only took them a few weeks to finally milk a reaction out of a crowd. Bravo to the two faces of the company.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Mister Claus said:


> It only took them a few weeks to finally milk a reaction out of a crowd. Bravo to the two faces of the company.


"A few weeks"? Their first interaction happened 8 days ago at Survivor Series. Both SVS and the Raw afterward took place in Smarkville, so I say they've done pretty well so far.

Indy midget lovers can stay mad all they want!


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Ithil said:


> And absolutely no one gave a fuck.


Thats not true Michael Cole gave so many fucks


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Great segment, including the promo and the brawl. "BUT DA CROWD WUZ SILENT!!!!!".
> 
> That stupid excuse doesn't work here either because the crowd was CLEARLY reacting. See, it's just smarks who are mad. Didn't hear any "Daniel Bryan" chants here. :flip


You know that reaction was all for Cena. Nobody gave a shit about Orton. :cena3


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Coming from somebody who dislikes this: Cena-Orton matches are usually good/great, so I don't mind this. The longest this will last is until the Royal Rumble, so it's no big deal. I just hope we get a satisfying conclusion at TLC. It just feels meh that Orton might carry the belt into Mania when this feels so forced.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This match stands no chance to live up to the classic that was the Shield v Kane Bryan and Ryback from last TCL. That match was incredible.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

Hopefully Randall wins this and they melt the WWE championship down and use the World title


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Great segment, including the promo and the brawl. "BUT DA CROWD WUZ SILENT!!!!!".
> 
> That stupid excuse doesn't work here either because the crowd was CLEARLY reacting. See, it's just smarks who are mad. Didn't hear any "Daniel Bryan" chants here. :flip


Awful segment,including the promo and the brawl.THAT CROWD WAS SILENT EXEPT YOU KNOW FOR SOME HORNY SCHOOLGIRLS"

That stupid excuse that you make everytime you can't fucking accept that Bryan is over and your favorite Randy is boring and noone cares... :flip	:flip


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Great segment, including the promo and the brawl. "BUT DA CROWD WUZ SILENT!!!!!".
> 
> That stupid excuse doesn't work here either because the crowd was CLEARLY reacting. See, it's just smarks who are mad. Didn't hear any "Daniel Bryan" chants here. :flip


The segment works as well as Cena works as an act. He's getting people invested and then they did a teaser for TLC action. Of course the crowd will pop for that. Orton is being carried by Cena, and clearly Cena is the superior talent.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I was literally asleep for the last 90 minutes. John Cena's southern accent woke me up. Wasnt worth it.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Great segment, including the promo and the brawl. "BUT DA CROWD WUZ SILENT!!!!!".
> 
> That stupid excuse doesn't work here either because the crowd was CLEARLY reacting. See, it's just smarks who are mad. Didn't hear any "Daniel Bryan" chants here. :flip


So bitter that they're trying to revise history _as it happens._:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> "A few weeks"? Their first interaction happened 8 days ago at Survivor Series. Both SVS and the Raw afterward took place in Smarkville, so I say they've done pretty well so far.
> 
> Indy midget lovers can stay mad all they want!


And each and every time they got little to no reaction, for a TITLE UNIFICATION feud. That's beyond pathetic.

Have no idea what indy wrestlers have to do with this feud. It has nothing to do with them and more to do with the fact that Cena/Orton has been done to death and manages to elicit a reaction out of a crowd once in awhile.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

JamesK said:


> Awful segment,including the promo and the brawl.THAT CROWD WAS SILENT EXEPT YOU KNOW FOR SOME HORNY SCHOOLGIRLS"
> 
> That stupid excuse that you make everytime you can't fucking accept that Bryan is over and your favorite Randy is boring and noone cares... :flip	:flip


I never said Bryan is not over.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That was a boring segment. WWE just doesn't have that level of unpredictability and excitement to it these days. Back in the, and I hate saying this because it makes me sound like a typical internet fan, _Attitude Era_, it felt like anything could happen. Now it just feels so confined and safe and dull. As long as they can instil the idea of the WWE still being entertaining and unpredictable into the minds of the fans, people will still continue to watch it even if it's the total opposite under the false pretence that what they're watching is actually enjoyable.

_Anything could happen in the WWE... but probably won't_ sums up this company pretty well in 2013.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Great promos, great segment in that last bit on RAW. I swear, some people just come here to bitch about Cena or orton no matter what. LOL, cant wait for those ohhhhh "no one cared", "crowd was dead" type of comments towards this. I can't say I'm surprised, though. Best segment of the night in my opinion. I'm looking forward to TLC. See you whiners next week!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

You should change your Usertitle to "Stuffing stockings with lumps of *Cole*!", to make it wrestling-themed, Showstopper.


:troll


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly wtf is with this miz heel turn its the blandest thing I've ever seen 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

cookiepuss said:


> Great promos, great segment in that last bit on RAW. I swear, some people just come here to bitch about Cena or orton no matter what. LOL, cant wait for those ohhhhh "no one cared", "crowd was dead" type of comments towards this. I can't say I'm surprised, though. Best segment of the night in my opinion. I'm looking forward to TLC. See you whiners next week!


You're about six years late.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Quit watching the show two hours ago, haven't been able to sleep because of a migraine inflicted by JBL's commentary. That was the first time i've watched Raw live in a while, and it sure as shit was the last.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The highlight of this show was Mark Henry dancing :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm still utterly dismayed over that shocking Miz heel turn.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

JamesK said:


> Awful segment,including the promo and the brawl.THAT CROWD WAS SILENT EXEPT YOU KNOW FOR SOME HORNY SCHOOLGIRLS"
> 
> That stupid excuse that you make everytime you can't fucking accept that Bryan is over and your favorite Randy is boring and noone cares... :flip	:flip


lol. Now that's a stupid excuse.

Horny schoolgirls >>>>>> neck bearded virgins chanting "Daniel Bryan"


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Cena was kissing Triple H's ass big time..and why? and are the Wyatts turning face? Bray wants Bryan to join them to take down the machine.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

"I kicked your father in the head a couple of years ago" Its closer to a decade ago than a 'few years' ago. lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> Bryan Bryan Bryan Bryan Bryan Bryan Bryan Bryan Bryan Bryan


I know, I feel the same way.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> I'm still utterly dismayed over that shocking Miz heel turn.


Miz's heel face was so hilarious. He looked like some 12 year old that got grounded for the entire summer.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

unDASHING said:


> the unified champion .. wwe fans are literally the worst people


Technically, more people voted for the undisputed option.


But I don't get how WWE is almost ignoring the fact that there has been undisputed champs before. Sure, that was the WWF + WCW title and this unification would be the WWE + WHC, but it's still combining the titles.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

dxbender said:


> Technically, more people voted for the undisputed option.
> 
> 
> But I don't get how WWE is almost ignoring the fact that there has been undisputed champs before. Sure, that was the WWF + WCW title and this unification would be the WWE + WHC, but it's still combining the titles.


Because WWE is mad that Jericho is off being Bon Jovi somewhere so he's temporarily erased from history until he returns.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

dxbender said:


> Technically, more people voted for the undisputed option.
> 
> 
> But I don't get how WWE is almost ignoring the fact that there has been undisputed champs before. Sure, that was the WWF + WCW title and this unification would be the WWE + WHC, but it's still combining the titles.


Huh? They mentioned the previous champs a ton last week.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

finalnight said:


> This is how you sell a ppv.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


By showing you all the big spots of match on free TV, featuring the most tired and unwanted "big match" possible?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

STATUS QUO still alive and kicking. Burying the product more and more, one week at a time.

:cena4


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> lol. Now that's a stupid excuse.
> 
> Horny schoolgirls >>>>>> neck bearded virgins chanting "Daniel Bryan"


It's a stupid excuse because i was using the "you should not like the vanilla midgets" logic..

But then again there are more neck bearded virgins,indy smarks in every arena


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Honestly, that crowd was freaking dead for that last segment, Its just...god how many times have we seen these two wrestle now? Even though the crowd chants Punk and bryan...we get Cena and Orton...anyone else getting real tired of WWE ignoring the fans?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Demoslasher said:


> Honestly, that crowd was freaking dead for that last segment, Its just...god how many times have we seen these two wrestle now? Even though the crowd chants Punk and bryan...we get Cena and Orton...anyone else getting real tired of WWE ignoring the fans?


Is your memory that bad? Not even an hour has gone by and you're making shit up.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> lol. Now that's a stupid excuse.
> 
> Horny schoolgirls >>>>>> neck bearded virgins chanting "Daniel Bryan"


The entire crowd chants "Daniel Bryan" during his matches. This is not 2006 ROH anymore. Drop the "oh only some stupid NERDS like Bryan!" nonsense.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The two greatest unification matches/storylines still Hogan/Warrior and Michaels/Ramon. :yes


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Real Americans look suave as fuck with them matching jackets.

Bigg Hoss and Toni!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

My Raw review for the night. Complete with grades, since I'm actually thoroughly bored and I need to entertain myself. 

- CM Punk vs Steph vs Shield - Boring. They censored Douchebags? What fuckery is this? How can you expect people to cut any kind of promos when all they can say is "suck", "stupid", "idiot"? Of course it's gonna be a boring ass interview. I've heard 5 year olds with a more colourful language than that. Grade: C-

- Dolph vs Sandow vs Bif E - Boring. Grade: C

- Divas - Summer is good and AJ got a loud pop. Other than that Boring. Grade C-

- Bad news Barret - Boring. Another superstar returns to absolutely no fanfare. 

- Randy Orton/Brad Maddox - Meh

- Daniel Bryan - Boring and completely disjointed story. Why would they replay the "return a monster" promo? Did Bray insert some sort of a magical parasite into his body that is slowly turning him into a zombie without his knowledge? Did they steal his kidney and he still doesn't know? Match was also boring. I skipped most of it. Crowd was really into it though. But not as much as they have been in his matches in the past. Grade B

- Bray Wyatt promo - Yada yada yada. Blah blah blah: Grade B-

- Danial Bryan/Kane - Kane was pretty good. He just has a maniacal smile. I saw the Bryan handicap match coming a mile away. I think both decisions are good and probably the only way to get Punk and Bryan to put over both Shield and Wyatts without looking bad themselves. 

- Xavier Weed + Others match - Meh. Yet another guy doing the Punk and Brayn kicks *sigh*. Match got a lot more time than expected. But .. pfft. Fell flat in the end. Another rollup! BTW. I wanted to root for Brodus at the end when I think I'm supposed to root for Woods. Woods looked like a douchebag (censor that WWE!) while Brodus looked like a big baby who needed a hug  Grade: D-

- Cara / Del Rio: Boring. What was with the terrible lighting for this match? Wow. The matches are exceptionally long and boring tonight. Looks like it's ADR's turn to be completely buried now. Grade D-

- Man orton's punt was vicious. 

Ok. I'm done with the rest of the show for now. Much too boring for me to handle. I might watch later on this week at some point.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Somebody pinch me.......

*OUCH*

Damn I really thought this was a dream, a horrible, messy, *UN*-entertaining dream aka the calender year of 2013. Those are just sum of the words used to describe this weeks MNR.

1st & Foremost I would like to put to bed any of this "nonsense" about this crowd no longer chanting "Daniel Bryan". Lets be honest after Boston & the Longer Island these last two weeks, what do we really expect when we were in OKC without Good old Jr to boot.....

Hick Town=Hick Crowd for the better of the evening & lets face it Jon Boy does better in the south then the north.

Now onto the show where the opening promo had so much promise if not for the overwhelming fact the "*UN*"-creative reverted back to the WCW 2000 playbook on dropping a storyline where CM Punk who just last week was in search of his then partner Daniel Bryan who got kidnapped the week before. So Punk comes out and instead of demanding answers to where his partner was taken from the group they just face a week ago which lead to the kidnapping to begin with....Punk instead insults HHH:side:

Now sure I could understand why he picked HHH due to the whole Shield angle fine but you would think after he got the most roundabout answer to to Ron Paul...I mean Kane...I mean the freak in the suit....I mean the big read ass kisser...you'd think after all that he would at least mention DB....but no...I guess the safety & well being of a tag team partner is just a tiny spec in the world of the WWE & there never ending reminder of their dam WWE APP
_
(I should also point out I didn't hear Punks response later in the show, so if he mentioned DB there my bad)_

Keeping with DB let's discuss the fallout after getting kidnapped & then less then 24 hours later if you believe WWE.com DB was just abandoned in a parking lot but then on SD if you believe CM Punk then DB was apparently STILL missing......anybody getting the Samoa Joe/Ninja/kidnapping angle from TNA here? Anyways still you would think there would be at least some sort of lasting effects from the abduction to nowhere, you would think a man who was taken against his will would give two shits about winning a match against his captors and just want to fuck them up....well YOU'D BE WRONG.....yep no after effects and no desire to screw the worlds and just beat down on two hillbillys.....instead DB wins the match CLEAN with a roll up not even the Yes Lock to cause even more damage.

Now what I did enjoy was the promo after the match, we all know that Bray can talk and boy did I have goosebumps but I also had horrible flashbacks to the "Embrace the Hate" storyline just last year, alot of great promos were cut but in the end the storyline did nothing but cut down one of the most OVER guys in the fed who wasn't a Vince McMahon guy....getting my point? But here's hoping for the best in a *BAD* situation


This then leads for the first time ever, the PPV public was given the "gift" of not one but TWO 3 on 1 Handi Cap matches on PPV......the PPV named after Tables, Ladders & Chairs:angry::cuss::faint:


I really don't get this at all, this is just SCREAMING SSeries, instead of getting that MASSIVE 12 man tag on PPV, we get the poor man's version on free TV and now instead of getting a six on two handi cap match that perhaps could have been a tables match given the PPV name. Instead now we get two *SEPRATE* handi cap matches only because the E is short on story lines or wrestler's we give a dam about so they'll be used as time fills on a three hour PPPV leading to the "_*BIGGEST MATCH IN WWE HISTORY*_"....give yourselves a head shake or a bullet to the brains

Keeping with the theme of shootings, I would like to discuss the the aboustle *JUMPING* of the shark we saw with an actual mid card feud the WWE had actually begun building up only to do what the E does best these days....FUCK IT UP.....that would be Sandow/Ziggler who have truly made the BEST out of a bad situation with all those fun gimmick matches they've been placed in recently....despite the oods stacked against them....both Sandow & Dolph overcame those odds and didn't get booed unlike the dick who wears that slogan on his t-shirt.

Both men each had a victory over the other and the fans wanted a 3rd match and if the WWE wanted a number one contender for Big E's title then they could have had these two go at it at the TLC PPV in the a *NUMBER ONE CONTENDERS LADDER MATCH*.......keeping withe the gimmick off they've been forced to have it would have *ACTUALLY MADE SENSE*.....but then again this the WWE and NOTHING EVER MAKES SENSE EPICALLY AFTER SUMMER SLAM.

Honestly what's wrong with NOT having the IC Title defended on this PPV? I mean it's not like the last time the IC Belt was deafened on PPV it came off as a good back or even with any story behind it. Hell Ziggler & Sandow have HISTORY...it makes sense and if you wanted Big E on the show then do a re-match of Ryback/Axle vs. E & Henry...and make that a tables match since Ryback as been in like five of then over this past year they way we could also get a tables match to fit in with the freaken PPV.


Which could have looked like this if a capable booker was in charge....


_Unification TLC Match
Orton (c) vs. Cena (c)

Six on Two Handi Cap Match

The Shield & the Wyatts vs. Punk & Bryan

Tag Team Tables match
Ryback & Axel vs. Henery & Big E

# 1 Contenders Ladder Match for the IC Title
Sandow vs. Ziggler

Divas Title
Natti vs. AJ (c)​_

I'm sure there's more I could say but for my own sanity I won't even brother getting into the contract signing for the Unified/Undisputed WWE & World Championship....but I will just point out on thing if you didn't catch it....each and every time Hunter was listing off the "greats" who held the gold....Steph would *ALWAYS* finish it off by saying her Hubby's name and if you heared they continue to guarantee a champion...but they never say either Cena or Orton....instead they just guarantee one man will walk away with *BOTH* titles........:HHH2

So I'll sum it by saying.....


*#WWELogic*


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Philawallafox said:


> Corporate Cena Vs Face Orton (taking on the role of Austin) at WMXXX. Calling it now.


I want this!


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

A 6-on-2 Handicap match? What? :austin


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Good final segment. Thought they did the right thing tonight, saying there can only be one champion and that contract signing. Sure it could have needed a few weeks more build though. 

I do think that no matter what Orton/Cena does, some have just set their mind to that anything they do will suck no matter what. So it doesnt really matter what they does. Bitch and moan will occur.

Im looking forward to the match though. They can pull off a great one.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Are they really trying to sell the unification angle when they're advertising this still: 



> Also noteworthy is the Rumble PPV description, which says the winner will face either the WWE champion or World Hvt. champion:
> 
> "Don't miss John Cena, C.M. Punk, The Shield, and all your favorite WWE Superstars as they compete for the right to face the* WWE or World Heavyweight Champion* in the ultimate battle at WWE Royal Rumble, Sunday, January 26."


http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_74880.shtml#.Up10uMQW2qE


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

We should have a bet on this site. How many times the WWE App will get mentioned on Raw next week. 

3 hour Raw + Slammy Awards(where voting is only available on the app) = ???

I'll say 30 times.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Notice how the Authority Shit for Biz thread is a ghost town? Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Notice how the Authority Shit for Biz thread is a ghost town? Just wanted to point that out.


It's obvious because the authority storyline is dead in the water. I expect people to jump up in its defence now, but it's fairly obvious that had there been anything worth talking about, people would've been talking about it without being prompted.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

:lmao at the complete silence when Stephanie mentioned hhh along with names of the great champions. not even a boo so so sad.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> It's obvious because the authority storyline is dead in the water. I expect people to jump up in its defence now, but it's fairly obvious that had there been anything worth talking about, people would've been talking about it without being prompted.


Big Show killed the storyline. Add it to the list of great things that he's ruined.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

x78 said:


> Big Show killed the storyline. Add it to the list of great things that he's ruined.


You're right. Big Show is still getting cheered though.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

x78 said:


> Big Show killed the storyline. Add it to the list of great things that he's ruined.


The angle was gonna die regardless of Big Show's involvement though. The entire point of the angle wasn't to build Bryan, Orton, the Shield, Show or Punk.. It was to build HHH so he can headline Mania against Cena or a part timer.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

#Mark said:


> The angle was gonna die regardless of Big Show's involvement though. The entire point of the angle wasn't to build Bryan, Orton, the Shield, Show or Punk.. It was to build HHH so he can headline Mania against Cena or a part timer.


Only problem, Triple H seems as dead in the water as everyone else, him being the front man for these ppv screwjob endings has damaged him


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

x78 said:


> Big Show killed the storyline. Add it to the list of great things that he's ruined.


Big show is a big part of the death of this storyline, but it's ultimately been shoddy booking. Big show wasn't the "real" brunt of the authority's wrath (or so we were made to believe). His involvement would've been logical against HHH but not against Orton. 

Essentially, not one person came out looking good out of that storyline even HHH. 

Shield held their own because they were on the periphery of the storyline thankfully.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Big show is a big part of the death of this storyline, but it's ultimately been shoddy booking. Big show wasn't the "real" brunt of the authority's wrath (or so we were made to believe). His involvement would've been logical against HHH but not against Orton.
> 
> Essentially, not one person came out looking good out of that storyline even HHH.
> 
> Shield held their own because they were on the periphery of the storyline thankfully.


I think it was pretty much solely because of Big Show. His rise in prominence as the protagonist of the storyline was almost directly proportional to the decline in momentum. Things were going great until he was 'fired' and started to rebel, the whole thing completely jumped the shark at that point because The Authority lost their sense of absolute power and control over the roster. All for fucking Big Show of all people, a guy who has been around for 20 years and has never had any real connection with the crowd, especially as a face. 

I'm not saying Big Show shouldn't have been involved, his role as whipping boy was great but it should have ultimately led to him turning heel and occupying the role that Kane has now. Pushing him over the entire main event at Battleground and then as the top face for Survivor Series was just absolute stupidity, the fans lost all interest.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I enjoyed certain parts of the show, wouldn't call it awful like some people here. Even liked Cena's promo in the final segment though there is nothing that will interest me in that feud.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I liked Bryan vs Rowan and the six man tag. The only thing I really hated was the final segment, Cena was awful as usual and they gave away too many TLC spots. Who wants to buy a PPV featuring a TLC match when you've already shown us chair and ladder shots and a table spot? Stupid.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

So I just watched the whole show in less than 30 mins. Ill never watch this live again. It literally were nothing good on this show and I don't know if I care enough to watch next week. Might take a break.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Daniel Bryan vs Erick Rowan was a good match. It was kinda lengthy and glad Bryan got the win.

-Xavier Woods and R-Truth having a little feud with Tons of Funk. Things are heating up now that Woods and Truth got the rematch win.

-Sin Cara and Alberto Del Rio had a decent match. Shocked that Sin Cara won clean on this one. And yes, I noticed that tattoo so I figured it had to be Hunico under the mask. At least he doesn't botch.

-Enjoyed the six man tag match between the Rhodes brothers and Big Show vs The Shield. Goldust with that hurricana was nice.

-Real Americans defeating the PTP in a decent match.

-Ending promo was alright for me too. I thought both guys did good on the mic. The action after was pretty cool too.

*"DISLIKES"*
-The previous two MitB winners are now stuck feuding with each other and contending for the IC Title. This is a big downgrade. Poor guys.

-Divas tag match, I could careless. Natalya gets the win for her team and AJ still skips back to the ring after. Weird and not sure what this is supposed to accomplish.

-Ryback and Curtis Axel's stock has fallen down big time as well. I could careless for them beating The Miz and Kofi Kingston. Looks like Miz won't go full heel until after his movie comes out.

-Mark Henry defeating Fandango. Feels kinda random.

-Bad News Barrett? What the hell? At least he's on TV unlike Zack Ryder.

Average show overall. Still not excited for the PPV.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice seeing the Sin Cara character again, I still think it has potential. I hate the lights though, why the hell did they bring that back? 

The show was so lifeless. There's just no excitement anymore, they've managed to kill all the buzz the Authority and Daniel Bryan angle had. Now we're right back to Orton versus Cena and it's clear a lot of the fans don't give a fuck. We get the same matches every week; how many times have we seen the Shield wrestle the Rhodes Brothers now? How many times have we seen Sandow/Ziggler? How many times have we seen a variation of Kofi/Miz? Don't get me started on the commentary, it's terribad.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I liked the stuff with Punk & The Shield & Bryan & The Wyatts, and the six man tag was another in the long line of Shield gems. 

Other than that, the rest of this Raw can be summed up with a "meh".


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

It can't actually decide if it's sad, strange or just most telling (on how Vince changed), how the WWF was so over back in the day when I started to watch, namely 1993 and nowadays PPL are just watching it for the LOLZ...


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

The ongoing quest to give John Cena every accolade in wrestling history continues


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Best moment of Raw btw. 

HHH: "SCSA" 
Crowd: "Yaaaay!"
Stephanie: "HHH"
Crowd: ... 

That for me was worth it. HHH was never one of the greats. He may have been the hardest worker, may have had longevity and success through marriage on his side. He was part of two great stables, but was never THE guy. Not even in his "own" stables. 

Anyways. Enought ranting. The crowd cannot be fooled. HHH's name only belongs there due to booking, not due to the fact that he had some sort of exceptional talent that got him to that point. 

Cena on the other hand, does belong there ... right at the bottom.

Ok .... Even Cena's so well celebrated promo tonight started off about defending HHH ... And that's my biggest quip about it. What kind of egotistical maniac converts every single match between two other competitors about himself?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Man if the finish at TLC involves Hunter kicking ortons ass then Randy may aswell retire. He's done. Total character assassination and burial. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

One time I don't watch it live and Barrett debuts.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> One time I don't watch it live and Barrett debuts.


Honestly, you didn't really miss much. There was no entrance, no introduction. It wasn't a "moment" worthy of being considered a "return" after a lengthy absence. He just appeared, gave some bad news, got a bunch of decent "what" chants and that was it.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Quasi Juice said:


> Nice seeing the Sin Cara character again, I still think it has potential. I hate the lights though, why the hell did they bring that back?
> 
> The show was so lifeless. There's just no excitement anymore, they've managed to kill all the buzz the Authority and Daniel Bryan angle had. Now we're right back to Orton versus Cena and it's clear a lot of the fans don't give a fuck. We get the same matches every week; how many times have we seen the Shield wrestle the Rhodes Brothers now? How many times have we seen Sandow/Ziggler? How many times have we seen a variation of Kofi/Miz? Don't get me started on the commentary, it's terribad.


This.

This was the 6th bad Raw in a row (!). The last hour was complete filler until the bad contract signing, TWO 3 on 1 handicap matches for TLC (they're actually going to screw it up!), and what was mentioned above, the Authority storyline's main face is CENA with Bryan nowhere to be found despite being SCREWED. The Bryan/Rowan (carryjob), 6 man tag, Dolph/Sandow, and ADR/Cara matches as well as the Barrett promo were the only good parts of this show, and the booking was weak in two of those matches with Dolph/Langston being a much more interesting feud than Sandow/Langston, and ADR losing clean to a jobber fresh off a feud with Cena, though this is closer to where he should be than the main event scene as his ring work doesn't overcome his lack of charisma, crowd reaction, and mic skills.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Just watched the torito part,i LOLED hard.

MIRA MIRA! LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

From reading the reactions on this place first I was expecting the final segment to be a complete dud with everything said getting no sold and an awkwardly quiet brawl. Then I watched it. :lol at how hard some of you are trying to make this worse than it actually is. That was FAR from a dud and the fans seemed very into it. I guess some folks really are determined to crap all over this. No matter what Cena or Orton do it isn't going to be good enough. Ah well, your loss. I enjoyed the segment. Cena was his usual self and I expected nothing less from him. We've heard the same promo now with a couple of different opponents when it comes to Cena. He's done the same with Rock, Punk, Ryback and Bryan, but you know what? It's still an effective promo and the way he tied it back to Evolution was a real nice touch I thought. I also thought Orton was real good in this. He's been cutting some good promos recently but will never get the credit for them unfortunately. He was on quite the roll until Cena cut him off and started making jokes but that's what Cena does and there's no point even getting mad over it any more. Are there loopholes and flaws? Of course there fucking are. It's WWE, they don't get anything right. But I still thought it was a good promo and an even better brawl. If they can keep with that pace it should be a great match. 

The MVP of the night for me was Stephanie however. Damn can that woman troll like no other. She was brilliant in both segments and her marking for Trips like that was :lmao. She plays her character to perfection and it's always fun to watch. 

Punk's singing promo with Renee came across as a horrible attempt at a Rock promo from back in the day. Jeez, Punk. Don't ever try that again. It's a shame because I quite enjoyed the opening segment and found it entertaining, perhaps for all the wrong reasons but still. BEST GUTS IN THE DA BIZ. With both Punk and Bryan getting handicap matches I have no idea where it's heading. It would be a really cool Rumble if it ended up being Punk and Bryan in at 1 & 2 against the world for the rest of the match, battling the Shield, the Wyatt's and everybody in between. Then it could come down to the 2 of them or something, I don't know. I'm through trying to figure everything out. What happens, happens. 

Decent Raw. It's all filler for the rest of the month now with it being the Holidays and all. Just one more bump and we're on the road to Wrestlemania. :mark:


----------



## EscapedIllusion (Jul 11, 2013)

Great show,lots of good wrestling that's why I like WWE.Looking forward to TLC.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

chronoxiong said:


> RAW *"LIKES"*
> -Daniel Bryan vs Erick Rowan was a good match. It was kinda lengthy and glad Bryan got the win.
> 
> -Xavier Woods and R-Truth having a little feud with Tons of Funk. Things are heating up now that Woods and Truth got the rematch win.
> ...


I don't watch RAW live anymore so these posts help with what I missed, thanks.

Sin Cara over Del Rio? I guess they want to build Sin Cara up for match with Rey at Mania then? 



Big Dog said:


> One time I don't watch it live and Barrett debuts.


:lol

After all your weeks of is ''Barrett going to return tonight'' posts.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

SANTA GAME said:


> From reading the reactions on this place first I was expecting the final segment to be a complete dud with everything said getting no sold and an awkwardly quiet brawl. Then I watched it. :lol at how hard some of you are trying to make this worse than it actually is. That was FAR from a dud and the fans seemed very into it. I guess some folks really are determined to crap all over this. No matter what Cena or Orton do it isn't going to be good enough. Ah well, your loss. I enjoyed the segment. Cena was his usual self and I expected nothing less from him. We've heard the same promo now with a couple of different opponents when it comes to Cena. He's done the same with Rock, Punk, Ryback and Bryan, but you know what? It's still an effective promo and the way he tied it back to Evolution was a real nice touch I thought. I also thought Orton was real good in this. He's been cutting some good promos recently but will never get the credit for them unfortunately. He was on quite the roll until Cena cut him off and started making jokes but that's what Cena does and there's no point even getting mad over it any more. Are there loopholes and flaws? Of course there fucking are. It's WWE, they don't get anything right. But I still thought it was a good promo and an even better brawl. If they can keep with that pace it should be a great match.
> 
> The MVP of the night for me was Stephanie however. Damn can that woman troll like no other. She was brilliant in both segments and her marking for Trips like that was :lmao. She plays her character to perfection and it's always fun to watch.
> 
> ...




Amen.

I watched the show and while I had my complaints, I thought it was ok. Definitely had some plus points. Then I check out this thread and go wtf :lol

TLC should be a good ppv with the gimmick matches. I'm not that interested in Cena/Orton but the match should be good. Can't wait for the Rumble and RTWM to kick off.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Nostalgia said:


> :lol
> 
> After all your weeks of is ''Barrett going to return tonight'' posts.


Sods law, glad he's back though but was to tired to stay up.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I only watched the opening segment before MNF and Punks Promo was fine until Stephanie McMahon came out and completely ruined it. I can't stand her acting. It's just awful.

I'm really dissapointed in those handicap matches on a PPV. Like are you fucking kidding me? We seen like 6 handicap matches involving the shield literally one week after another on Raw. Now we are seeing two handicap matches on the fucking PPV? How terrible. Natalya getting a Divas Championship match makes me want to watch the PPV, the handicap matches turn me away, and the fact now that they are letting the WWE App detirmine the name of the new title, turns me away. I don't even want to waste my time streaming it. Seriously just terrible.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8lVGER9IR8

BackStage Fallout


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I enjoyed the ending brawl. But I can understand why most people here didn't. It didn't involve Punk and Bryan8*D and they weren't any muy thai kicks to the head8*D

On a more serious note, I quite enjoyed RAW overall last night. The opening segment was cool in my book. I for one think that Stephanie McMahon has blossomed into quite the actress. Compared to her corny ass acting in 1999 she's quite the dick (or pussy?) of a heel. "AND TRIPLE H!!!"

In terms of matches, the 6 man tag was fun. So too was D-Bryan/Rowan. And...well...it's RAW, how many good TV matches do you need?

AJ skipping around the ring was another highlight for me. Does she even try to be heel anymore? lol. No matter what WWE does the crowd is never going to hate AJ.

Oh and Brya Wyatt's promo was the best from him thus far. Really touched on some personal issues in a clever way. I really can't say anything bad about RAW last night tbh. Much, much, much, ten times much better than last week's.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Highlight of the night for me was Axel and Ryback finally winning a match.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> Highlight of the night for me was Axel and Ryback finally winning a match.


:lmao


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

HHH and Steph aren't even playing heels. Both are so dull and lifeless. They both should take notes from the GOAT heel duo











God I miss those days.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

For some strange reason, my DVR did not record RAW. It's funny... because I find myself not giving a fuck. I have not missed a RAW since about a year ago right before The Shield debuted.

No fucks given. I'm sure I didn't miss anything important that won't be replayed next week.


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

Actually, the 62% of the people want to call the champion as "Undisputed".


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm going to use the divas match as an example of why the WWE booking team is pathetic.

What was the point in telling AJ to skip around the ring and shrug her shoulders after she lost? To make her look dumb? To make the team that just won look dumb? What?

I think it's a perfect example of why the rest of the show is bad as well, when you have people booking weird and out of place things like that.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Meh.glad that I didn't watch the show now. The Bryan/Rowan match looks like a must-see, from what I've been reading in the reports


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

D.B. Cooper said:


> I'm going to use the divas match as an example of why the WWE booking team is pathetic.
> 
> What was the point in telling AJ to skip around the ring and shrug her shoulders after she lost? To make her look dumb? To make the team that just won look dumb? What?
> 
> I think it's a perfect example of why the rest of the show is bad as well, when you have people booking weird and out of place things like that.


I think they did that to make AJ seem even crazier. Like she really doesn't know what's going on half the time.

Funniest part is when people were cheering for AJ and others chanting "AJs Crazy" and the divas in the ring start acting like fans are cheering for them lol.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Great last segment, the main event feel is back. Its the first time in along time a main event isn't going to be one sided, and there isn't an obvious winner, no underdog, no newcomer, no one putting anyone over, 2 great superstars going at it in whats going to be a great feud and match.*


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

So Miz is heel again?
He doesn't know whether he's coming, or going.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Srdjan99 said:


> Meh.glad that I didn't watch the show now. The Bryan/Rowan match looks like a must-see, from what I've been reading in the reports


Pretty solid big man/little man type match, nothing overly great about it though. Rowan is obviously not that great of a worker, Bryan was doing a lot of the work in that match.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I think D Bryan actually was raped, and that's it. Cole was saying that he must be 'hurting' and have 'psychological' effects. If he doesn't join the Wyatts I bet he knows what's in- store. 

Wonder what kind of Holiday hi-jinx Del Rio is gonna get into this year. They should just let him run over Santa and turn face again for the fuck of it.

Really liked Cena's promo until he started trying to talk black, and, but, either way I don't give a fuck about you in the end.

Save_Us_Kizarny


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I've done a full, in-depth review of the show for my youtube channel. For anybody interested, I'll link it to this post. all in all I thought the show was okay, some decent stuff and some poor stff...standard WWE really.





*


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Decent show 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Couldn't believe how bad it was when I watched it. Most of the matches were poor, really short and or had crap finishes. The booking at this point is beyond ridiculous. I read about creative being in a mess changing plans all the time and at short notice, and it shows. I just don't get what planet they're on half the time. I mean, Del Rio losing to Sin Hunico clean is the one that stands out as I type this. AJ skipping after losing, Bryan handled with care by the Wyatts after being carried away last week etc, and of course the roll ups. (Appropriate thread title)

This unification match is pure BS too. It's a rush job with three weeks build to unify both world titles, and when Trips said that they'd both proved they were worthy champions I just fpalm. Orton's heel turn and title run has been the most unconvincing heading into this clash of the titans. I just can't get into it at all.

Thankfully I had The Shield & Rhodes Brothers to save me again. I dreaded this year's Mania, thinking next's will be better. Right now I dread to imagine how poor it will be.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Didn't watch 

Didn't record

Most of you should do the same.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

So much filler. MEH. Ending was fun I suppose.

Best bit was probably Rowan/Bryan knocking a phone out a fans hand.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> HHH and Steph aren't even playing heels. Both are so dull and lifeless. They both should take notes from the GOAT heel duo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. 

Ah well.

First of all, despite the fact it didn't end up quite as great as I thought, I marked for #BadNewsBarrett. I've said it in the Bad News Barrett thread, but the first one he did was good, got some great heat, and started it off with some promise. The second one was really flat and there was nothing really insulting about it. Hopefully this was just a test run for doing it by the ring, and next week they'll test it in some backstage segments (and hopefully with some better material than the second one).

Now onto the main parts of the show. The Punk segment at the beginning of the show was underwhelming. I liked the fact he didn't want to believe the authority was behind The Shield attacking him, but he knows (or at least thinks he knows) that it was them. Punk's delivery felt off though, and this is a first in a long time. Even when he was doing the corny face shtick in 2012 and even the times he pandered and/or would just say "I WANNA FIGHT!" this year, he still felt somewhat invested in the promos. On Raw it felt like he was reading off a script. It wasn't downright terrible, but it might be the worst lengthy Punk promo yet. Even the parts insulting Kane just didn't do it for me.

However the second promo he did in the night (the one backstage) was good. It started off all "what the fuck?", although it was a little funny. However it got great when he got serious and said (something along the lines of) "I'm going down, but the question is, how many of the Shield am I taking down with me?" :mark: That was an awesome line and it actually put my interest in the match a bit. We know Punk is gonna lose, he's probably gonna get destroyed, but will he dish out enough to damage that could maybe permanently "injure" The Shield? 

Now chances are it'll just be Punk losing while putting up a good fight and The Shield will be just fine, but it is something to make you think.

Wyatt's promo was amazing, promo of the night by far and one of the best of the year imo (top 10 I'd say). I've been waiting for him to deliver something gold like this, and he finally does. The delivery, tone, material... it all just flowed perfectly. Brilliant stuff by Wyatt and I'm looking forward to Smackdown to seeing how the feud progresses. Much like the Punk/Shield match, Bryan's almost definitely gonna lose, but I'm sure they'll make him look good.

Shield tag was really good. Xavier pinning "Main Event Playa" Brodus Clay was aight. Sandow/Ziggler was good. Sandow/Big E intrigues me as I don't think it's a match-up that's been done to the death (yet), but my intrigue is negated by me being certain that Sandow isn't winning the IC Title, and that he'll just end up floundering around the card some more where a less talented guy gets to flourish. I'll try to enjoy it as much as possible though.

Final segment was... boring. We get a Cena promo we heard before, that wasn't that great to begin with and Orton... honestly I don't even remember if he spoke. He was that forgettable. :lmao Brawl was good though, Cena getting the upperhand was to be expected. Damn though, Orton better win at TLC. I don't wanna see Cena as the Unified Champion. 

Oh, and fuck the Unified Champion name being chosen in the poll. Worst name of the bunch, and while I'll refer to it as such as it will be the official name (I think, I don't think they specified that), fuck that name.

TLC looks decent to me. Orton vs. Cena for the Unified Title in a TLC match doesn't bother me as I'm just relieved it won't be taking place at Mania. The two 3-on-1 handicap matches... they really could be either good or bad, great or terrible, amazing or dud-worthy. Sandow/Big E... I'm just :mark: at Sandow getting a PPV match. Divas Title match between AJ and Natalaya... don't really care about the division, but this is probably the best match-up of divas I'd take, so it's cool.

Oh, and we also have our Wrestlemania 30 Main Event confirmed:



Spoiler: WM30 Main Event



*Unified Championship*
"The Champ" John Cena vs. "The Main Event Playa Slayin'" Xavier Woods


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought this was cute:

http://www.wwe.com/content/media/video/vms/other/2013/december1-7/29307


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

King™;27099209 said:


> Didn't watch
> 
> Didn't record
> 
> Most of you should do the same.


i'm still struggling to get through last week's raw. finished the michael strahan/miz tv segment and wanted to never watch wwe ever again after that. i'm gonna need a couple days of no wwe to cleans my palette after that train wreck.

i know people always complain about wwe being bad, but lately it has really been bad.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

then dont watch it its so easy NOT to watch it. i swear some of you are addicted to wwe like you on crack :lmao


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

GOD said:


> then dont watch it its so easy NOT to watch it. i swear some of you are addicted to wwe like you on crack :lmao


it's impossible. i can go maybe 2 weeks and then i start wanting to watch again. i get worried something good is going on and i'm missing it. 

i start watching every minute of raw and usually smackdown and eventually hate myself for it. i think about all the time i wasted watching shitty tv. at least, in the last couple months for sure cuz it's been mostly crappy. i then have to come here to commiserate and bitch.

the last couple ppv's have really been a microcosm of the wwe's quality lately. one very good match in each that i was glad to see, but everything else was mediocre or worse. overall, just a big waste of hours of my life. 6 hours spent just to see 2 good matches.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

go outside then idk man, i just look at updates/live analysis via bleacher report app. so i dont sit there like a dumbass for three hours watching bullshit when i can just check my phone once an hour to see whats going on.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I actually liked the Cena/Orton fight. Perhaps I am a bad person.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

My theory about Punk being "off" with his promo and "mailing it in" is that there might be some very real displeasure about them being split up as a tag team and put in separate feuds in the midst of an ongoing storyline that wasn't played out to completion.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

of course, Punk has been wanting to work with DB for awhile now. They're good friends. It was a dream tag team for a lot of people and we only got three weeks of it...*shakes head*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

dxbender said:


>


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I quite enjoyed that Raw, i would go as far to say i would have given it a 7/10. That may be partly due to how terrible last week's Raw but there was storyline progression this week, solid matches and relevant backstage news/interviews.

I may not agree with all the ideas and storylines but at least they seem to be trying more this week.

Even the Cena/Orton segment was watchable and i thought it was played out well. Cena delivered some good content on the mic and Orton was believable at looking completed pis*ed off the whole time and the scrap at the end was good because we got every component of the TLC match, yeah it was predictable but it was still entertaining.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

This RAW was quite a bit better than last weeks, but that's not saying much. The matches were very good this week, Bray did a good promo, the final segment was quite good. But some booking decisions still seem to be all over the place. I didn't expect Bryan to be back this week wrestling and the women's booking I just have no clue about.


----------



## CrookedSmile (Sep 26, 2013)

that phone will turn heel next week, mark my words.

Oh aand who was it in the shield that shouted "pull out his beard!" or something`


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

CrookedSmile said:


> that phone will turn heel next week, mark my words.
> 
> Oh aand who was it in the shield that shouted "pull out his beard!" or something`


I would have died laughing if Michael Cole walked up to that phone and before he handed it back to that guy, he showed him how to download the WWE App. lol

And by the way, that was Seth Rollins who made that beard comment.


----------



## CrookedSmile (Sep 26, 2013)

Kris Krinkles said:


> I would have died laughing if Michael Cole walked up to that phone and before he handed it back to that guy, he showed him how to download the WWE App. lol
> 
> And by the way, that was Seth Rollins who made that beard comment.


no, no, no! If they download the app without telling the owner, THEN give the phone back, they would get much more heat!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

HOW THE FUCK! HOW THE FUCK! does Huluplus not have the Real Americans match from Raw? That's the only thing I wanted to see. FUCK WWE for this specific reason.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Best thing about this past RAW was seeing Mark Henry and the 6-man tag.


Everything else was crap(yes, even R-Truth with his glorified sidekick who doesn't even have his own entrance music)....


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> HOW THE FUCK! HOW THE FUCK! does Huluplus not have the Real Americans match from Raw? That's the only thing I wanted to see. FUCK WWE for this specific reason.


I hope Hulu doesn't think their gimmick is offensive. Maybe it's that political correctness crap.


----------

